# The Official Diablo III Thread



## Black Wraith (Feb 18, 2013)

*Release Date:*
Released
*Platforms:*
PC

[YOUTUBE]Cb7QJwQ58T0[/YOUTUBE]



*Join our clan!*

Hit the communities button right here:



Then look for "Narutoforums" and send a request to join.



...and you're good to go! Remember we're *NF* on the US gate and *NFan* on EU.​


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2013)

I cant believe I snatched this for 100 mil holy shit


My damage is 250k now, 3555 intelligence


----------



## Rios (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been crafting tons of gloves as of lately. So far I managed to make this

and a trifecta


They dont fit my build but both are real nice. Perhaps they will fit better a wizard, planning to level up one just to see how he does with the new buffs.


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Rios, but now what? No more xp to gain seems like it would remove quite a bit of motivation.


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2013)

I showed this on the DH forums and they told me its pretty decent to build a DH around it 


I can also finish leveling up my wizard and see how the buffs treated him.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2013)

You can use a lot of your WD gear on your Wizard so that'd be an easy switch.

Nice Bow!
I had a manticore drop recently, and the game just felt like trolling me hard. Over 200 on Strength, Int and Vit... but no dex.


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2013)

Even if it had Dex I doubt it'd cost much because of no LS or 2nd socket XD


----------



## JH24 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations Rios, that's a great achievement.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2013)

Seriously now, a LEGENDARY weapon that is limited to one class in usefulness and then it doesn't even have the main stat of that class. How the fuck is this even possible, Blizzard....


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2013)

Because apparently Witch Doctors can use crossbows too. But not quivers. Its a big fuck up indeed


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2013)

Why am I now imagining a witch doctor that shoots frogs from his crossbow


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish they'd let everyone use everything like in D2.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2013)

A huge ass muscular barbarian with a tiny magic wand


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2013)

My final build for high MP farming


With 5 charges of Soul Harvest I reach 300k, Slam Dance is a 50% increase on top of that so in the end its 450k DPS while maintaining 1mil+ EHP. 

Wish I was able to fit Grave Injustice here for the much needed cooldown reduction but I guess the only feasible option is to remove Pierce the Veil


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm surprised you don't use gruesome feast. With your pickup radius and Soul Harvest you'd constantly get 5000-6300 intelligence and a huge damage/resistance boost.


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2013)

I will try swapping Pierce the Veil with Gruesome Feast but it'll be hard to fight bosses on higher MP without it. Elites have never been much of a problem to warrant even more all resist(I have around 850 currently, dont think upping it up to 950-1000 will make that much of a difference).


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

D3 on PS4 confirmed and PS3.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> D3 on PS4 confirmed and PS3.



Oh my fucking god I thought you were joking but it's true


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Oh my fucking god I thought you were joking but it's true



I'm not

They should be working on making the PC version better.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 21, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm not
> 
> They should be working on making the PC version better.



Agreed, I'm not sure if there are different teams but it would make sense why they seem pretty slow with adding any new changes/updates to the game.


I don't have anything against this news, but I do get the impression reactions to this news are pretty venomous at times.


===


Been working on a Demon Hunter the past week, and I "love" how the game is not even hiding that it treats characters differently. As a Barbarian/Monk I saw "Reflect Damage" only once every while, now 4 out of 5 Elite packs have this affix. (In one 20-minute game every Elite pack had it) 

After adding LS/Gloom they're not really a problem anymore (MP1-3) and I like the new animation, but the use of these affixes is so noticeable. It gives the feeling the game is "really against you" at times.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 21, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> D3 on PS4 confirmed and PS3.



I guess that explains where are their dev resources have been going.  Hopefully once that's out and done with they can focus more on improving the overall game and adding content.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see how they convert the controls to consoles though, even if it doesn't affect me.
A lot of playstyles rely heavily on rapid mouse targeting, and I'm not sure how that is supposed to work on a gamepad.

And whirlwinding barbs get boring after a while


----------



## Rios (Feb 21, 2013)

Which class is the most click intensive? I heard Wizards are but I dont have a high level one.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2013)

CM Wizards require a LOT of clickwork.

Archon Wizard however might be the least effort in the entire game. I watched a video on my second monitor while farming today  Hardly any attention required


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2013)

If I'm right, this is amazing


Bleh...


----------



## Rios (Feb 21, 2013)

Amazing enough for 20 mil.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

So the console versions will support offline play.

Thanks for the giant dump you just took on the mouth of the entire PC community, Blizzard.


----------



## Rios (Feb 22, 2013)

Only the ones with crappy internet.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 22, 2013)

Wasn't the whole logic behind not allowing offline play to prevent people from hacking their characters?  So now people on the PS4 can hack their characters and those of us on our PCs just have to deal with it?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2013)

You imagine hacking on a console much easier than it is.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2013)

But those characters would only be usable offline like in D2. Who cares what people do in a non-competitive environment?


----------



## Rios (Feb 22, 2013)

everybody wants something like this in D3


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2013)

"Damage reduced by 255%"

Wat


----------



## Rios (Feb 22, 2013)

I think there was that curse which increases the physical damage taken by reducing your overall damage resistance. I guess to make your character completely invulnerable you have to take care of this.

Kind of like how in D2 you needed to have more than 95 resists because some items, passives, auras and curses were specifically designed to drop them down.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> But those characters would only be usable offline like in D2. Who cares what people do in a non-competitive environment?



I'm not saying I'm against it, I'm just questioning part of their original rationale for not letting us play the PC version offline.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2013)

Hurry up and pre-order Diablo 3 for $128 on the PS4.


----------



## Rios (Feb 23, 2013)

There is some speculation that the higher you get in paragon levels and the better gear you have on your character - the less chance to drop good items. 

And I tend to agree. After I hit level 100 I havent found a single item above 1 million which is illogical, since my magic find and killing speed are way higher than they were before.

I think its all an experiment conducted by Blizzard, just how willing are people to pay money for items once they reach a certain point, where the game denies them good drops.

btw played for 4 hours today, not a single drop worth above 200k, everything is beyond ridiculous utter crap


----------



## JH24 (Feb 23, 2013)

^

I'm sorry to hear that. The game should be rewarding you when you get higher, not the other way around.



Blizzard should really revamp the loot system someday. At least they could make the drops make sense. (No Bow with Intelligence as main stat for example)


----------



## JH24 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's seems this thread is becoming more quiet again. 


Who is still playing? Anyone wants to share their character or current progress?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in the process of moving characters through Inferno right now. Monk is in act 3 and DH in Act 1, the rest is done. Not letting myself get pulled, I just rush through anyway.

A friend is trying to get me to play hardcore with him but with the technical side of the game being as bad as it is (loading lags, random issues that kill me) I'm not gonna try that masochistic game mode.

My main char, the Wizard, hit a gear wall - until I find something really amazing that sells for a shitload of money, I'm not gonna be able to move past 150k dps. Currently pretty much broke anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 24, 2013)

I only play the game when I'm also watching something else.

As I have a dual screen setup this makes grinding really painless.

It's a real shame because the music is one of the best things about this game.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and updates. Glad to know you're still around, I haven't seen you both as much online lately.



Zaru said:


> I'm in the process of moving characters through Inferno right now. Monk is in act 3 and DH in Act 1, the rest is done. Not letting myself get pulled, I just rush through anyway.
> 
> A friend is trying to get me to play hardcore with him but with the technical side of the game being as bad as it is (loading lags, random issues that kill me) I'm not gonna try that masochistic game mode.
> 
> My main char, the Wizard, hit a gear wall - until I find something really amazing that sells for a shitload of money, I'm not gonna be able to move past 150k dps. Currently pretty much broke anyway.




I'm wondering, what kind of upgrade do you want to do next? What is your current CH and CD? I can keep my eyes open for them.



Black Wraith said:


> I only play the game when I'm also watching something else.
> 
> As I have a dual screen setup this makes grinding really painless.
> 
> It's a real shame because the music is one of the best things about this game.



That dual setup sounds very nice. Definitely a good way of farming. I usually farm only in short bursts (15-20 minutes), any longer and I start to loose focus.

What kind of upgrades are you looking for for your Monk? What's your current AS/CH/CD? I can keep my eyes open for some new gear. We share the same main stat after all.

===

As for myself, I've been working on a DH lately. I sold all my gear on my other characters and had some luck with a few drops in the last weeks, giving me (barely) enough gold to upgrade my DH to farm on MP5.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I only play the game when I'm also watching something else.
> 
> As I have a dual screen setup this makes grinding really painless.
> 
> It's a real shame because the music is one of the best things about this game.


I have a dual screen setup as well, and Diablo 3 is programmed to work with that. You can set the maximum background fps after all, and exiting the game's mouse borders in fullscreen mode hardly happens accidently. I've only tried watching something next to farming once, but it worked like a charm. Of course, you can only farm that way when you don't have to watch your ass all the time.


JH24 said:


> I'm wondering, what kind of upgrade do you want to do next? What is your current CH and CD? I can keep my eyes open for them.



43% crit chance and 390% crit damage bonus. , unless I get lucky with some amazing trifecta gloves. My attackspeed is only 1.0 after all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2013)

JH24 said:


> That dual setup sounds very nice. Definitely a good way of farming. I usually farm only in short bursts (15-20 minutes), any longer and I start to loose focus.
> 
> What kind of upgrades are you looking for for your Monk? What's your current AS/CH/CD? I can keep my eyes open for some new gear. We share the same main stat after all.



I don't know which one is accurate but according to , my DPS is 73k and me EHP is 744,439.12, whereas  is saying my DPS is the same at 73k but my EHP is 897,758 which is a big difference.

Either way my EHP is very high in comparison to my DPS so I'm able to sacrifice some life or a couple of resist points to increase my DPS. My armour is still too low and I want to work on it until I get 5k without STI. I also want to get rid of OWE but that's going to be a very long and expensive road.

I chose the Monk because I like the idea of having a fast and agile melee and that's why I'm trying to get as much AS as possible and only using weapons with over 1.5APS. I know if I pick up even a decent Skorn I could easily get to a higher DPS but it would just gimp my entire play style. This is the reason why I have such low damage compared to others. Another reason why things are a little more difficult for me is that I don't want to go below 5.7% LS.

I need to always look for AS + CHC or CHD, which as you know is extremely expensive. 

It's hard trying to be a balanced Monk



Zaru said:


> I have a dual screen setup as well, and Diablo 3 is programmed to work with that. You can set the maximum background fps after all, and exiting the game's mouse borders in fullscreen mode hardly happens accidently. I've only tried watching something next to farming once, but it worked like a charm. Of course, you can only farm that way when you don't have to watch your ass all the time.



At MP1, even with my GF gear (~50k DPS) I can go through everything without paying much attention.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> 43% crit chance and 390% crit damage bonus. , unless I get lucky with some amazing trifecta gloves. My attackspeed is only 1.0 after all.



Very nice CH and CD. I can't make any promises but I keep my eyes open. If I do find something, I'll send you a PM.



Black Wraith said:


> I don't know which one is accurate but according to , my DPS is 73k and me EHP is 744,439.12, whereas  is saying my DPS is the same at 73k but my EHP is 897,758 which is a big difference.
> 
> Either way my EHP is very high in comparison to my DPS so I'm able to sacrifice some life or a couple of resist points to increase my DPS. My armour is still too low and I want to work on it until I get 5k without STI. I also want to get rid of OWE but that's going to be a very long and expensive road.
> 
> ...




Those are some very impressive stats. Your EHP is amazing. Your DPS may seem "low", but IMO it's the right kind of DPS. Balanced, effective  (high AS) and in combination with the aura which gives 24% increased damage, it's definitely better than you would first judge on paper. 

I'll keep my eyes open. I contact you if I find something.


----------



## Rios (Feb 25, 2013)

> I don't know which one is accurate but according to D3UP, my DPS is 73k and me EHP is 744,439.12, whereas DiabloProgress is saying my DPS is the same at 73k but my EHP is 897,758 which is a big difference.



D3UP doesnt take the dodge % into account.


----------



## Xin (Feb 25, 2013)

Since when is it possible to reach lvl 100?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2013)

When did you stop playing?  There are 100 "Paragon levels" after level 60 now, so you can reach 160 levels. They don't unlock skills though.


----------



## eHav (Feb 25, 2013)

this is my barb on dps ww items.. 

i have terrible luck with my drops, i can barely sell anything in the ah, so i cant make some big upgrades  

i needed to get IK gloves with CD, a witching hour, and some ice climbers.. and i needed to get more AR somewhere but anything with ar and dps stats is too expensive. i dont even have the money for 100% crit gems, or max strenght gems.. this game can be frustrating at times


----------



## Xin (Feb 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> When did you stop playing?  There are 100 "Paragon levels" after level 60 now, so you can reach 160 levels. They don't unlock skills though.



What the? 
They really are desperate.
I stopped playing after reaching lvl 60 and dying through inferno once.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> What the?
> They really are desperate.
> I stopped playing after reaching lvl 60 and dying through inferno once.



The game has changed by A LOT since you stopped playing.

There's been some good and much needed updates. check it out again.


----------



## Xin (Feb 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The game has changed by A LOT since you stopped playing.
> 
> There's been some good and much needed updates. check it out again.



Mhm sounds interesting 
Maybe I will.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2013)

How much Gold would I need to get a Demon Hunter ready for MP2?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 25, 2013)

So I've been experimenting with some exp farming routes, I'm almost at plvl 50 and as expected the time between levels is growing quite a bit.  I'm curious to see what other routes those of you at higher paragon levels have had success with.

Heres what I'm currently running:



 *Core of Arreat*
 *Tower of the damned level 1* (and Tower of the Cursed level 1 if I don't get 5 stacks)
 *Arreat Crater Level 2*
 *The Keep Depths Level 2*
 *Rakkis Crossing*
 *Stonefort* (mainly to hit the keywarden but sometimes the monster density here is pretty decent)
Anyone have any suggestions on areas I should add/remove for efficiency?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2013)

The area before Stonefort (4-5 elites to start the NV stacks)-> Rakkis Crossing -> Fields of Slaughter -> Keep Depths Level 2 + 3 -> Arreat Crater Level 2
That's my current route


----------



## JH24 (Feb 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How much Gold would I need to get a Demon Hunter ready for MP2?



It would depend to some extent which route you want to go. Would you prefer slower but more powerful attacks (for example Manticore + Quiver - CH and CD) or faster attacks (for example Danetta's 1-handed crossbow set - CH, AS and maybe some CD mixed in) 

I feel the latter could be cheaper as you depend less on critical hit damage and more on attack speed but you have overall less dps.

EDIT: Danetta's set and Archery passive gives you a 10% CH bonus. Manticore and Archery would give you 50% CD.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> So I've been experimenting with some exp farming routes, I'm almost at plvl 50 and as expected the time between levels is growing quite a bit.  I'm curious to see what other routes those of you at higher paragon levels have had success with.
> 
> Heres what I'm currently running:
> 
> ...



1) WP to Stonefront and go backwards through the Skycrown Battle Fronts. This usually gives me the 5NV stacks and has a pretty good monster density.
2) Take the WP back to Stonefront and work through to the end, hitting the Keywarden whilst I'm at it. This place also has a high density of elites so if I don't have 5NV by the time I get here, it's pretty easy to get to.
3) Then I take the WP to the Rakkis Crossing if I still have a lot of slots left in my inventory. I stop at the end of the crossing.
4) If not I sell and then I take the WP to Keep Depths Lvl1 and go through the door and clear lvl2 and then go do Rakkis Crossing.
5) WP to Tower of the Damned lvl1 and do an anti-clockwise run.
6) I then WP to The Core of Arreat and stop just before Azmodan.

Also I can only see the things you've written in brackets and not the rest of the stuff you've written between the * codes for some odd reason.*


----------



## Rios (Feb 26, 2013)

haha I finally did it
3000 intelligence from gear XD


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How much Gold would I need to get a Demon Hunter ready for MP2?



By MP2, I assume you are referring to Act III farming routes? 

Personally, I will gauge the cost at 1.5x a WD or equivalent to how much you will spend for an archon build wizard. 

Recommended dps with archery no sharpshooter: 180k

Gear: 4 piece Nat legacy or 2-3 piece new Nat set with Inna hybrid
Lacuni's prowlers (with cc if you must.....)

Weapon: till now I haven't figured this out because I am too poor and laid back to try.
Fun types: 
- Danetta set x2 1h xbow
- Danetta x1 with quiver (typically dead man's legacy)
- Calamity with quiver
Business mode:
Manticore with quiver

Your gear will more or less determine the skill build you choose. If you have a decent Nat set and Manticore, you should be quite stable.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 26, 2013)

Just killed SK on HC with my DH and I got two bows with the exact same name and stats except for their durability.

First time I've seen two items with the same name that's not a dupe.


----------



## Rios (Feb 26, 2013)

Equipping a basic Demon Hunter is relatively easy

Natalya helm + boots
Inna's pants + chest armor
witching hour belt with dexterity
manticore + dead man's legacy
crafted shoulders, gloves, bracers and amulet
you can go with either Natalya ring + hellfire ring or two rares

If you dont want to equip witching hour substitute it with Inna's belt, then you can use Natalya's cloak for the 3 set bonus bit its a weak chest armor.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone got a 100k gold to spare on HC?

Levelling all my toons at the same time is proving to be quite space intensive and I'd forgotten just how hard it was to get any decent amount of gold at the start.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 27, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Has anyone got a 100k gold to spare on HC?
> 
> Levelling all my toons at the same time is proving to be quite space intensive and I'd forgotten just how hard it was to get any decent amount of gold at the start.



Lost steam after earning my first 100k on hardcore. 

I guess a quick way to earn is to buy really good magic items from the NPC merchant and sell them at AH. If you don't see any good stuff, just restart the game. I can barely depend on rare drops to earn. They are _rare_.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2013)

Kumanri said:


> Lost steam after earning my first 100k on hardcore.
> 
> I guess a quick way to earn is to buy really good magic items from the NPC merchant and sell them at AH. If you don't see any good stuff, just restart the game. I can barely depend on rare drops to earn. They are _rare_.



Yeah, the start and end of the game are so vastly different that it's ridiculous.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2013)

They should've put better drops on hardcore. Higher risk, higher reward.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2013)

Nearly had a fucking heart attack playing my WD on HC.

Somehow I got stuck in the middle of a large pack of monsters and I just couldn't move. I was lucky I had a LS weapon or I would have died before making myself an escape route.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2013)

this thing with a socket would have been the best off hand ever


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 28, 2013)

Rios said:


> this thing with a socket would have been the best off hand ever



Got to love those tease weapons!

I ordered/built a new gaming PC after years of having those Wal-mart bought emachines cheap PC haha. One of the first things I'm gonna do is pull everything in A3's battlefields and slaughter everything! Always wanted to do that as a Barb but my old PC couldn't stand the fields. This should be fun.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2013)

you are telling me about tease drops


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2013)

Seriously whats up with all the trifectas I am getting


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder how much this could be worth


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2013)

35-40           mil


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2013)

On the other hand, it's an 18k dps boost for my wizard in low mp farming mode (since I lose life and resist with it), so I might as well keep it.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh right, you never bought one


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2013)

High Int witching hours are 100mil or more, I don't have that kind of spare change


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2013)

You dont even need high int on them, just some useful stats. Nowadays one with life/some defensive stats costs around 30, maybe even 20 mil.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2013)

Going after The Butcher with my lvl15 Barb.

I procrastinated a while but now I have to head in.

Wish me luck.

EDIT:
Took him down easily. Didn't need to worry even though my heart was racing.

How the hall am I going to get my chars up to lvl60, let alone end of Inferno before I get a heart attack?


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2013)

Hardcore is not how the game is supposed to be played. If you want cheap thrills play an FPS


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2013)

Slowly grinding through the game with crappy gear only to lose all the time you invested to some lag spike is not my idea of fun, but to each their own.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm actually quite enjoying it. At the moment anyway, can't say how I'll feel in Hell or Inferno.

I have a pretty stable connection but the few times I've had some lag or I think I'm getting lag I TP straight away or pause if I can't without getting hit.


----------



## Xrdv (Mar 1, 2013)

After some months without playing I suddently felt the urge to return to Diablo 3.

And legendaries and set pieces are falling left and right, made more cash in this last week then in my entire career 


@Black Wraith:
Good luck with that! 
Hardcore is not for me do. When I play Diablo is mostly for relax and hardcore takes that away.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 1, 2013)

After 100's of hours of playing I think this is the first time this has happened:


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2013)

You saw that trifecta amulet from yesterday? Yea, that thing sold for 250 mil on the AH. Holy shit I am impressed


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2013)

Check my new weapon guys


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> Check my new weapon guys



When I saw that my mouth really was wide open going 'ooooooohhh'.

Did you craft it or buy it?


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2013)

Bought it. It was roughly the same prize as the money I got from the trifecta amulet, 230 mil. Gave me 10k damage boost.


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2013)

DPS without Pierce the Veil


----------



## Rios (Mar 3, 2013)

Forget about the Alkaizer run. Forget about stacking MS. Forget about low MP farming and resource conservation altogether. I present you the ultimate high MP 1 minute run.

[YOUTUBE]rznq9K84Sjo[/YOUTUBE]

Tons of rares and legendaries. Piles of cash. Short and easy. Filling up the 1 elite per minute quota with the hordes of trash white mobs, popular from the Alkaizer run. Simple skeletons with no special abilities.

As far as I am concerned this run has no weaknesses. Its obviously not the best if you want to farm for the Hellfire ring but for everything else - its superior to the mainstream runs the other players commit to.

Have a good day


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 4, 2013)

I have heard about this run before and potentially it has the greatest efficiency. The only setback is that it is rather dry. Ultimately, Diablo is a game and we should be enjoying it. Grinding is a necessary evil but I would personally want to balance gameplay with farming. As such, I choose to go on public games and clear Act III from The Breached Keep onwards. 

So far, this extended style of playing without having to restart a game repeatedly has sustained my for the past 10 paragon levels and I find it much more tolerable than the hybrid Alkaizer runs I used to adopt. Running alone is boring after a while. When you team up with others, you get a variety of play style. Some players support you, others screw you badly. Everyone's style is different I suppose.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2013)

I can do that with my Barb on MP5-6 but his paragon level is only 11 so my magic find is way too low


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2013)

I just upgraded myself for MP8. Nice and easy.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2013)

How much Magic Find do you have when you do those quick runs on mp7/8?


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2013)

500%

but magic find is not the most important thing

its the chance for a double drop

on MP8 there is 71% chance for every monster to drop two items, I am basically swimming in loot

eventually on MP10 the chance becomes 100% with 550% MF, thats my final goal


----------



## JH24 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Nice. 

===

Would 10-20 million be a fair price for this? (Dropped in Caverns of Frost, Act 3, MP0)


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 4, 2013)

Spirit regen is a waste of a stat.

I'm no good at pricing but I wouldn't buy that.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I wasn't sure how important spirit regen is for Monks.


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2013)

This is worth around 500 mil, holy fucking hell


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2013)

That's a pretty sweet source.

Maybe make some real money off of it?


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2013)

hmmm maybe I can get around 100 EUR for it

havent sold anything as of lately on the RMAH so I'll give it a shot


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2013)

ops too late, already sold it for 550 mil

I have 800 mil now, about 200 EUR if I want to sell them


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2013)

So... sweet money or better D3 gear. What will it be


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2013)

Money. My weapon is already close to being max. The only other upgrades I can get, which are not crafts, will give me a negligible EHP increase, which is not worth it. I am already perfectly unkillable on MP8.


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2013)

lol a flipper actually bought my source and tried to sell it for 200 mil more

then he realized the other stats are almost min so he lowered the prize by 100 mil 

those AH tycoons


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2013)

And now he puts it on 600. I dont understand. Is he in a hurry or what. Maybe he didnt even look at the other stats(min intel, attack speed and crit chance) before getting his big flipping purchase 

I got an Inna's belt with all resists, which I am gonna sell for 50 mil anyway


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally:



> one of the short-term changes we're making is adding an "Identify All" option, which should be coming in 1.0.8.



Source:


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2013)

That... is worth a single tear of joy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Finally:
> 
> 
> 
> Source:





I want to kiss Travis Day. The two posts he's made have been really good.

If they implement everything that they say they want to do and do it in patch 1.0.8, they could make this game a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Rios (Mar 5, 2013)

never stop believin


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2013)

decide to play for the first time in forver

servers/game is down

why you do this to meee


----------



## Rios (Mar 5, 2013)

oh hey guys this is good, right  ?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like the next patch will be a big one:



> We're looking at making some adjustments to monster density, and right now we'd like to see if we can get those changes in with 1.0.8. The trick with adjusting density is that, by doing so, we could inadvertently create another "most optimal" route in Act I, II, or IV. It's the kind of thing we'll be doing a lot of internal testing on before hand, and likely something we'll want to have up for additional testing on the PTR.



Source: 

Sounds like soon the monster density on other acts will be comparable enough to make things like paragon leveling feel less tedious.


----------



## Rios (Mar 5, 2013)

I already found the perfect route. Although it'd be fun if they increase the monster density in Act 1 even more. More skeletons for loot!


----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2013)

Server is back! And looks like my little crossbow is worth around 500 mil again. Thanks for bumping my gold above 1 bil, Blizzard


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2013)

First billionaire in this thread?


----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2013)

well I need to sell it first

then I'll make a screen for the future generations of hardworking honest farmers


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2013)

And just recently you were complaining about not getting any drops because you're plevel 100


----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2013)

Its because I was dumb and didnt realize the key to being a good farmer. Its not farming elites on higher MPs, its not farming white mobs on lower MPs, its farming white mobs on the highest possible MP with the appropriate build and getting double the drops.

There are roughly 100 skeletons in that cave, that means about 200 items on MP10, say 150 because some of them dont drop anything.

Thats what power farming is about, I was foolish to believe that farming the common routes will yield me results.

Its a conspiracy to keep the populace poor.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2013)

My wizard now has 200k dps post-buffs. With the 14% damage bonus against demons, 6% bonus against elites and the 375% disintegration laser from Improved Archon, it should add up to over 800k effective dps. Sweet.


----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2013)

we can always try another brawl XD


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2013)

You're not an Act 3 demon


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2013)

Rios said:


> we can always try another brawl XD



I remember our brawl...


----------



## Xrdv (Mar 7, 2013)

Got a complete set of keys for the infernal machine.

My question is, what Monster level should I use when going in?

Currently it's like: Mlvl 4- easy, Mlvl 5- all acts except 4 can be done somewhat easy but have to pay some attention to certain leet packs, Mlvl6- hard.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2013)

It's much easier to attempt those ubers in a group.

But man, I did a bunch (7+) of uber attempts on mp5 with some friends and only got 2 organs out of it


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It's much easier to attempt those ubers in a group.
> 
> But man, I did a bunch (7+) of uber attempts on mp5 with some friends and only got 2 organs out of it



I feel you on that, I have 3 writing spines and 5 Vengeful eyes and no demons fangs 

Such a tease.


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2013)

I like how there are 2 duped swords for sale right fucking there on the AH. They are not afraid to do this shit it seems.


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2013)

there you go, over 1 billion gold


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2013)

"382500000 has been sent to your stash"

Wtf did you just sell


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2013)

New amulet. Still keeping my gold around 1 billion.



trying to reach 60% crit chance for maximum obliteration


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 11, 2013)

After a brief hiatus from the game I started up again this weekend and finally hit plevel50 on my WD:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2013)

One more goal achieved, top 10 WD in Europe


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2013)

A few of those poison things got killed and I died from the poison they left behind.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2013)

You should be grateful for dying sooner rather than later ^^


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2013)

Died on my birthday too.

Doesn't matter, I'll level up the others and then do the Monk again. I was the most confident with the Monk too because of all my experience playing as a Monk.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol, hardcore. 

Do people never learn, there are no breaks on the rape train.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2013)

It shouldnt be like this. One of the biggest complaints was how easy Normal through Hell difficulties are. Couple this with how much of a cakewalk Inferno MP0 is and a stable internet connection = no problem beating the game on all difficulties.


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2013)

I just purchased a 120 mil item which disappeared. Great, first time I see this shit. No refund or item return I guess


----------



## Xrdv (Mar 15, 2013)

I had something similar happening to me last week when the AH was acting up.

however after sometime time I got my money back.


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2013)

You have to make a ticket with your trade ID

However now this shit happened:
Every time I log in inside the battlenet page

Due to suspicious activity, this account has been locked

every time

I can log in just fine inside the game but apparently every time I try to log in inside battlenet and check if my ticket is answered I have to change my password because of suspicious activity.

Worst services ever.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2013)

A skill tweak allowed me to do MP10 A3 without running out of mana.

GG I did it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 19, 2013)

what stats do you prioitize as a witch doctor?


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2013)

Offense and defense equally. There is no other way, since WDs lack the pure defensive skills of other classes, also by using one of the best AoE abilities, zombie bears, you are forced to stay up close and tank it.

Intelligence is your bread and butter, Vitality should be about half of your Intelligence, maybe a little less depending on your other defensive stats. You need to have about 60k HP for the higher MPs.

Dexterity is very important. Dodge chance is currently overpowered, because it can also dodge magical attacks, like molten and frozen explosions. About 20% dodge chance is enough, I personally prefer 25%.

You can use Strength instead of armor. Belts for example have a very good strength stat, similar with shoulders.

Dont listen to people who tell you armor to all resist ratio should be 1:10. Its impossible for a Witch Doctor to achieve this high armor, hence why dodge is important in tanking.

Instead I go for 1:5, which means 4k armor and 800 all resist. WDs skills give some sick Intelligence already, so all buffs included a value of 1000 all resist is perfectly attainable. Focusing on armor could be a little harder.

On offense, dont ever neglect your crit chance. Some people say its not that important because it doesnt give you any bonuses, unlike Wizards. It is important. On higher MPs your crits will be your only source of damage, your normal hits will be pathetic. 50% should be your goal.

Crit damage is a no brainer. The more the better of course.

You need Life Steal on your main weapon, period. Unless you are going for some gimmicky build like Zombie Dogs you absolutely need it in order to survive. It has an awesome synergy with crit chance too. With less than 3% life steal I heal more than 10k HP in a single hit. Now couple this with my 1.5 attacks per second and you'll see how as long as I am hitting something I cannot die.

Thats about stats, feel free to ask me about skills if you are interested.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

So how about that ps4?


----------



## JH24 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congratulations Rios for entering the WD top 10. 


I took a break from D3 due to Heart of the Swarm, I definitely want to come back after finishing the HotS campaign though. (I'm not really into multiplayer matches that much)


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm playing the Walking Dead at the moment and I haven't touched D3 in some time now.


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2013)

That new Walking Dead FPS? Its trash, hopefully you play that other Walking Dead game.

I am a little slow when it comes to games, playing DmC now, about a month after it got released.

Having too much fun killing stuff on MP10


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm playing the one that won the Game of the Year.

Good game but definitely not GotY.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2013)

Yea it has some major flaws, biggest one being the lack of choice from the 3rd chapter onwards. You probably noticed it already, it doesnt really matter what you do or what you say, it will end the same.

Another, albeit a bit less evident flaws, are putting way too much emphasis on a single character and always judging you all the way, without allowing you to actually be sneaky about your bad deeds. 

Not even complaining about how its more of a visual novel than actual game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQzZWuLdy0Y[/YOUTUBE]

This one comment is pretty much what I'm thinking too:


> Omg plz god let this game sell nothing! plz god couse these assholes deserves it so much.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2013)

That kind of comment is the kind of stuff that makes me want to just disengage entirely with the video game internet. Diablo 3 had some problems, but the game was neither a train wreck nor a bad game, it is actually a pretty great game. When it is compared with 20 year old memories of a game that ate hours/days/months of someones life that of course it can't compare. That is a human response but also one that is foolish to let dominate the story of a game.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2013)

How are they going to handle 4-player coop on the console?
People can't just jump in, you need characters of a similar level with decent gear, otherwise they'd just drag you down.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2013)

Offline is probably going to be hope you are the right level. (like Diablo on the PS1)

Online could work the same way.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQzZWuLdy0Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This one comment is pretty much what I'm thinking too:



After seeing this video, I think I just lost my desire to play this game. There were several things I noticed in this video but the "want the game to drop less but better loot" was the final straw. Isn't this something the PC comnunity wanted (me as well) since... well, forever?


Off-line play, no RMAH, better loot, etc. They've just been spending all their time making the console version while only updating and improving (yes, there have been good changes but it's going so slow) from time to time. The only thing we hear from them is: "We've been talking about this in the office, it's on our things-to-do list but... Excuses, excuses.


They're probably just keeping these improvements back just because we need to buy the expansion first.


Sorry, but I'm pretty angry right now.


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2013)

Gosh, I love how weapons, which give me less damage, are being sold for 10 times the price of my current sword. Stay classy, AH.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2013)

Jay Wilson: We'd Turn Off Diablo III's Auction House If We Could



> Speaking at his GDC panel entitled Shout at the Devil: The Making of Diablo III, former game director Jay Wilson came out and said it: the controversial Real-Money Auction House hasn't panned out the way Blizzard thought it would, and they'd probably pull the plug if it were an easy thing to do.
> 
> Even though Wilson believes the RMAH has accomplished the goal of reducing account fraud (third-party Diablo 2 item trading sites frequently stole passwords and credit card information), and asserts that there is plenty of evidence to suggest that many people do want it based on the number of transactions happening daily, Wilson now freely admits it was "the wrong solution" to the problems Blizzard was trying to solve. "It's not good for a game like Diablo. It doesn't feel good to get items for money, it feels good to get items by killing monsters," he said, echoing the complaints of a vocal group of fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## JH24 (Mar 29, 2013)

^

Well, at least they're acknowledging it, I guess that counts for something. But it's also something that probably won't be easy to fix.


The two biggest problems for me personally in D3 IMHO are at the moment the loot system (probably connected with the AH as well) and the lack of any randomized end-game content. (How about strengthening Unique monsters and give them and/or bosses a small chance to drop a map which leades to a high-level randomized location with a better loot table?) 

Eventually it just gets boring playing the same maps over and over. Monster Horde could probably help a little with that but still...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2013)

I've made way more runs in D3 than in D2 so I don't know how people didn't shoot themselves grinding the same bosses/areas in D2 all the time.


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2013)

Dont remove it, just reduce the probability of flippers fucking up with it. Make it so every bought item has a 24 hours cooldown before it can get resold, that will discourage most flippers, who buy something cheap and immediately put it up for more money.

Dont remove the RMAH, high level players like myself can make lots of money through it.

Dont put random areas, it will make movement speed even more of a mandatory stat, it will also make backtracking more annoying because of dead ends.

Thats all I have to say about it.


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2013)

Also most of the whiners can go fuck themselves. Trade has always been a big deal in Diablo. What if you find great items for other class but cant trade them quickly and efficiently? You are forced to play the other class, because it will be stronger?

No, keep this simple and fast method of turning your items into gold/money, change it but dont remove it.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2013)

Trading in d2 was so important, a d2 trading forum was the second largest forum on the internet for many years.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2013)

That actually shows one of the many things I have always really liked about Blizzard they are very aware of when something they did didn't perform and are quick to get out in front of it.


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2013)

they should take measures to stop the duping

just look at this shit



5 of those people have the same damn sword

its not possible(unless hard duping)


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2013)

Almost max intel stat, max crit damage for a crafted weapon, more damage than my previous one, all for 300 mil, considering I can sell my previous weaker sword for about 400......


----------



## Naruto (Apr 4, 2013)

Came back to this game after a long long break.

Shit is so fun now! I can plow through mp5 on a 25m barbarian set of gear.

Took them long enough but I can safely say the game is damn great at last. Now if only we could get offline mode


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2013)

Not to brag but


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2013)

It's been nearly a month since I've touched D3.

I'll probably start playing again soon™.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol Rios
What's your base dps


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2013)

only 240k unbuffed


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It's been nearly a month since I've touched D3.
> 
> I'll probably start playing again soon?.



For me, it's basically checking back every month or so, and seeing if it's worth it. For example, 1.0.8 has some good stuff, but still not yet worth it for me. So sitting back for now.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2013)

"Identify all" will make farming a bit more comfortable. Finally.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> For me, it's basically checking back every month or so, and seeing if it's worth it. For example, 1.0.8 has some good stuff, but still not yet worth it for me. So sitting back for now.



That's pretty much where I am at the moment.  A few weeks of farming without any significant finds gets old fast.  They're definitely improving things but at their current rate I might jump back in around 1.1


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 11, 2013)

Started playing again.

Playing on MP10 and getting 1mil EXP a minute.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 12, 2013)

Started playing again too cause I hear a new patch coming out. I only have 300k gold?!? WTF, I'm so poor haha

Also, I need a new OH. My 200dps stat stick makes me look incredibly weak haha.


I wanna find a good echoing fury with CD/OS, and seeing how I only have 300k, I have a long way to go. Do people even buy non legendary stuff from the AH anymore?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, since in some slots (e.g. gloves, one-handed weapons, amulets), there are some really amazing rare items.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 12, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Started playing again too cause I hear a new patch coming out. I only have 300k gold?!? WTF, I'm so poor haha
> 
> Also, I need a new OH. My 200dps stat stick makes me look incredibly weak haha.
> 
> ...



Has anyone heard any word on them adding any new items?  I know there was some talk of it when 1.0.7 just came out.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Has anyone heard any word on them adding any new items?  I know there was some talk of it when 1.0.7 just came out.



Item stuff is all going to be in a later patch, most likely 1.0.9.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 14, 2013)

Plvl 60


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone up for farming Infernal Machines keys with me? I can't find any games aside from act 3 that farm with MP levels... And the drop rate is abysmal without upping the MP. Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 16, 2013)

Your best bet would be to ask here:


I don't think there's any super high level Americans in this thread that could help you.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Apr 19, 2013)

Got banned on the Blizzard forums for saying a bad word. My eyes tear up when I remember the shit I went away with here 

oh also got a 400 mln boots just a second ago


----------



## Rios (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha Wrath of the Berserker and Archon are getting cock slapped hard. I havent even played with them but this somehow makes me happy. Other classes getting nerfed = good. My class getting nerfed = bad.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2013)

Cockslapped? Do you see any patch notes I'm not seeinG?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Cockslapped? Do you see any patch notes I'm not seeinG?



Forum post by Travis Day:


> I have a love hate relationship with Wrath and Archon for that matter. This is a topic that I felt I should at least comment on since it's come up on many occasions. There is no fundamental flaw with having a 2 minute cooldown ability that transforms your character and is really powerful, the problem is when it becomes a forgone conclusion that these AWESOME abilities are up 100% of the time and instead of being excited that they are up you are annoyed when they fall off. We have talked about what if anything we want to do with these abilities in the long term. I will say we have no short term plans to change them but we don't like that they aren't fulfilling their original purpose which is to provide a really awesome button that mixes up the tempo of combat for a small window of time.




It's about time they looked at this. It's easily the most OP ability in the game.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2013)

Welp, there goes my entire farming build then

Bye Diablo


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 20, 2013)

Doubt they are getting touched until 1.0.9 but it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Rios (Apr 21, 2013)

haha a fellow WD went to the US forum to troll the hell our of the Barbs.

btw why flaming in America is allowed when in Europe you get 1 week ban for using the word "gay" ?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 22, 2013)

I decided it would be fun to try a self found hardcore character. Was in normal A3/P3 lvl29 so my body shifted into auto pilot from all my mindless grinding there. Then my brother came and asked me to help unload the groceries so instead of going back to base, I just clear the immediate area and hide in the corner. I then come back to a pack of Phase Beast on top of my dead body haha. I forgot I was in hardcore.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I decided it would be fun to try a self found hardcore character. Was in normal A3/P3 lvl29 so my body shifted into auto pilot from all my mindless grinding there. Then my brother came and asked me to help unload the groceries so instead of going back to base, I just clear the immediate area and hide in the corner. I then come back to a pack of Phase Beast on top of my dead body haha. I forgot I was in hardcore.



I lost my Monk because I wasn't concentrating too. Died to some poison cloud and not a monster.

I also nearly had a heart attack today when unexpectedly my DH nearly got one shot by Azmodan's fireball attack. 

HC is way more tense than SC and you really have to be focused.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2013)

Masochist


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a feeling that I wasn't good enough to defeat Diablo but thought I might as well give it a shot and see how things go.

Two dead three will live on till the end to avenge them.


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 23, 2013)

Start HC self found gear only, and it's amazing! So far I'm on my third Barb, second DH, and first WD. My first DH died in Act 3 by a meteor! LOL Total annihilation...

Anyone on the US servers that wanna group up and grind sometime my battle tag is BigDrizz#2360


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2013)

> We know that every little bit of XP helps, so coming soon in patch 1.0.8, level 60 players who complete quests will earn experience towards Paragon levels.




About damn time. Now all they need to do is get rid of needing to do quests if you want to.


----------



## Rios (Apr 25, 2013)

I want instant 60 level characters, otherwise playing through each act is pointless MP or not.

OR

Make it so once you hit 60 you can play on Inferno instead of beating Act IV Hell.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2013)

HC Normal done with WD.

After losing my Wizard to Diablo I decided that I need to make sure that I'm thoroughly ready for him.


----------



## Rios (Apr 25, 2013)

HC is an idiotic mode. Just play SC and slap yourself each time you die if you want a punishment.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2013)

Rios said:


> HC is an idiotic mode. Just play SC and slap yourself each time you die if you want a punishment.



I'm having a blast playing.

It really is quite fun.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 25, 2013)

To each their own.  I can see how that might make it more exciting, but I don't like the idea that I could permanently lose all my work to network lag.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2013)

Playing with my female Barb and she erm...says...

*Spoiler*: __ 



"You wilt against my blows."


:amazed


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 25, 2013)

Leveling my WD right now, at 31 currently:



Have about 7 million saved up from my old account. Still figuring out what build I want to farm with at the beginning.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 26, 2013)

Met a personal goal of mine and finally reached 200k dps unbuffed on my Barb while keeping 430k+ EHP, Yay!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Rios (Apr 26, 2013)

I am at 241k unbuffed DPS with 1 130 000 EHP.

Finding upgrades is becoming mission impossible.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 26, 2013)

I doubt anyone here can help but does anyone have a couple of high level Ruby's in HC that I can borrow on the EU servers?


----------



## Falconandeagle (Apr 27, 2013)

For some reason I feel like my monk is way more efficient in mp 10 compared to my barb even though he has way less EHP and a little less sheet dps. Wave of Light is just too good lol.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 27, 2013)

43 WD now. Leveling is boring but I'll shut up and deal with it until I hit 60. Gonna be fun trying to maximize the 7 million I have. Think I'll just go with Zombie Bears... maybe an Acid Rain build.


----------



## Rios (Apr 27, 2013)

wooo not only one of the best dex boots but also one of the best EHP boots in Europe now mine


----------



## Rios (Apr 27, 2013)

well shit even a zuni boots with
330 armor
190 intelligence
178 vitality
70 all resistance

are 6k EHP weaker than mine

I might as well have one of the best boots in the world.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2013)

How can you compare such boots over the Dex value? The EHP influence of the boots heavily depends on how much dex someone already has


----------



## Rios (Apr 27, 2013)

Vitality is still better when it comes to EHP increase. And you can have about 100 more of it on boots like mine.

for me 
160 dex = about 48k EHP increase
100 vit = about 46k EHP increase
4 all resist = about 3k EHP increase

So if the boots are absolutely perfect 200 intel 200 vit 80 all res they will beat mine in the EHP department. 

Armor is not considered because its a low value for boots.


----------



## Rios (Apr 27, 2013)

Actually I just checked, there are 3 pairs of boots better than mine, 2 in Asia and 1 in America.

In Europe there are some pairs, which give more EHP, but none of them has 8% poison damage, which is a huge increase in DPS, about 2k normally.


----------



## Rios (Apr 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GRDGUuHqgqo[/YOUTUBE]

approximately 20 seconds to take down a MP10 elite


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 28, 2013)

Never played D1.

Played D2 first and then tried to play D1. It was too excruciating to play so never played for any amount of time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2013)

Fuck it. I give up.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2013)

Are you playing on MP10 or something?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Are you playing on MP10 or something?



No. I'm just shit

I got taken out by Belial when he throws loads of his poison things out and didn't move fast enough to the potion button.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2013)

Are you playing defensive enough? I have no hardcore experience but normally you'd increase your EHP and survival chance as much as possible in any situation.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I was pretty even with offence and defence. 

The only problem is, I don't have any gold to get anything decent.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2013)

Hardcore is like starting all over. But it would be too easy if you could get gold in softcore and use it in hardcore.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Hardcore is like starting all over. But it would be too easy if you could get gold in softcore and use it in hardcore.



That's why I like it.

I just don't like the dying. I will be going back to it later again, it's really fun to play.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2013)

rolf Rios what are you gonna do when you cant get better gear


----------



## Rios (Apr 30, 2013)

Sell everything I find for money of course


----------



## Bioness (May 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Are you playing defensive enough? I have no hardcore experience but normally you'd increase your EHP and survival chance as much as possible in any situation.



<--- got to level 60 hardcore on first try with a  Witch Doctor  

Though I haven't played this game in months I'm just dropping by.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2013)

Bioness said:


> <--- got to level 60 hardcore on first try with a  Witch Doctor
> 
> Though I haven't played this game in months I'm just dropping by.





No need to rub it in.


----------



## Bioness (May 1, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> No need to rub it in.



The best part was grouping with people during level 45-60 and seeing them all die while I live.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 2, 2013)

Just got permanently banned from the D3 forums for saying "chit" (shit) once. My first and only offense. Lol.


----------



## Rios (May 2, 2013)

You must be kiddin. There is a guy on the EU forums who constantly ends his responses with "stupid nerd", nothing is ever done to him. Some very weird ban policies I tell you.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2013)

Just killed Ghom on NM. I'm level 50:


----------



## Naruto (May 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> You must be kiddin. There is a guy on the EU forums who constantly ends his responses with "stupid nerd", nothing is ever done to him. Some very weird ban policies I tell you.



I've been banned for saying "shit".

It's completely bogus. Nothing but an excuse to ban people who criticize their game.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2013)

Check out my life stats:


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2013)

NM Diablo done with Barb.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2013)

Wake up in the morning and hear Sir Alex Ferguson is retiring at the end of the season and the US economy just got bombed by one heck of a duping scam.

That's an interesting morning to wake up to.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> and the US economy just got bombed by one heck of a duping scam.



For a sec I thought you were talking about the actual US economy, not the Diablo one


----------



## Rios (May 8, 2013)

I am invulnerable in this cloud of bats. 3 mil criticals everywhere, my mana barely drops, finally all this EHP is paying off.


----------



## Rios (May 8, 2013)

just a casual 3m+ critical


with the right party I can go up to 4-5m


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2013)

Friends got me to play this game again.

Bad memories of Act II made me keep my monk in retirement, started a Wiz.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2013)

So are you people noticing a higher monster density in other acts


----------



## JH24 (May 9, 2013)

Started to play Diablo 3 again after the 1.08 patch. I have to admit I'm liking the changes so far. No longer having to ID everything separately is a huge boon, and monster density (only played Act 1 so far) is quite noticeable.


Not sure if I want to get into the game again though, but for short playing sessions this patch should help. Also finally upgraded the Scoundrel.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2013)

Identify all is indeed something I've waited for a long time. It was mind-numbing to click through your entire inventory.

Manual identification only makes psychological sense when you can expect decent items among them, but as we know most of the loot is trash.


----------



## JH24 (May 9, 2013)

^

Yeah, it got to the point I only picked up certain items because I didn't want to bother identifyng them all. Now I find myself picking up almost everything, even though 99% will still be bad.


Combat is even more fun now though. Many of Act 1 maps seem considerably improved so far.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2013)

I'll try them out with my other classes, but the Monster Density I need for Archon is simply only possible in some parts of Act 3


----------



## Rios (May 9, 2013)

Anyone up for MP10 runs? Or not


----------



## JH24 (May 9, 2013)

^

Not me. I wouldn't stand a chance. Congrats on reaching MP10, by the way.

===


With patch 1.08, anyone already wants to share some of their favorite area's? 


Haven't played much, but I can already tell I quite like Weeping Hollow, Festering Woods, Fields of Misery, The Highlands (especially the second half), Halls of Agony (especially 2) and the Cursed Hold.

Haven't had much experience with Act 2. The deserts before Alacarnus are generally okay, with some area's being packed and others a bit too empty. I'm loving Desert Oasis, the channels and Vaults of Zoltan Kuhle so far though. Desolate Sands is improved but a bit of a mixed bag. Still worthwhile for Vault of Assassins and Vile Caverns seems to have a monster increase.


Act 4, I played a bit of Coop in the Silver Spire 1/2. Lots of enemies, no noticeable changes in Elites but lots of white mobs so far.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'll try them out with my other classes, but the Monster Density I need for Archon is simply only possible in some parts of Act 3





JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> Not me. I wouldn't stand a chance. Congrats on reaching MP10, by the way.
> 
> ...



I've decided to play through the entire game in Inferno again on MP5 to see how things are.

I've got to say, the density makes a MASSIVE difference. You can really tell.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2013)

Why did it have to be ignore durability loss?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 9, 2013)

Whelp, got to wait out another 24hours with no AH for NA. I just wanted to craft amulets and I ran out of gems. What's even worse is, the first couple days of the new Ah economy, prices are just gonna be so ugly


----------



## Rios (May 10, 2013)

people are offering me 2b+ for my boots now


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

You could probably gear everyone in this thread for mp8 with your spare change


----------



## Rios (May 10, 2013)

I wouldnt mind giving out some items. You want these boots?


(the 2b offer is right there in chat just to show off )


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2013)

I've only got 85mil and any upgrade costs at least ten times that amount.


----------



## Rios (May 10, 2013)

I am sure I can find you something nice for less than 10 mil if I actually try hard.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

I'd want those boots but I love firewalkers so freaking much because you can just waltz right through any obstacle


----------



## JH24 (May 10, 2013)

@ Black Wraith. A full playthrough? Nice. If you wish, tell us a bit about your experiences/favorite area's. 

@ Rios, it's really impressive how far you've progressed with your Witch Doctor. Your WD must be one of the most balanced and powerful characters in Europe.

===


The more I play, the more I'm amazed by the monster density. The game is just much more fun when you can whack monsters almost every step on the way. I'm now playing with the Scoundrel as my follower, does knockback/cold damage and has around 10k dps. 

Act 1 is close to perfect now, so many good area's to choose from. Act 2 has a few more gaps but still has good stuff, although the monster abilities are more annoying. Probably going to try Act 4 tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2013)

I've just reached Act 4.

The monster density makes a huge difference. From the moment you step out of New Tristram you can tell that there's more here then before. It's so much more fun.

Best of all? IDENTIFY ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!



Rios said:


> I am sure I can find you something nice for less than 10 mil if I actually try hard.



Every time I log on you're always in the menus. Do you just play the AH now?


----------



## Rios (May 11, 2013)

Hardly. More like I am doing other things while waiting for a party. Farming solo is not as good as it was before.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> Hardly. More like I am doing other things while waiting for a party. Farming solo is not as good as it was before.



As you're one of the best players out there it has to be quite hard to find people who can keep up.


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2013)

Monster hp don't increase that much anymore, so Rios can probably kill at almost the same speed as solo through all those buffs from other players, no matter what their dps is


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 11, 2013)

Crafted 200~ amulets just now. Don't know why I was expecting something good.


----------



## Rios (May 11, 2013)

here is a 5 minute elite only VotA run, the last elite was kind of nasty so we lost some time

actually I have to keep up with them because of the insane mobility of archon/tempest rush 

still highest DPS in the group though

[YOUTUBE]XN3GEbJhAvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2013)

Look what I just found:


Any idea how much?


----------



## Rios (May 12, 2013)

Not much, the +damage and crit chance are pathetic.

I am planning to do all 4 acts on MP10 today. Should be fun.


----------



## JH24 (May 12, 2013)

@ Great video, Rios. 



Black Wraith said:


> Look what I just found:
> 
> 
> Any idea how much?



I'm afraid it won't be really much. Rings like those are unfortunately pretty common.  Items like rings/gloves/amulets need to have trifecta stats or very high stats of for example CH/CD to be really valuable. 


No luck this weekend with legendaries or rares, but gained a huge amount of gold and experience.  (MP 1) Paragon level 28 to 34. It's nice to see that the majority of the dungeons are also packed with monsters. (Although some more than others)


----------



## insane111 (May 13, 2013)

LOL at the gold dupe bug, and even bigger lol at the way they're handling it.

I haven't played since November, but I was tempted to log in when it was happening. I thought they would just do a mass rollback, but apparently they want to do it the hard way.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2013)

Rios, how much?


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2013)

Isn't NSNS (no socket, no sale) the universal rule by now


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Isn't NSNS (no socket, no sale) the universal rule by now



Yeah, but I figure with a decent CD and 3%LS it would be worth a little. Obviously a socket would have made this insane.


----------



## JH24 (May 13, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Rios, how much?



Prices for something with around the same stats seem to start around 150.000-200.000 gold.


Just finished a farming run of about an hour. (Act 1) Hit a bit of a dry spell lately, no legendaries or any interesting rares. Lots of gold/exp (and fun) though.


----------



## Rios (May 13, 2013)

I would sell it.........to the vendor


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2013)

Damn, Diablo ML 10 is the first fight I've struggled with on Normal. D:


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 14, 2013)

Hmmmm, I should probably stop using crafting as a gold sink, when I don't even have the gold to sink in the first place. Only took about 400~ crafted amulets/shoulders to learn my lesson haha. 

Man, if Cindercoats and Gladiator Gauntlets were worth something, I'd be a trillionaire by now. I get like 2 of each a day, pretty sure Blizz is trolling the shit out of me.


----------



## Rios (May 15, 2013)

The only item worth crafting is bracers.

Anyway I bought 2 Mempos yesterday, one for 500k and one for 2m, sold them for 20m each. Its just so EASY to make money by flipping, whats the point of wasting time farming?


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2013)

Flipping takes knowledge though.


----------



## Rios (May 15, 2013)

Its very easy. Here is what to do: restrict your search to high level legendaries and set a price range, say no more expensive than 2m. Then start clicking and checking the more interesting ones, which pop up in this price range. If you find something you consider good, type it and its affixes fast in the boxes to check if there is a legendary of the same kind with similar stats in this price range. If there isnt its usually safe to buy and resell. Sure you might get outsniped but at last next time you'll know when these stats pop up - buy fast. 

Thats how I easily found that Mempos with 200+ main stat(the ones I sold were 250 int and 250 dex)sometimes come out very cheap, because people consider them worthless without crit. Which is not true. 

And since a huge number of flippers look for cheap Mempos with crit chance its entirely possible to snipe underpriced huge main stat ones and resell them easily.

I also found out that Unity rings with added damage are usually underpriced. Its normal for Unity to have 30-60 avg damage naturally but some of them have up to 90 and are sold at the same low price.


----------



## Rios (May 15, 2013)

Example: I just purchased a natalya ring for 250k
said ring has 30% crit damage and +400 life on hit, both important offensive stats
I checked natalya rings with similar stats, the cheapest one is about 5 mil
I put it on the AH for 12 mil because of the unusually huge life on hit, however I wont be mad if I sell it for, say, 7 mil, after all I'll still get quite the profit out of it


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2013)

I have like 150k to my name.


----------



## Rios (May 15, 2013)

you can make a fortune on the AH with just 1 mil to start out


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2013)

I've been getting 5-6 legendary items each run since the latest patch.

Is it just me or have they made some drop rate changes?


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2013)

There's a general percentage bonus for a week due to the one year anniversary. Other than that, no idea


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2013)

It's not just now. I've been experiencing this since the patch went live.


----------



## Rios (May 16, 2013)

I've been flipping for an hour a day instead of farming.


Seems like rings are the easiest targets. Unity is my favorite target but concentrating only on rings is very boring.


----------



## JH24 (May 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've been getting 5-6 legendary items each run since the latest patch.
> 
> Is it just me or have they made some drop rate changes?



It's possible they've made some internal changes but it's probably just luck of the draw. I hope you had some good legendaries dropping for you.


For me it's the other way around. I believe I got 3 (one okay and two bad) legendaries on patch day, and I haven't had one afterwards and only one rare item which was worth selling. Paragon Level increased from 28-37.

But it can also be because of your MF and Paragon Level. Your Paragon Level is almost twice as high as mine. Maybe the higher your MF gets, the higher the number of legendary drops could be.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2013)

I've been running around on max MF now for quite some time.

Maybe I just had a lucky run. Though I didn't get anything worthwhile.


----------



## Rios (May 17, 2013)

Selling another chest plate for 40 mil when it was put up for 1 mil, selling another bracers for 50 mil when they were put up for 2..........this is seriously getting overpowered and boring. Maybe a break is in order, D3 totally fell down in my eyes.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2013)

All the people who end up playing the economy more than the game end up getting bored with it completely. No surprise.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2013)

Rios said:


> Selling another chest plate for 40 mil when it was put up for 1 mil, selling another bracers for 50 mil when they were put up for 2..........this is seriously getting overpowered and boring. Maybe a break is in order, D3 totally fell down in my eyes.



Seriously, why don't you try taking on HC?

It's really something different when you move over. Especially someone like you who has for all intents and purposes finished SC. Or you could try levelling up the other four toons.


----------



## Rios (May 17, 2013)

I cant play hardcore because my internet is not stable. 

Playing with other characters would be useless because I can already clear everything. Further, I play for drops and the drops for the fresh level 60 characters will be abysmal.

Farming as I understand now is pointless.

Playing "self-found" is ridiculously stupid and limiting.

As it stands there is nothing more this game can offer except for watching my millions grow. Hell, I can hardly find better items than mine anymore.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2013)

In the worst case, cash out on all your items


----------



## Rios (May 17, 2013)

Time to finish the 3rd Ace Attorney game I guess. Knowing myself I'll need a whole weekend to solve the last case.


----------



## JH24 (May 19, 2013)

After a dry spell that lasted over a week, the game finally started dropping legendaries again. (Won Lau Khim) It has weak dps (around 880) but has dexterity, a socket and Life Steal. The other one  was Inna's Temperance. And finally a rare ring (Nothing special but still useful) with Dex/CC and AS dropped as well.

It made me dust off my Monk again, and I must say I've missed playing with this character a lot.


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)

fuck diablo and fuck legendaries 


I'll most likely be back on ship in about a week


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2013)

JH24 said:


> After a dry spell that lasted over a week, the game finally started dropping legendaries again. (Won Lau Khim) It has weak dps (around 880) but has dexterity, a socket and Life Steal. The other one  was Inna's Temperance. And finally a rare ring (Nothing special but still useful) with Dex/CC and AS dropped as well.
> 
> It made me dust off my Monk again, and I must say I've missed playing with this character a lot.



WKL with 880 can still possibly be BiS as long as it has a good +Lightning Skill damage especially with Dex, socket and LS.


----------



## JH24 (May 19, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> WKL with 880 can still possibly be BiS as long as it has a good +Lightning Skill damage especially with Dex, socket and LS.



The WKL has +6% to lightning damage and +17% to lightning skills. I haven't really compared it on AH as I put it on my Monk soon after. 

Also, I completely forgot that when gearing the Monk  you can focus on certain resistances and then use OWE. Now I only focused on AR in general but it ended up a bit too low. (470) I may need to change one of the items.


Thanks to the change in monster density, it's a lot easier now to keep Cyclone up inbetween mobs. Lots of fun. On MP1/MP2 I noticed I can clear area's quite a bit faster in comparison with my DH.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2013)

17% is unfortunately on the low end. Range is 15-25%.

My EHP is very high so after the item patch, I'm going to move away from OWE.


----------



## JH24 (May 19, 2013)

^

I see. Thanks for clarifying. Well, in the end it's probably not that great, but being one of the few useful items that dropped since I started this game I'm already kind of attached to it.


What's your current AR? On which MP do you usually play now?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2013)

62,280.12 Damage per Second

715,559.27 Effective Hit Points 

This is with my MF gear on. Without it my DPS is 70k something and EHP is around the same.

My DPS is quite pitiful but with the stats I'm looking for things are too expensive. My goal is to get as fast and APS as possible.

I play MP2 in public games and MP3 in private, although I can handle MP5 too.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 19, 2013)

Rios said:


> you can make a fortune on the AH with just 1 mil to start out



Well you really weren't joking haha. This weekend I have made about 100m~ from just pure flipping alone and still have more auctions that haven't been sold. Kicker is I literally only started with less than a million. I've only had my hands on TR/IK chest pieces market, but now that I've gained a little more gold, I could probably branch out to the other markets and catch bigger fish.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2013)

yup its that easy

only if the real world was so full of fools like the D3 AH is


----------



## JH24 (May 21, 2013)

The Experience bonus for the D3 anniversary certainly helped a lot. My Monk went from Paragon level 23 to 31 over a few days, maybe I could reach 32 tonight

.





Black Wraith said:


> 62,280.12 Damage per Second
> 
> 715,559.27 Effective Hit Points
> 
> ...




Sorry, I missed your reply earlier. Wow, your EHP is awesome. Your Monk can really take a lot of damage. 

My EHP is only around 490k. (523 AR and 49k health)  I still have a long way to go. My DPS is higher, but I neglected my defenses too much in comparison with my DPS)  I'm trying to take out enemies as fast as possible before I inevitably take too much damage.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)




----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 22, 2013)

JH24 said:


> My EHP is only around 490k. (523 AR and 49k health)  I still have a long way to go. My DPS is higher, but I neglected my defenses too much in comparison with my DPS)  I'm trying to take out enemies as fast as possible before I inevitably take too much damage.



I'm in the same boat as you, my EHP is pretty low too. Only have 420k (332 AR and 49k HP). But hey, I'm the best defense is a good offense kind of player. 224k DPS(350k w/ WotB/BR) plus 5.7% LS is enough for me to stay comfortable in mp10.


----------



## JH24 (May 22, 2013)

^

350k buffed Barb? Awesome. Good to hear you can play comfortably on MP10.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2013)

Been playing a lot of random multiplayer games.

I've realised that even after so long many players are just plain retarded.


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2013)

I like that statistics image but I can't imagine that the number of active players per day is correct


----------



## Bioness (May 23, 2013)

So awesome


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 23, 2013)

First drop in a good while that almost had my jaw drop, too bad no vit or I'd be a billionaire. What a tease.


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2013)

If that had vit instead of Cold Resistance, oh boy


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2013)

If it was Dex instead of Int, a Monk would love it.

Man, that's so unlucky. Hope you get something decent for it.


----------



## JH24 (May 25, 2013)

@ StrawHatCrew 

I hope you'll get something good from it as well.

===

I've been trying out MP10 a bit lately. Killing speed of Elites isn't great but it went better than I first thought. If I could just increase the DPS a little more...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMar2d_stCE&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (May 28, 2013)

I haven't been on this thread for a very long time, heh. I still play diablo 3 surprisingly. Got my barb to plvl 84 and then called it quits, barb is so f'ing boring. Tried out the wizard, but they're nerfing that bad boy so now I am playing witch doctor who can comfortably do mp8.

Sucks that my luck is terrible, right now I am barely hanging on at 50m gold. Highest amount of gold I've held is 158m, which is terrible. This game is losing it's appeal for me but for right now the witch doctor is fun. The Cloud of Bats buff is pretty op. Once I get gold for a good life steal skorn, I'll be all set for mp10

Only thing to work on is paragon leveling >>


----------



## JH24 (May 28, 2013)

^

Sorry to hear regarding the Barb, I dusted off my Barb a short while ago but I just couldn't get into it anymore ever since I've been playing Monk again.

Good to hear you're having fun with your Witch Doctor at MP8. Hopefully you'll be able to make the jump to MP9/10 soon.

===

My adventures at MP10 as in the video above were shortlived. A group of Rare (yellow) Berserkers at MP10 with Jailer/Molten/Arcane teached me a lesson in humility. I've now settled at MP7/8.

If I can upgrade my DPS one more time I'll probably move up to MP8/9. But any higher will be out of reach without improving my defense.


----------



## luminaeus (May 28, 2013)

Just found that, looked at the AH and there's only 7 others like it, and the lowest one is 300m buyout. About to make some serious cash with this hopefully =D

Oh JH can you link your profile? I want to see how far your monk has gone after all this time


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Is that all resist really such a huge factor?

I bought this one for less than a tenth of that price


----------



## luminaeus (May 28, 2013)

Yeah I didn't think it was worth ~250m, but the resists are good for cm wizards. I think you're a wizard, too. The fact that mine isn't trifecta made me think it was only worth like 30m, but hey I'll take what I can get.


----------



## James Bond (May 28, 2013)

I dinged level 60 today on my barbarian, accepting all donations for gear so I can play through inferno *holds out hand*


----------



## JH24 (May 28, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Just found that, looked at the AH and there's only 7 others like it, and the lowest one is 300m buyout. About to make some serious cash with this hopefully =D
> 
> Oh JH can you link your profile? I want to see how far your monk has gone after all this time



I hope you'll get a good price for that. Sometimes the smallest differences in stats can mean huge differences in price and value.

Could you post your Witch Doctor as well? I'm curious to see how far your WD has gone as well.

===



Defensive stats: 53k health, 5.2k amor and 529 AR. DPS includes Scoundrel CC buff but no other buffs.


I've only reached this point due to some luck just over a week ago. Got an item which sold for a few hundred millions. (Natalya's Boots and something else) I sold almost all my equipment from my other two chars and had some euro's left on RMAH from a sale weeks ago but which I never used. Because of the changed gold prices I could buy more gold then before.

I went overboard with those Marquise gems, but eventually you reach a point where you want to squeeze out every bit of DPS you can. I still had a bunch of Emeralds from my DH and a few in reserve.


My Monk can only hold out on MP10 in levels with less dangerous Elites. (Like for example Festering Woods and Weeping Hollow) If I encounter Elite Berserkers or Horned Goliaths its usually game over. They're manageable at MP8 (sometimes 9 depending on affixes) but MP10 is quite a big gap. I've only been farming in Act 1 since I upgraded, I need to try out Act 2 and 3 sometime as well.


----------



## luminaeus (May 28, 2013)

That is actually really good, wow.



^is my wd. My EHP looks terrible, I know, but I have my Inna's pants on that. On higher MP I wear some Blackthorne's Jousting Mail that skyrockets my ehp and health, and resists.


----------



## Rios (May 28, 2013)

you need about 5 times this number


----------



## luminaeus (May 28, 2013)

I know it's really bad :/

If those taskers sell I need to remake my wd.


----------



## insane111 (May 28, 2013)

Fuck I knew I should've been botting this game . My friend has made over $3000 from *one* bot.


----------



## luminaeus (May 28, 2013)

One of my friends botted and got banned just before he hit plvl 100, lol.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Well no pity for that friend then. I know grinding can be boring but at least be fucking honest about what you do in a game.


----------



## JH24 (May 28, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> That is actually really good, wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ^is my wd. My EHP looks terrible, I know, but I have my Inna's pants on that. On higher MP I wear some Blackthorne's Jousting Mail that skyrockets my ehp and health, and resists.




Nice, thanks for posting. One thing I've learned is that the amount of EHP also depends on your playstyle. The most important thing is that you feel comfortable playing at the MP level you want.

I've seen Monks with only 300-350k EHP still being succesfull. One of the "latest" builds seems to involve heavy use of the skill with the large "Bell". I'm around 540 EHP and I feel that (at least for me) it's not yet enough.

Just finished a run on Fields of Misery and Halls of Agony. I was able to get through both at MP10, but it really is dependent on the Elites you face. Encountered one Rare (yellow) Goliath and two Elite (blue) Berserkers, none of them had Jailer/Vortex which made them more manageable, provided you kite a lot. Even the regular Berserkers one-shot you if you don't pay attention. (Often mixed in with larger white mobs) 

=== 

I really hope those Taskers sell for you. Keep us updated if you wish. Are you on the European server?


----------



## luminaeus (May 28, 2013)

No, I'm on Americas.

Tried mp10. All I can say is chargers hurt. I have to remind myself that I'm not a CM wiz, mp9-10 is actually really challenging. needlifestealskornsadface

You're a very detailed poster JH, glad to have someone like you around.


----------



## JH24 (May 28, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> No, I'm on Americas.
> 
> Tried mp10. All I can say is chargers hurt. I have to remind myself that I'm not a CM wiz, mp9-10 is actually really challenging. needlifestealskornsadface
> 
> You're a very detailed poster JH, glad to have someone like you around.




Thanks a lot. I appreciate it. But I have to add that I often have  a tendency to write/talk too much.  

Yeah, the difficulty after MP8 goes up quickly. Monster damage/health at MP8 is 208%/1755%, but increases to 228%/2457% on MP9 and 250%/3439% at MP10, which is pretty crazy. (I remember when MP was first introduced monster damage was even set at 371% for MP10 before they changed it)


I'm mainly playing at MP10 because I just want test things out and play around a bit. But personally I think MP8 would be one of the best levels to play on. You're in a very good position if you can play on there. (340% experience/71% chance on bonus item/+200% MF and GF)


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2013)

Leaving behind her four fallen comrades  has finally achieved lvl60 in HC.


----------



## JH24 (May 29, 2013)

^

Nice, man. Congratulations. 


I would love to try a HC character as well one day. I don't really trust my internet connection though. (or my computer for that matter, settling into a habit locking up every few days)  A Witch Doctor is the only character I haven't really played with so far.


----------



## luminaeus (May 29, 2013)

Taskers sold, switched to my barb, pretty sad that I can faceroll mp9 and farm mp10 with alittle over 200m invested of gear.

I feel rich, now I might just flip the AH for the rest of the day.


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2013)

Bought some gear for my newly dinged 60 Barb to play through Inferno, didn't spend more 150,000 on a single item.


----------



## luminaeus (May 29, 2013)

That's not a horrible starter set, considering your budget. Try to get an emerald a higher tier than flawless square and put in in your skorn. Also, look for an amulet with crit chance, and is possible, crit chance+crit damage or attack speed.

Your build. You don't have enough crit chance to run standard ww, as I said look for some on amulet and rings. Your skills should look like: 

Left click - Bash (Instigation)
Right Click - Whirlwind (Hurricane)
Rest of slots: 
Sprint (Run Like The Wind)
Battle Rage (Into the Fray)
Wrath of the Berserker (Thrive on Chaos)
the last slot you can use overpower-killing spree, or war cry-impunity, or revenge, whatever you  deem fits

good luck with your barb!

edit: oh, use weapon master+ruthless+bloodthirst passives! and never go below 40k health.


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2013)

God CM wizard hurts my fingers, I've never button mashed so much in any game.

Is it still the only build that can do mp10?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 29, 2013)

Hit 90 moments ago, so close to the end. At 100 I'm probably gonna torture myself and level up one of my alts, just don't know which one.

1. DH - Was my first character at launch. I hear DH are super weak atm, but that is where the fun comes in. From being super OP barb to kite and fight DH sounds fun and a change of pace will do good for the game. (jk shadow power face tank?)
2. Monk - My first reroll from DH and somehow has the most hours played still lol.  Pretty much a neutral choice if I pick it. Leaning towards a range class kind of, but JH24 sure as hell making Monks look really fun right about now.
3. Wiz - Leveled to 60, then never touched again haha. But that might change. Never played an INT class so again, a change of pace. Also they are OP as hell too so if I wanna stay OP, wiz I go. Plus I have a female wiz and she is played by Azula's VA from TLA, which is always a plus.

Still, I got a long way to go to get to 100. My grind from 85-90 took about a week for me, and the grind to 90-100 just looks even worse. Many props to the people who did this pre density buff.


----------



## luminaeus (May 29, 2013)

insane111 said:


> God CM wizard hurts my fingers, I've never button mashed so much in any game.
> 
> Is it still the only build that can do mp10?



As of right now, yup. There is some unnamed build that may work wonders, but SNS is surperior in every way. However they are probably about to nerf CM and introduce some other build someone will make.




Oh and gratz on 90 Straw!


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2013)

I dug out my macro keyboard and made one that mashes frost nova/blast for me. My fingers are pleased.


----------



## luminaeus (May 29, 2013)

Is that allowed? D:


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Is that allowed? D:



I think it's "technically" against the rules to bind 2 actions to one key, but they don't enforce it at all. Blizzard even sells a mouse and keyboard with macro functionality.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2013)

The jump for weapons from ilvl59 to ilvl60 is bloody insane.

a ilvl59 300DPS item would cost in around 300k gold but even a decent socketed, LS, 800DPS ivl60 item can be bought for 50k.  

There just shouldn't be such a big difference and this pretty crazy jump and shows just how messed up the itemisation is.



JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> Nice, man. Congratulations.
> 
> ...



I usually have a pretty solid connection with my ping being around 40ms most of the time. 

When I'm playing HC if my ping goes near 100ms I pause or if I can I TP the shit back to town.



StrawHatCrew said:


> Hit 90 moments ago, so close to the end. At 100 I'm probably gonna torture myself and level up one of my alts, just don't know which one.
> 
> 1. DH - Was my first character at launch. I hear DH are super weak atm, but that is where the fun comes in. From being super OP barb to kite and fight DH sounds fun and a change of pace will do good for the game. (jk shadow power face tank?)
> 2. Monk - My first reroll from DH and somehow has the most hours played still lol.  Pretty much a neutral choice if I pick it. Leaning towards a range class kind of, but JH24 sure as hell making Monks look really fun right about now.
> ...



I've played all to 60 and trust me the Monk is easily the most fun to play as.


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> That's not a horrible starter set, considering your budget. Try to get an emerald a higher tier than flawless square and put in in your skorn. Also, look for an amulet with crit chance, and is possible, crit chance+crit damage or attack speed.
> 
> Your build. You don't have enough crit chance to run standard ww, as I said look for some on amulet and rings. Your skills should look like:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice, at the moment I am just working my way through Inferno to get all acts unlocked for later experiments with Monster power levels.


----------



## luminaeus (May 29, 2013)

No problem


----------



## Rios (May 30, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Many props to the people who did this pre density buff.



hell yea


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 30, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I think it's "technically" against the rules to bind 2 actions to one key, but they don't enforce it at all. Blizzard even sells a mouse and keyboard with macro functionality.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBKHXI779lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2013)

Today we say farewell to Mana who has slain her last demon at the age of lvl60(2) thanks to my lack of concentration.

Time for the second gen of HC chars to come and avenge their predecessors.


----------



## luminaeus (May 30, 2013)

damn that sucks.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2013)

Shit happens.

I still love playing HC though, much more enjoyable then SC.


----------



## JH24 (May 30, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Today we say farewell to Mana who has slain her last demon at the age of lvl60(2) thanks to my lack of concentration.
> 
> Time for the second gen of HC chars to come and avenge their predecessors.



Sorry to hear that. But I'm glad to hear you really enjoy HC. Good Luck with your next HC character.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2013)

Found this on Reddit:


----------



## insane111 (May 31, 2013)

So CM Wiz and WOTB Barbs are getting nerfed finally. Saw that coming from 8 months away, It's funny that they took that long to do it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2013)

If anyone here's on HC and still need to buy a Spirit Stone from a Vendor come join my game. I've got it.

Don't know how long I'll be on.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Found this on Reddit:



I quite agree. Never saw Zoltun as a bad guy, they pushed it too hard with the whole evil laughter thing.


----------



## Rios (Jun 1, 2013)

We care about Diablo lore now


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess a story kind of loses its impact when you play through its parts hundreds or thousands of times


----------



## insane111 (Jun 1, 2013)

At least now they're *considering* making a no-quest all acts mode similar to D2. A while back they flat out denied the suggestion. 

 It seems like they're actually listening to people now that Jay Wilson is gone.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

They're also considering a D2 style ladder ranking. Though I'm not sure if that'd work in D3.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2013)

Would be cool if they resurrected Zoltan Kulle in the expansion. The Nephalem realizes he was an idiot and attempts to bring him back, etc. 

Zoltan Kulle and the PC kill Adria together.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

Diablo was merged with the soul of every major or lesser evil, and then beaten to a pulp. I think this story has effectively run out of villains now. Adria is a joke in comparison to all the demons from hell.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Though I'm not sure if that'd work in D3.



How come? Ladders should work in pretty much any game with a leveling process.

I think most people didn't even care about the ladder itself, they just liked the economy resets.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2013)

As far as I know, there's Lilith, Adria, and some other rogue demons that are quite powerful.

Well, they could always use Tiamat somehow. But then that be ridiculous. Come to think of it, I don't think they ever showed Mephisto or Baal's true forms, so they could run with that. Still kinda lame, but hey.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 2, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> As far as I know, there's Lilith, Adria, and some other rogue demons that are quite powerful.
> 
> Well, they could always use Tiamat somehow. But then that be ridiculous. Come to think of it, I don't think they ever showed Mephisto or Baal's true forms, so they could run with that. Still kinda lame, but hey.




Yeah, there are still good choices they can make to go with for the expansion. Maybe Adria even has a backup plan in the event Diablo would still be defeated.

I would love to see Mephisto and/or Bhaal again, together with Diablo they were the best of the demon lords, Azmodan and Belial just can't compare IMO.

Or maybe as was said in the post above Lilith returning (maybe Inarius too), maybe a corrupted Imperius turns evil or maybe a (corrupted) Malthael will return as well.


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2013)

Decided to play again and what do I get? Inability to give me the item I bought AGAIN. Hate how incompetent they are when it comes to fixes.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2013)

How come all my legendary drops are legendary flops


----------



## JH24 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rios said:


> Decided to play again and what do I get? Inability to give me the item I bought AGAIN. Hate how incompetent they are when it comes to fixes.



Yeah, actually seems to be getting worse lately. Although so far I got the item within a few hours afterwards.



Zaru said:


> How come all my legendary drops are legendary flops




Same. Even with MF above 500, most of the drops are useless. Rares and Legendaries drop more often but it's usually just more bad gear.

If/When they ever going to do the itemization fix, they really need to buff the legendaries as well, and preferaby adding useful unique/class dependent affixes to really set them apart and make every one of them desirable/valuable in their own way. 

When a legendary drops now you can be almost 99% sure it's a brimstone.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd rather find one amazing item in 10 hours of playtime than 500 shitty items in the same time.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'd rather find one amazing item in 10 hours of playtime than 500 shitty items in the same time.




Fully agree. Legendary items (and high level rares as well) should make you feel excited when one of them drops. It should give a sense of accomplishment and pride you have one in your collection, a kind of item other people would think: (That's so cool, I want one as well)

Now it's more like: Another legendary, another brimstone...


 Such a good example of a disappointing legendary.

One of the posters gave this as an alternative:



> 839.7–1138.0 Damage Per Second(556–699)–(832–1165)
> Damage1.21–1.22 Attacks per Second+(66–316)–(154–727)
> 
> Poison Damage Adds 6-7% to Poison Damage
> ...



You could for example add a poison cloud ability. 5-25% chance to infect enemies with a disease for 3-6 seconds. The resulting poison cloud either decreases the damage of all monsters affected within the cloud with (5-20%) or increases all damage taken with (5-20%) Effect and duration is halved for Poison/Plagued based enemies.

The intelligence stats could also be replaced with for example LS or LOH.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Considering that every, and I mean EVERY inferno player can instantly tell that a weapon below 800-1000 dps is probably bound to be utter shit regardless of what other stats it has, and yet these things are in the game as ilvl63 and legendary drops.... I really wonder what the item designers at Blizzard were smoking.


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]j8Em5kbmRXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2013)

It should be fucking illegal to have an ilvl60 weapon below 800DPS.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2013)

They shouldn't be so secretive about stuff that can greatly improve the game.
A regularly running experimental server would do wonders. Like the Team Fortress 2 "Beta" Servers, they could drastically alter items and stats there and see how it turns out (because you get much more testing time and player input than while doing it entirely internally) without influencing the main game or even PTR until changes are ready to be rolled out.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 2, 2013)

Since Titan got reset and many devs went back to the Diablo 3, could Jay Wilson have possibly made it back to D3?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Since Titan got reset and many devs went back to the Diablo 3, could Jay Wilson have possibly made it back to D3?



If the game goes back into reverse then we'll find out.

Hopefully they don't let him anywhere near the code of the game or the brainstorming sessions. His input will be like the plague.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2013)

Just hit plvl70.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 3, 2013)

Just hit plvl 93 earlier.

You know how they are making most low level items into level 63 items in the next item patch? I don't know if some will work as intended, as  might be OP or a zero dog .

A trifecta belt.. we may get the new witching hour.


----------



## Rios (Jun 3, 2013)

Retarded change IMO. The game is already a cakewalk, what improving bullshit items will achieve?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2013)

How many players do you think can comfortably farm MP10, Rios? 
Hint: Not a whole lot


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios said:


> Retarded change IMO. The game is already a cakewalk, what improving bullshit items will achieve?



The mindset of the 1%ers:amazed


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2013)

"I'm already a billionaire, why should poor people get tax breaks?"


----------



## JH24 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tried out Wave of Light (3 sec. stun on mobs with critical hit) and Mantra of Healing (20% All resist bonus) this morning on my Monk, replacing Overawe and Blinding Flash. I was worried I would notice the loss of Overawe, and although killing Elites is slightly slower, using WoL makes fighting against them much more manageable and fun. If you have some luck you can keep them stunned for the majority of the fight.

It's also pretty satisfying throwing a Bell right in the middle of a huge white mob.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2013)

Btw, one of the legendaries you gave me sold for 50 mil. 
Now I wonder if I can reasonably upgrade anything with that amount.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 4, 2013)

Flipping items is so retartedly easy I don't see the point in farming anymore unless I really want plvl 100 :x


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2013)

Farming = Playing the game
It's literally the only reason to play Diablo past Act 4 Normal

What do you do when you make money and upgrade gear through flipping? You stop playing the game much earlier.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 4, 2013)

Personally, I found no reason to keep playing after having beaten Inferno. While I may have bought a few things off the AH in order to do so (I figured that's what all that gold was supposed to pay for), once you find a comfortable build and stack a few NV buffs, you can safely rely on your own crummy base MF.

Certainly didn't feel that way on Hell in Diablo II.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally got the hang of flipping items. Making 20-100M profit on each of the items I flip feels great. I can only imagine what it feels like for those who are more experienced at it, who flip 100M-500M, or EVEN MORE per item. 

Also, I am so much closer to plvl 100 now; PLVL 83!!


----------



## Rios (Jun 4, 2013)

The only downside to flipping is that Europeans are actually smarter than Americans, which means less money for us :/


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 4, 2013)

clicked the bid on the exact second it expired :G


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2013)

Boots are probably my next sensible upgrade, but I can't bring myself to get rid of Fire Walkers for some reason. It just feels too good to walk through all obstacles without stopping.


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2013)

grabbed this for 100k at the AH


Almost max life regen + armor + strong base stats all around. Problem is I have no idea how much its worth >.>


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2013)

Just did a little check. There are armors with only 20 more armor on the AH and only 4 more life regen. Taking the other stats into account(only 15 less intel and vita from the max, could have been 70 less) this armor is an absolute monster.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2013)

That's one sweet piece of armour. Would have been insane on HC.

What would it do to your EHP?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

Who the hell sells stuff like that for 100k


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2013)

Apparently not that good, only around 50 mil

My EHP takes a big hit because my current armor has 290 vit/90 dex


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2013)

Idk if I should get the upcoming PS3 port...why is this game so shitty compared to D2 (never played D2 though)?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

D2 played with people's minds in a different manner.

The gameplay is more fun in d3 imo (except running around teleporting and frost orbing everything, that's something I miss in d3), but the long term reward psychology (directly tied to the item economy and lack of personalization) is flawed.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I'll certainly enjoy it. I am currently playing D1 and it feels rather sluggish when I see gameplay from D2 & 3 (and the inventory of D1 is too damn small ).


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

D1 had awful walking speed.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm stuck at level 10 as warrior class 

EDIT: is this DRM bullshit still going or have they taken it down?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2013)

Never knew what Diablo or Blizzard was when my dad brought me a bunch of what he thought where games as a gift but in fact demos. Tried all of them and got hooked on the D2 demo. As I was still a kid and didn't really have the ?20 to but D2 and LoD (both were out by the time I played the demo) I had to save up. In the mean time I played the shit out of the first two quests of the game up to Blood Raven.

Once I did get the games I never played online but loved playing the game solo and talking to friends about the game. I got a few people interested in D2 too by giving them the demo.

In the gameplay aspects this game is above D2 but in the area that probably matters the most in an ARPG the game is sorely lacking, the items. A lot of people argue that D2 was shit until LoD came out but that's stupid because the game's lost all the improvements of LoD instead of building on them.

I tried playing D1 after playing D2. It was torturous. I just couldn't do it, way too slow.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

So I'm thinking about a personal wishlist of changes they could/should make to D3:

- Endless dungeon. Some kind of randomly generated dungeon where you can save progress or start anew at any time with a logarithmic difficulty curve according to the room depth you reached. Maybe add some risk/reward options.

- As a variant or alternative to the previous suggestion, an "endless horde" mode where players (preferredly coop) can fight endless, increasingly numerous and difficult hordes of enemy waves in specially made areas.

- A game mode as distinct as Hardcore (but without permadeath) where dropped items are notably better but you can't sell or buy on the AH. Alternatively, a tier of items that drops higher stats (iLvl 64?) but is account-bound like marquise gems.

- Ability to add features/reroll stats on dropped items as long as you have the resources (which should not be mass-purchaseable on the AH either - anyone should get reasonable amounts. Maybe even limit it by time)

I saw that I'm not alone in some of these demands. I don't really see any downsides to them.


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> - A game mode as distinct as Hardcore (but without permadeath) where dropped items are notably better but you can't sell or buy on the AH. Alternatively, a tier of items that drops higher stats (iLvl 64?) but is account-bound like marquise gems.



You are one of those people now?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

There is a lot more fun in finding items that you can use yourself than in finding items that make you think "oh boy, I can sell those for a high price to some idiot and buy upgrades!"


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol, someone left a radiant star amethyst in an Inna's spirit stone that was put up for only 6mill, with 1day12hr left. Bet they were so pissed when I sniped it. and best part is I managed to flip it for even more gold w/o the gem.

now have 183mill. this is awesome.


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> There is a lot more fun in finding items that you can use yourself than in finding items that make you think "oh boy, I can sell those for a high price to some idiot and buy upgrades!"



But what if that item is not for your class? You have to trade it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

"Your class" ?
Everyone can play all classes and all builds.


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2013)

But in such a game mode the loot will dictate what class you are going to play. Especially when it comes to very specific builds it'll be next to impossible to find the gear needed for them.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So I'm thinking about a personal wishlist of changes they could/should make to D3:
> 
> - Endless dungeon. Some kind of randomly generated dungeon where you can save progress or start anew at any time with a logarithmic difficulty curve according to the room depth you reached. Maybe add some risk/reward options.
> 
> ...



I like all these changes, they would add a new dimension to the game and do wonders for its future. Option 1 and 2 are desperately needed for this game. 

Although I can see option 3 not really being viable as Blizzard probably doesn't want players to move away from the AH too much.

Option 4 would also be a great addition and one that I miss as well. Giving the player a chance (even a small one) to turn a good item into a great one would be a fun addition. I think PoE does this, why not D3?



Rios said:


> But what if that item is not for your class? You have to trade it.




In that case the game could, depending on the class, lean towards a preference for dropping loot for that specific class. If it's a coop game, the game should still be able to drop loot more aligned with the player's classes. The players could also trade loot with each other that dropped during that one game.

Not sure if it's hard to implement. The game will take regular snapshots of your gear and character, and will base future drops on those stats. Making sure there's always a sense of improvement and progression, with very rare drops at times  giving some very good stats and/or legendaries.



Rios said:


> But in such a game mode the loot will dictate what class you are going to play. Especially when it comes to very specific builds it'll be next to impossible to find the gear needed for them.




True, but it would come with the territory for that specific gamemode. If you really want to play that build, you would have to work/farm or trade with friends for it IMHO.

A possibility is that the items which aren't for your class and didn't drop in the same game can still be traded with others, but only if a set of requirements are being met. Like being friends for some time and having played a minimum amount of hours and games with each other. With no AH trading gold is not necessary or even allowed, and will only be based on items/gear as currency.


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2013)

Barter is never a good idea. Even in D2, where items were not so widely inconsistent, players traded in forum gold and runes. 

People will look for something, to help them value items. Gold will be that thing, there is just nothing else.

Which means people would want more gold, gold bots will march right in and will start offering delicious deals.

And there we go, if you want to trade with a "friend" just add this person the way you'd do on Steam. In a several months it will explode and explode badly. Higher drop rates means items will oversaturate the market, the worst thing will be without the trusty AH it will be way harder to get what you want.

The end


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2013)

> reducing the amount of loot that drops



boohoo retards

I've been saying for months how doubling the drop rate of legendaries was the worst possible change.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 6, 2013)

Apparently in the console version, the drop rates and quality of loot is wayyy higher because there's no AH. One of my tester friends said he went from 17k to over 100k dps in only a couple hours of playing solo. 

Maybe the drops are just super buffed for testing purposes, that seems a little overkill...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2013)

I honestly hope to God that the console version of the game fails hard.

D3 sold records amounts because of the fame of D2. D3 console version had the infamy of D3 PC, this alone should make a big dent in the sales.

I'm not really a PC gamer let alone some kind of elitist. I play most of my games on my Xbox and some on my PS3 but hardly on my PC. However this game has been so fucked up because of the focus on console, AH's and DRM that the Diablo 3 name doesn't need any more sales until they fix up the game on the PC.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 6, 2013)

Wait, is this always online/DRM bullshit still in the game?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

Of course it is.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know if I'd like an offline mode. I play d3 because I'm very competitive with my friends, an offline mode would only appeal to me if I find a mod that is awesome.



Yeaaahh!~ just crafted that bad boy, 9k dps upgrade over my previous terrible luck with amulets. Really helps my ehp too with the resists and melee reduction.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2013)

Or you know sell it and buy a yacht.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

"Account Bound"
"Sell"

Lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2013)

GTAV is releasing on the 17th.

Place your bets people.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 6, 2013)

How do you all organize your stash? I feel like mine is horrible, the first tab has all my gems, potions (back before 1.04 I collected a ton of them), crafting mats, and keys/hellfire rings. My second tab is where I put all my junk that I don't need/can't sell and don't want to brimstone it because it's worth more than that, and crap for alts. My third tab is completely empty atm, it wasn't awhile back but I don't see the need to keep brimstone-worthy legends, unlike some other people. I don't really know what to put there.

What 'bout y'all?


----------



## Rios (Jun 6, 2013)

I never upgraded my stash. Waste of money.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2013)

My Stash:




I would love one more tab.



Rios said:


> I never upgraded my stash. Waste of money.



I remember getting annoyed at looking at your screenshots, seeing tens of millions of gold but no stash upgrades.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 6, 2013)

Rios said:


> I never upgraded my stash. Waste of money.



o.O really? Even I need the extra space.. it doesn't really cost much at all anyway.

Hey Black Wraith, your vit number is 1337. Just sayin.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2013)

I go into a public game on MP5 and all three of the others are around 50k

Seriously, people should not be on MP5 with that amount of damage.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 7, 2013)

After consulting a guide, I upgraded most of my gear. Spent 90% of my gold, but hey, that's what its for, right? Still plenty of things to sell and I can still flip items anyway, pretty happy with my switch.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I go into a public game on MP5 and all three of the others are around 50k
> 
> Seriously, people should not be on MP5 with that amount of damage.



A whole lot of people seem to play way above their optimal MP level. I think they don't now what "efficiency" means.

Efficiency is playing at a MP where you can kill things so fast that movement speed is your main limiter.

Sure, I could beat MP6 right now, but why would I do that when I can just play MP5 and make things die the instant I point my mouse in their general direction?


----------



## Rios (Jun 7, 2013)

Reason why I dont ever have to leave that cave. Everything else is random, random means useless walks, useless walks mean wasted time.

Thats why I dont really care about randomized end game content.


----------



## Rios (Jun 8, 2013)

So here is my game plan - I will flip till I make 2 bil gold, then I will buy an insane weapon from the AH. I dont need anymore EHP so this seems to be the best course of action.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 8, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I go into a public game on MP5 and all three of the others are around 50k
> 
> Seriously, people should not be on MP5 with that amount of damage.




I have to say Public Games aren't really fun anymore for me. Aside from what you said about people joining with low DPS, I also had several rude people (think they are good and others noob, even if they keep dying), players who do nothing or go off somewhere on their own. 

Lately Public Games are more a source of frustration than fun for me personally. Not sure if that was always the case with me or if my preferences have just changed.


For leveling up Public Games are pretty handy though. Adds some variety with many people playing as fast as they can to reach Level 60 and DPS doesn't matter as much yet.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow Black Wraith.. how much crit damage you got?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 8, 2013)

Most of my damage is thanks to JH24:


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 10, 2013)

just achieved that a few min ago, barely managed to screenshot it. What's y'alls highest massacre? I understand that it is probably much harder if you're not a barb, but still. New thing to discuss 

What I did is chain together most of the fields and the decaying crypt. Wonder if someone can chain together fields+weeping hollow, since they are technically connected with the cemetery of forsaken.

Edit: 

Finally ! Only took me... 8 months since 1.04? Lol


----------



## Rios (Jun 10, 2013)

Lacuni Prowess seems like the best item to flip. Very common but hard to get a powerful one. Since the inclusion of crafted bracers people seem to sell even the best ones(main stat + crit chance + all resistance) for petty gold.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Finally ! Only took me... 8 months since 1.04? Lol



Elapsed time doesn't really matter, game time does


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> just achieved that a few min ago, barely managed to screenshot it. What's y'alls highest massacre? I understand that it is probably much harder if you're not a barb, but still. New thing to discuss
> 
> What I did is chain together most of the fields and the decaying crypt. Wonder if someone can chain together fields+weeping hollow, since they are technically connected with the cemetery of forsaken.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Second Plvl100 on NF.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rios said:


> Lacuni Prowess seems like the best item to flip. Very common but hard to get a powerful one. Since the inclusion of crafted bracers people seem to sell even the best ones(main stat + crit chance + all resistance) for petty gold.



When I logged in to try the recent patch(es), I gained 23k damage from crafted shoulders/bracers within 2 hours 

I imagine the shoulder market is even worse. Do Vile Wards even sell any more?


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Awesome. Second Plvl100 on NF.



Me and Rios are the only ones? D:

I seem to have a lot of luck flipping nat boots with 80-90 vit, and echoing furies with vit, socket, and 690+ avg dmg. I do most of my flipping via bidding, though.


----------



## Rios (Jun 10, 2013)

Bidding is way too dangerous unless you are going to actually use the item. I prefer to just snipe them off.

Vile wards still sell and for a lot too(the good ones). I'd rather buy one than test my luck at crafting.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 10, 2013)

Not really, you can end up bidding on 10-12 items of the same kind at once, win most, lose some, and flip them on the weekends when the prices are higher for magicfind/goldfind rings. Also there are plenty of items with low bidding prices with a very short time left on the bid, and once you calculate the exact second it wares off, you can easily snipe a final bid with 2 seconds to spare, and flip it for a large profit depending on the item. Bidding for it is good if you are focusing on one item, I've made over 100m in profits due to bid flipping.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rios said:


> Vile wards still sell and for a lot too(the good ones). I'd rather buy one than test my luck at crafting.



It didn't feel like I was gambling much when I made shoulders, it's definitely the easiest slot to get something good on. Bracers being 2nd easiest.

The other pieces seemed like a total gamble / waste of money though, especially amulets.


edit: Oh I wish I found this article beforehand, it would've warned me away from trying to make amulets and gloves


----------



## JH24 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> just achieved that a few min ago, barely managed to screenshot it. What's y'alls highest massacre? I understand that it is probably much harder if you're not a barb, but still. New thing to discuss
> 
> What I did is chain together most of the fields and the decaying crypt. Wonder if someone can chain together fields+weeping hollow, since they are technically connected with the cemetery of forsaken.
> 
> ...




Congratulations! That's a great achievement.


----------



## Rios (Jun 10, 2013)

and I've made over 500 million due to sniping, it doesnt even take much time


----------



## Rios (Jun 10, 2013)

insane111 said:


> It didn't feel like I was gambling much when I made shoulders, it's definitely the easiest slot to get something good on. Bracers being 2nd easiest.
> 
> The other pieces seemed like a total gamble / waste of money though, especially amulets.
> 
> ...



lol trillion gold amulet, its pretty bad


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 10, 2013)

I've only been flipping for a week, I got to it really late >_>


----------



## JH24 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been playing a bit with my second char. (Witch Doctor MP5) It's a lot of fun to use but the difference with the Monk is like night and day. Even though I leveled him to Inferno I still don't have a good feeling of the skills, making for some clumsy playstyle on my part as I mix up the skills. 


Playing around with different skills to see what would suit my playstyle but I haven't been able to settle in anything yet. 

I made a short video when testing out Zombie Bears, I'm in a bit of a doubt if I should improve mana regeneration more.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbdd3tjjxmc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

*Diablo 3' coming to Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in September*



> The acclaimed, controversial and insanely addictive hack-and-slash action role-playing game "Diablo 3" is coming to the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 consoles Sept. 3, Blizzard announced Thursday.
> 
> Previously, the company had only confirmed plans to port its PC gaming classic ? first released in May 2012 ? to Sony's current and upcoming next-generation consoles. The PlayStation 4 version of the game doesn't have a yet a release date of its own yet, and Blizzard wouldn't comment on any plans to also bring the demon-slaying action to Microsoft's next-generation console.
> 
> ...



[source]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh boy


----------



## Rios (Jun 10, 2013)

Now hardcore could actually be playable without the constant fear of unplugging.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

PS getting other in game exclusive items too.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 11, 2013)

JH24 said:


> I've been playing a bit with my second char. (Witch Doctor MP5) It's a lot of fun to use but the difference with the Monk is like night and day. Even though I leveled him to Inferno I still don't have a good feeling of the skills, making for some clumsy playstyle on my part as I mix up the skills.
> 
> 
> Playing around with different skills to see what would suit my playstyle but I haven't been able to settle in anything yet.
> ...



Have you tried Cloud of Bats? I know it works well in high mps with life steal, however not so sure about lower mps. Give it a shot if you haven't!


Really? Offline mode only on the console >_> thanks blizz


----------



## JH24 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Have you tried Cloud of Bats? I know it works well in high mps with life steal, however not so sure about lower mps. Give it a shot if you haven't!
> 
> 
> Really? Offline mode only on the console >_> thanks blizz



Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it. I have tried Cloud of Bats but for some reason I just couldn't get into it. Dire Bats didn't always seemed to connect with smaller monsters, and you need a stream of monsters to prevent restarting the skill again and pay the initial mana cost. It's a great skill though.

I also tried the rune with the swirling bats but I couldn't get used to the short range.


I'm warming up to Zombie Bears though. It works great on mobs as gruesome feast/grave injustice keeps charging up my mana and reducing cooldowns. I'm now using sacrifice zombie dogs with the mana return and/or Spirit Walk in case I still run out.

Against bosses it doesn't work well but in those cases I switch to a cheap mana skill to fill the gap.


Yeah, I remember I was quite unhappy after reading an interview about the advantages/changes the console version would have. It actually made me stop playing for quite some time.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 11, 2013)

I think I'm gonna take a break from this game, I burnt 30m on an alt monk but I don't see myself getting into it. I'll still get on for awhile in the next day or two to sell all the crap I bought to flip.

All in all, it's been fun. But now that I'm 100 there's nothing left to do other than make the journey again on some other class, and I'll be damned if I have the patience for that x_x

Flipping is the only thing left, but even if I make billions via flipping, what am I going to do, buy some items and never use them because there's no reason to farm?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how much base dps I'd need for effective mp6 archon farming? I can do mp5 right now


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 17, 2013)

Up to 200k dps unbuffed, Barb. Doing MP10 pretty much easily now. US server, anyone wanna do some runs with me?
BigDrizz#2360


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 17, 2013)

unbuffed as in without passives or with passives and no br?

Your barb is very close to mine, without passives I'm at 153k, with passives I'm at 213k, and with passives+br I'm at 255k. I might do some runs with you, but I can't keep you on my friends list because my dad stalks my account and calls me out on anything that he doesn't know about. It sucks >_>

edit: yeah I can't run with you. asdasdasdasf.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2013)

Your dad checks what you do on your battle.net account?


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 17, 2013)

YES it is ridiculous

I don't blame them for being protective, but they don't want me interacting with anyone online though. They don't know about this but idgaf.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Anyone have any idea how much base dps I'd need for effective mp6 archon farming? I can do mp5 right now



I can do it at 240k unbuffed/310k buffed without much trouble, but I don't know if it meets my definition of 'effective'. Effective to me is being able to effortlessly instagib everything, but it takes me 5-10 seconds to kill elites and sometimes I have to kite.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone want a Murlocket? xD

Took me longer to get than I thought

Edit: wonder if I could actually sell it, there are none on the AH with 200+ dex, not to mention vit hmmm


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2013)

D3 Developer Interview:




All are interesting but part 2 and 3 are the most important for us.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2013)

> The itemization revamp patch will not be arriving before 2014.


Does the entire D3 PC dev team consist of one part-time intern right now or how is that possible?

Also, lately it feels like the "less legendaries" thing has already been rolled out. As I'm approaching 400% MF, I get less and less legendaries, and those I do find are not just shit but "less than ilevel 62" shit.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 18, 2013)

I pretty much spent all my gold this week and gained 120k damage. Any ideas on what piece I should go for next? What would be the biggest upgrade for the least amount of gold?


----------



## Rios (Jun 18, 2013)

That Triumvirate is so OP when it comes to damage increase......


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Does the entire D3 PC dev team consist of one part-time intern right now or how is that possible?


The D3 team is too used to playing on a 10 year time frame and don't know how to deal with much shorter times. 



> Also, lately it feels like the "less legendaries" thing has already been rolled out. As I'm approaching 400% MF, I get less and less legendaries, and those I do find are not just shit but "less than ilevel 62" shit.


It's the opposite for me. I've been getting 2-3 legendaries every play through. Nearly all are still piles of crap though.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 18, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I pretty much spent all my gold this week and gained 120k damage. Any ideas on what piece I should go for next? What would be the biggest upgrade for the least amount of gold?



Hmm, your zuni chest can get quite a lot more vit for a small amount of gold. Or you could keep the same amount if vit and get more int on it, around 180. Zuni boots with more vit and 8% poison dmg would be cheap aswell. You might be able to find something better than your 'Savage Wheel' ring if you look around, with int. Also I think you can craft shoulders with resist. :3 Other than that, your gems can obviously be better. On regards to your build, use Living Lightning instead of Piercing Orb, see how it goes, you'll get Archon back up in no time, with Critical Mass. 

So recently I started using SwordnBoard on my barb.  Got a good deal on a stormshield and a sword, made a marquise ruby and smacked it in, seems to work out alright. The extra armor and resists really help. As of right now I'm trying to farm Leoric's Signets so I can level other characters faster, but it won't let me resume my game and the maintenance is about to start Dx


----------



## insane111 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Hmm, your zuni chest can get quite a lot more vit for a small amount of gold. Or you could keep the same amount if vit and get more int on it, around 180. Zuni boots with more vit and 8% poison dmg would be cheap aswell. You might be able to find something better than your 'Savage Wheel' ring if you look around, with int. Also I think you can craft shoulders with resist. :3 Other than that, your gems can obviously be better. On regards to your build, use Living Lightning instead of Piercing Orb, see how it goes, you'll get Archon back up in no time, with Critical Mass.



Thanks, I forgot I did get the chest/boots super cheap when I was low on gold. And I put on some resist shoulders since then, it wasn't updated. 

Archon cooldown has never been an issue after the density update, now I always have to click it off to rebuff.


----------



## Rios (Jun 18, 2013)

Vile wards are still a good item to flip. Bought one for 2 mil, sold it for 40.

Glad to see all this crafting frenzy is not affecting the prices THAT badly.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey, Sasume, add me when the US server gets back up, and lets game! BigDrizz#2360

About a week ago when the US server was down for a 6 hour maintenance I made an EU account and play it whenever the game is down for maintenance. 

Currently lvl 26 Barb, Normal, MP0


----------



## insane111 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rios said:


> Vile wards are still a good item to flip. Bought one for 2 mil, sold it for 40.
> 
> Glad to see all this crafting frenzy is not affecting the prices THAT badly.



I think a good number of people don't know how likely it is to craft decent shoulders, in compairson to other pieces. Or are just too lazy.

I can see how the high end Wards still sell, it is hard to craft one equal to those. Just not the mid-tier ones.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2013)

JustPimpin said:


> Hey, Sasume, add me when the US server gets back up, and lets game! BigDrizz#2360
> 
> About a week ago when the US server was down for a 6 hour maintenance I made an EU account and play it whenever the game is down for maintenance.
> 
> Currently lvl 26 Barb, Normal, MP0



I've sent you a friend request. If you need anything on the EU servers just give me a shout.


----------



## Rios (Jun 18, 2013)

even non-perfect Vile Wards are selling for over 2 bil

and I dont get your fascination with shoulders

bracers are way better to craft, the insane 300+ main stat cannot appear on anything else no matter what class you are(max is 200), 300 strength is possible even on rare drop shoulders

EDIT: ops my bad, Strongarm can go 200+ however the fixed 4.5 crit chance is a huge letdown, the only semi-useful stat on a Vile Ward is the life regen


----------



## insane111 (Jun 18, 2013)

Where'd 2 bill come from . I'm talking about the ones in the range you mentioned (less than 100m). 

In that range of VW's you're pretty much guaranteed to get something equal or better for a smal fraction of the price. That's why people shouldn't buy those.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 19, 2013)

JustPimpin said:


> Hey, Sasume, add me when the US server gets back up, and lets game! BigDrizz#2360
> 
> About a week ago when the US server was down for a 6 hour maintenance I made an EU account and play it whenever the game is down for maintenance.
> 
> Currently lvl 26 Barb, Normal, MP0



I can't sorry :c

So I mentioned one thing in general chat yesterday and today I received 11 friend requests from random spam bots. Really >_>

Flipping goldfind+magicfind rings seems to work out really well, a friend of mine flipped over 200 of them and made an 800m profit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> I can't sorry :c
> 
> So I mentioned one thing in general chat yesterday and today I received 11 friend requests from random spam bots. Really >_>
> 
> Flipping goldfind+magicfind rings seems to work out really well, a friend of mine flipped over 200 of them and made an 800m profit.



Some idiot paid ?2 (80mil gold) for this:


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Some idiot paid ?2 (80mil gold) for this:



Lol, I've even sold abyssal dye on the rmah. Pretty sad.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2013)

Just reached plevel 60 with my Wizard and realized that's not even 30% of the way to 100


----------



## Rios (Jun 20, 2013)

its not even that big of an achievement, just 120 more intelligence and 80 more vitality


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm more interested in the gf and mf bonus. But I don't play a lot so reaching even plevel 80 will take a while. My wizard has like 1/5th of your lifetime kills and less than 250 hours total.

When did they change the bats skill on the WD? The initial channeling cost completely ruins it for me compared to how it was before.


----------



## Rios (Jun 20, 2013)

nowadays you seem to play more than me 

How? Just keep the button clicked and it barely costs any mana. Gather all melee mobs and go to town with it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2013)

Also lol it says I have 44 million gold collected
Plus vendor sales that might get to around 60 million

Since I spent several hundred million in the AH and I'm not even earning that much, and considering that non-bought gold is only found/vendored as well, that means I got at least like 8 times as much gold as I created, so other players were conned out of that much money.
And I'm sure the ratio is even higher for a lot of people in this thread.

Where are all those people who pay a lot more than they get? They're fueling all the profits and gear upgrades.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2013)

My stats are:

*Acheivement Points: *3,790
*Elite Kills: *34,728
*Gold Collected: *73,481,108
*Highest HC level: *60
*Lifetime Kills: *878,190


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 21, 2013)

Mine:

*Achievement Points*: 3,780
*Elite Kills*: 47,855
*Gold Collected*: 115,740,149
*Highest Hardcore Level*: 45
*Lifetime Kills*: 1,434,605

My gold collected and my gold spent ratio is around 1:3, only spent ~300m worth of gear my toon. However counting all the times that I sold my gear and switched to different classes, it's probably more around 1 bill spent >_> (that's not a good thing)

Edit: Huh, I can buy dye in-game for 5000 gold, sell it on the rmah for $.25 (because people are retarted enough to buy them), and use that money to buy gold if I sell enough dyes...

My friend used to do something like that, he would sell gold on the rmah, use that money to buy radiant star gems, sell those radiant star gems on the GAH, sell the gold made from that, buy more gems...  rinse+repeat, infinite gold loop.


----------



## Rios (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2013)

400 mil  That 20 yard pickup bonus is showing


----------



## Rios (Jun 21, 2013)

Frog wallet anyone?


----------



## JH24 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Jun 21, 2013)

I am very happy with my latest purchase


just 500 mil but its probably worth over 1 bil if I show it to the right people


----------



## Rios (Jun 21, 2013)

Also I am still the best stat-wise WD, who uses the Thing of the Deep(in EU), even after the patch, which made mana reservation items like SoJ not that appealing anymore.

The WDs with more points than me are either using the Uhkapian Serpent(huge damage and overall stat increase over the TotD) or are PVP oriented with rare shields.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2013)

How far would you get with an Uhkapian Serpent?


----------



## Rios (Jun 21, 2013)

A decent serpent and how it would affect my stats


Note that its lacking 0.5% crit chance and has +strength instead of +intelligence. With a better one I'd be sporting a 12-13k damage increase without vitality loss.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 21, 2013)

Your WD is stellar.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2013)

Rios said:


> Frog wallet anyone?



I have one irl 

Sorry, idk what I'm doing here in the first place


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

It's funny how 350k damage is just mediocre now, my gear would sell for maybe 250m total which is like $6 on the RMAH

This is why we need ladder resets, this fucked up economy is depressing


----------



## JH24 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Your WD is stellar.



Yeah, Rios' WD certainly is. 


Just had such a strange game. I wanted to try out something at MP10, after a little while I noticed that something was off, as Elites weren't giving me much trouble at all. Then I suddenly realized none of the Elites were using any of their affixes...at all.

Sometimes they would use a passive affix like Reflect Damage, but no Plagued/Frozen/Arcane/Vortex/Molten/Waller, etc.


I finished up many area's of Act 2 and everything else seemed to work right except for the affixes.  Probably just a bug though, after restarting the Act everything worked again as it should. It was pretty fun to experience it once.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish I could change my marquise ruby into 3 radiant star rubies :G


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 22, 2013)

insane111 said:


> It's funny how 350k damage is just mediocre now, my gear would sell for maybe 250m total which is like $6 on the RMAH
> 
> This is why we need ladder resets, this fucked up economy is depressing



I don't think it's mediocre. It's just that top 100 are so separated from the rest. I'd say 100k is about where I find most players at (on MP5). I also still find so many people sub 100k on MP5.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2013)

I've got like a million effective dps and I still play Mp5


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2013)

thats just silly, top dogs Witch Doctors have 300k DPS, any more and you'll be sacrificing things like EHP, mana regen and life steal. Who said 350k is nothing?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

I do mean fully buffed, as an Archon Wiz. Other classes are a different story.

Still, I find it kind of annoying that someone could spend like $8 on gold and match or beat my gear. I can do mp7 without dying, but it's not really efficient so I usually do 5.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2013)

Fully buffed I can go over 1 mil DPS easily and thats without any significant AS items.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

Several billions of gold can have that effect 

F your +50% intell


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 22, 2013)

With Blinding Flash - Faith in the Light and Overawe 3 seconds I can get my damage from 120k to 305k.

It's pretty mad that I can increase my damage by nearly 3 times just like that.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2013)

On the wizard I'm hard pressed to get 40% damage increase and it uses up several skill slots that don't have any other benefit or aren't the best runes (Enchanted Weapon, Familiar, Glass Cannon, Pinpoint Barrier)
Except for using them with Archon, that max increase is pretty much a useless build. Most people probably only use Enchanted Weapon and Glass Cannon.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah Wizards dont have any crazy shit that triples, or even doubles our display dps

I tried a mp10 game for the hell of it and was expecting to get ass raped, but surprisingly I was still able to facetank/outheal most elites, and keep archon up in the populated areas. 

Too bad it takes like 30+ seconds to kill elites :sanji


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2013)

10~15 seconds is the best for current MP

btw I thought Archon will get nerfed? Why trying to gear up for a build, which will only get weaker with time.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2013)

Even with a nerfed Archon I'd still be better off than without it.

I don't have the gazillions to get an equally strong 1H+Source and AS upgrades.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

Archon doesn't really have any special gear requirements like CMWW, any generic gear with a life steal weapon works. 

At worst we might have to pick up an item with AP on crit for some other builds.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2013)

Seems like the Wizard's job is to be a crowd controller with Critical Mass and Frost Nova.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

And that's getting nerfed too 

If they don't give us some new good shit we're fucked.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2013)

Are they going to nerf the barbarian or not

With 50%+ of the player base being barbs the backlash would be terrifying, I dont think Blizzard has the balls to nerf the easy mode character.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah they basically said no more permanent Berserker either


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't wait to see the fallout from the Berserker nerf.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2013)

I love the Barbarian players' arguments for not nerfing it:
Dont nerf something, which is clearly overpowered but fun, buff the other classes to our level instead.

yupppppp thats how it works, make an already broken game even worse


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

It's stupid that it even took them this long to get rid of perma freeze and berserker, it should've been done at least 6 months ago.

I don't see the point of nerfing permArchon though, it doesn't even compare. Unless they are giving us some damage buffs that would make pArchon overpowered in the new patch.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2013)

Its retarded as hell. Remember Vision Quest? It basically allowed Witch Doctors do spam their strongest attack without care about mana shortage. This got nerfed pretty damn quick when Blizzard realized just how exploitable the skill is(people kept it up all the time). Oh, we have another skill people are keeping up all the time even though its supposed to work only as a temporary boost? Lets close our eyes and pretend the problem doesnt exist!

Wizard always gets some buffs. I thought one of the last patches boosted both Wizards and Monks?


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 24, 2013)

They already severely nerfed CM way back in 1.0.4 and 1.0.4a, however it is still ridiculously effective :x

They are not going to nerf thrive on chaos because of the massive amount of people that will quit the game because of it, on top of the amounts that are quitting daily. Barbs cannot function without Wotb, how the fuck do you think we can do ubers without it? I hope if they nerf wotb then they actually test something and stay in the PTR abit longer, because without wotb we are nothing. 

However, by 'nerfing wotb' I'm thinking of Blizzard completely removing it's effectiveness. Blizzard could make it that it doesn't make you immune to freeze/jailer, etc. That might be ok.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2013)

The ironic problem that will never be solved is that there are tons of skills and runes out there that would be much more fun to play than the top notch builds everyone uses, but they'd also be way less effective

Though it's not like D2 didn't have that problem, it was even more restricted in terms of usable skills


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2013)

Its impossible to make all of them comparable because of efficiency. The moment Cloud of Bats became more efficient than Zombie Bears nobody cares about the letter anymore. And putting the same number of damage with just different cosmetic effects would be worse. 

PVP actually opens up new builds, Hardcore too, so there is a variety. But with lack of points to put in skills and specialized items it'll be impossible to do something about the matter.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> They are not going to nerf thrive on chaos because of the massive amount of people that will quit the game because of it, on top of the amounts that are quitting daily. Barbs cannot function without Wotb, how the fuck do you think we can do ubers without it? I hope if they nerf wotb then they actually test something and stay in the PTR abit longer, because without wotb we are nothing.




The same thing applies to CM, but they're nerfing it anyways. Wizards have no efficient way to do high MP runs or ubers without it.

I think they'll give both classes buffs to compensate, but we just won't be blatantly overpowered any more.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 24, 2013)

I think my videocard is dying. Since this weekend Diablo 3 and other modern games have become unplayable with constant crashes (either with horizontal lines/black screen), often just a few minutes in.

I have to do some more tests but it seems any game that puts some strain on the card makes it crash/artifact. Only old games like Unreal and Quake still work without issues.


I've capped Diablo 3 at 30 FPS and set video card clocks to their lowest frequencies for the time being, when doing so Diablo 3 works fine but I'm afraid it won't be for long. And newer drivers made no difference.


A 2,5 years old Nvidia GTX 560, card always maxed out around 65-75C, always worked without any issues. I need to start looking for a replacement. *sigh*


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2013)

Buy a Titan, you won't even need to heat your room in winter anymore.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Buy a Titan, you won't even need to heat your room in winter anymore.




I heard about that card. Sounds good for winter, but a nightmare for summer. 


While looking around a bit I'm starting to get interested in a GTX 650 TI. It's a class lower than the 660/760 family, but it seems a powerful little card.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 24, 2013)

My computer can't handle having 4 players on screen whilst having my second screen on too so now if I do play I have to turn it off.

A little annoying.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2013)

I am with Titan. Since we regularly have 40 degrees days sometimes its impossible for me to play........very demanding games without the thing actively melting.


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2013)

lol I think I have about 2000 essences
imagine if they were selling for 1 mil a piece >.>


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2013)

Then everyone would get millions for their essences and prices would soar, so you wouldn't profit


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2013)

Profit always depends on how early you realize this method exists.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2013)

Just hit Plvl80.

Things are going to start taking longer now.



Rios said:


> lol I think I have about 2000 essences
> imagine if they were selling for 1 mil a piece >.>



I've only got around 220 DE.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 25, 2013)

^

PL 80? Nice. What's your current MF with and without stacks?


It seems it will take several days before the computershop has the videocard I wanted. On the bright side, no more crashes anymore. (Keeps fingers crossed) Disabled power saving in NV control panel, set D3 in windowed full screen, cleared D3 game cache and set FPS at 35. The game feels more smooth and stable than it has been in quite a time. 

I have a feeling the card has overheated at some point in the past, and the possible damage it might have done is only now beginning to show. 

I made a full backup of all data on my comp I needed on two separate external drives, even if it will crash now, at least I can feel easier that I won't loose much, except my games but those can always be reinstalled.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2013)

I like how the game engine completely fails at preloading on my pc. What DOES it load in the short loading time? I honestly don't know.

Every area has to be loaded when I enter it. Every spell lags my pc for 1-2 seconds when I use it for the first time after starting up D3. Half of my deaths are from having <1 fps at the beginning of a farming run where I apply all my buffs 

I guess only an SSD would solve that.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I like how the game engine completely fails at preloading on my pc. What DOES it load in the short loading time? I honestly don't know.
> 
> Every area has to be loaded when I enter it. Every spell lags my pc for 1-2 seconds when I use it for the first time after starting up D3. Half of my deaths are from having <1 fps at the beginning of a farming run where I apply all my buffs
> 
> I guess only an SSD would solve that.



I know the feeling. It feels so inefficient. Half the time I actually die in my first monster encounter (especially Elites) The problem has become somewhat less after defragmenting the hard drive, but like you said, a SSD would be the best solution.


Still, it's a bit sloppy on Blizzard's part. I rather have the option for longer loading times to preload everything. I have an old FPS game called Unreal from 1998 which already uses a Precache option, a few seconds more to load everything and it goes without a hitch. It made quite a difference on my old Pentium back then.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2013)

JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> PL 80? Nice? What's your current MF with and without stacks?



@MP0 GF=249% MF=256%
@MP5 GF=374% MF=381%

I get at least 4 or 5 legendary drops in 2 runs. I usually do two runs if I play. 



> It seems it will take several days before the computershop has the videocard I wanted. On the bright side, no more crashes anymore. (Keeps fingers crossed) Disabled power saving in NV control panel, set D3 in windowed full screen, cleared D3 game cache and set FPS at 35. The game feels more smooth and stable than it has been in quite a time.
> 
> I have a feeling the card has overheated at some point in the past, and the possible damage it might have done is only now beginning to show.
> 
> I made a full backup of all data on my comp I needed on two separate external drives, even if it will crash now, at least I can feel easier that I won't loose much, except my games but those can always be reinstalled.



D3 is the only game I have installed on my internal HDD. All my major programs as well as music and videos are all on my external HDD. I do this to make sure I don't have a big headache when things go wrong or I intend to install a new OS. 



Zaru said:


> I like how the game engine completely fails at preloading on my pc. What DOES it load in the short loading time? I honestly don't know.
> 
> Every area has to be loaded when I enter it. Every spell lags my pc for 1-2 seconds when I use it for the first time after starting up D3. Half of my deaths are from having <1 fps at the beginning of a farming run where I apply all my buffs
> 
> I guess only an SSD would solve that.



I've read that an SSD will solve the loading problems. It's a ridiculous problem to have.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2013)

You know what the biggest joke is? In those big lagfests where I engage elites at the beginning of a run and tons of effects are loaded at the same time, dropping my fps to <1, the fps instantly(!), always, switches to 60 in the millisecond when I die  It's like the game is telling me to go fuck myself.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You know what the biggest joke is? In those big lagfests where I engage elites at the beginning of a run and tons of effects are loaded at the same time, dropping my fps to <1, the fps instantly(!), always, switches to 60 in the millisecond when I die  It's like the game is telling me to go fuck myself.



lol

It happens to us all, I always lag to death when starting the game for the first time. Why I don't want to go into hardcore, because I'll get 60 at the end of the day and the next day I'll start inferno and die 

Blew a tiny 35m on a monk TR speedfarm build, it's fun for now. Wish TR did more damage.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> @MP0 GF=249% MF=256%
> @MP5 GF=374% MF=381%
> 
> I get at least 4 or 5 legendary drops in 2 runs. I usually do two runs if I play.
> ...



Those are some very nice MF stats. Once you get above 300%, the amount of legs dropping becomes more noticeable.


That's a very clever approach regarding your data. I think I'm going to look into it as well.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ive gone from lvl 49-63 since I started playing again, and gotten 0 items worth more than 6m. The fuck 

Guess flipping is still the only way to make decent gold.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just reached PL 70 after 90 minutes playing. No crashes anymore either so far. Not in D3 or in my other games. 

Hopefully it stays that way for a bit longer.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2013)

My goal is to get to 100 before GTAV comes out.

After Sep 17 I won't be playing D3 for some time.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 25, 2013)

what level are you now?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll reach Plevel 100 around the time the first content expansion comes out


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> what level are you now?



I'm at Plvl 80 at the moment.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2013)

This image


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 26, 2013)

Should be last boss of development hell lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2013)

I remember selling a blue item for ?5 early in the game. I decided to go back and check what it was.



I wish I had used the RMAH in the beginning of the game.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2013)

A blue selling on the AH


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 27, 2013)

Can't you get like 150m from ?5? o.O, idk, I'm in u.s.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Can't you get like 150m from ?5? o.O, idk, I'm in u.s.



At the time it was .25 for 100,000 gold.


----------



## Rios (Jun 27, 2013)

People nowadays do not respect the yellows. And yellows are wonderful
- up to 6 totally random stats
- super cool names
- so common you get at least 10 every minute


----------



## Rios (Jun 27, 2013)

In fact yellows are 50% of the reason I still keep playing(the other 50% being to keep improving my character). I just love them, every day is new and awesome.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2013)

Am I right to get excited at this:


----------



## insane111 (Jun 27, 2013)

It's not crazy, but I think you could probably get around 60-70mil for it. 

On the US market that is, I'm not sure if EU prices are similar.


----------



## Rios (Jun 27, 2013)

Never found those rings appealing. 

Never found Unity that appealing either.

IMO only the SoJ(like always) has some worth.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 27, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Am I right to get excited at this:




Nice. Those are some pretty desirable stats

Initial search with stats below that of yours could show a minimum of at least 130 million.




EDIT: It would actually be a nice upgrade for my second character (Witch Doctor) If you're willing to sell it, I want to buy it from you. Just let me know your price.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 27, 2013)

hat auction is definitely going to expire, though.

People overprice their shit then whine about stuff not selling on the forums


----------



## JH24 (Jun 27, 2013)

insane111 said:


> That auction is definitely going to expire, though.
> 
> People overprice their shit then whine about stuff not selling on the forums



True, I hadn't noticed that expiration time. In that case the price may be lower, but Black Wraith's ring has better stats.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 27, 2013)

It's funny how this dirt cheap ring I got for 2.5m gives me more damage than that.



But thats not to say sell it that cheap, it'll definitely sell for more than 50mil


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 28, 2013)

His had vit 

This forum had the 'remember me' thing on for my account for all the months I've been here and today it decided not to remember me :c


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2013)

I am unforgettable.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 28, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am unforgettable.



lol

About half an hour ago I decided to take a chance and try mp10 ubers with SwordnBoard. To my surprise, I was able to do it. Maghda+King was easy, same with Raka+Ghom. Died once on Siege+Kulle, then I managed to do it >

Hellfire ring was shit though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 28, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 29, 2013)

Good one. 

===


Moving along step by step with Diablo 3. No exciting drops, although some alright ones earned a few million total. Slowly leveling up my Monk (Paragon Level 72) and Witch Doctor (PL 22) 


Still having lots of fun with this game, switching characters is helping with that. I noticed I especially like playing Act 2/3 with a Monk, while playing Act 1 with a WD.

Other than that, nothing new at the moment.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 29, 2013)

Slowly getting there. Just a lil tight on gold is all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL][/IMG]




Feels like I'll be plvl 100 before I reach 150k DPS unbuffed  :\


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 30, 2013)

Any idea if this is good or not?


----------



## JH24 (Jun 30, 2013)

Not entirely sure, but from what I remember a Triumvirate needs 6% on all elemental damages (Or one with 5% if average damage and intel is good) to be BiS. Average damage seems to have quite a big gap between minimum (too low) and maximum and Dexterity is not the best stat for a Wizard. 

I can't check D3 at the moment as I'm uploading something.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a Brimstone. 

And still a Brimstone even if the Dex was someting useful.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 1, 2013)

So I took a gamble. I found a Blackthorne's Surcoat for a good deal, it was 100m and everything like it was 1b+. So I decided I could try to flip it for a massive 800m+ profit. However, me having bought a bunch of sh*t before, 100m was basically all I had. So until it sells I am a broke man with only 29m. :c


----------



## Rios (Jul 1, 2013)

Who buys a Blackthorne chest plate? If you dont want to equip your class chest plate you can craft a way better one for less than 1 b >.>


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 2, 2013)

People always buy them for pvp... and I've seen them sell for 1b+. People who are crazy and want to hit the highest ehp possible use them, too. The players with 15m+ ehp use the blackthorne's chest plate I bought to flip, albeit theirs are abit better. 200+ vit and 12% life

After looking it up, nearly every barb/monk and even some dh's use blackthorne's chest in the top 50 pvp dummy players, and that probably means thousands of people use them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2013)

> This time there is a lot of new stuff about the Console version of Diablo 3. Some of it quite interesting.
> 
> Gameplay
> 
> ...





It's like they just keep stabbing us PC players again and again with each bullet point.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 2, 2013)

You have to bare in mind there is no auction house on console. Although that being said, those changes definitely should be on PC to begin with. There is no excuse it isn't, they had 12 years to make this game. Bethesda took 3.5 years to make Skyrim , and just look at that game, you can't compare it to D3.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It's like they just keep stabbing us PC players again and again with each bullet point.



Yup, I had the same reaction. I realize the console is different but each point hits quite hard. Those things should have been added to the PC version in the first place. 

===

My videocard is still alive and seems more quieter than before. (Unless one of the fans has died but I don't see any change in temperatures. 38-58 Celsius)

No crashes anymore, no stutter/slowness (except at the start) and no artifacts. I did get a 1-2 second black screen yesterday but it got right back into the game, while before it would crash and require a hard boot.


I just hope I can do a little longer with this videocard. (Keeps fingers crossed)


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2013)

ugh the white and blue items drop rate change sounds like a dream come true.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 3, 2013)

Have any of you wizards tried a sleet storm build? I heard it was like Cloud of Bats except slightly worse, want to hear from people that have done it


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2013)

My most fruitful run so far. I got 7 legendary drops. Only 2 of them might actually sell. Might

I can now see that the last 16 levels are going to be a slog. The EXP bar moves very slowly now. I got 20% in that one run.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 6, 2013)

Reached Paragon 80 earlier today. Things are moving slowly, but steady.

No interesting drops between PL 70-80, although a few that sold earned around 50-60 million total.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2013)

JH24 said:


> Reached Paragon 80 earlier today. Things are moving slowly, but steady.
> 
> No interesting drops between PL 70-80, although a few that sold earned around 50-60 million total.



I decided to try out MP10 and see if it made a difference to my EXP gain and surprisingly it did for the better. 

It takes about a second more to take out whites but a shit ton more time to take out the Elites. Plan is to get a few NV first and then to miss out all elites until just about time NV runs out.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## JH24 (Jul 6, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I decided to try out MP10 and see if it made a difference to my EXP gain and surprisingly it did for the better.
> 
> It takes about a second more to take out whites but a shit ton more time to take out the Elites. Plan is to get a few NV first and then to miss out all elites until just about time NV runs out.



Yeah, it surprised me as well. I tried out MP10 again and when facing white mobs XP can really skyrocket.


Nice. It has all the right stats. I hope you'll be able to sell it for a good price.


After my last post the game dropped an Inna's Temperance which sold for 119 million, and rare gloves which sold for 30 million. Best items for me since a week or two.

===

I tried out Combination Strike  this evening and was surprised. It boosted my DPS from 293k to 351k for 30 seconds against Elites. 

Fists of Thunder (primary attack) 
Deadly reach (which stays active for 30 seconds and keeps Combination Strike active at the same time)

I wanted to add a third spirit spender but I can't afford to lose Tempest Rush.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2013)

JH24 said:


> I tried out Combination Strike  this evening and was surprised. It boosted my DPS from 293k to 351k for 30 seconds against Elites.
> 
> Fists of Thunder (primary attack)
> Deadly reach (which stays active for 30 seconds and keeps Combination Strike active at the same time)
> ...



I use Crippling Wave together with FoT. I like to be in the centre of all the action. It also helps with the life steal. I don't use Combination Strike though, I wouldn't know what to switch out.


----------



## Rios (Jul 10, 2013)

First time I buy a 10m+ item for flipping. 30m for 70m. Hopefully it sells.


----------



## Rios (Jul 11, 2013)

Success. I also sold 5 mil boots for 100 mil. Effing idiots, man.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats man.


----------



## Rios (Jul 14, 2013)

I am doing other shenanigans.

Bought a 270 intel 6 cc Zunimassa Vision helm for 340 mil, trying to sell it for 700 mil. Even if I sell it for 500 mil I'll still get about 100 mil profit so I am not worried. Helms like this one are about 1 bil anyway.


----------



## Rios (Jul 14, 2013)

Its done for 250 mil profit. Probably the guy who bought it will try to flip it himself but I am sure he wont get more than I did. Selling flipped items to flippers seems like a good idea.


----------



## Rios (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## JH24 (Jul 15, 2013)

That weapon looks so awesome in-game, especially the greenish glow around it. Wouldn't surprise me if you have one of the best Axe's available. How did you get this weapon?


----------



## Rios (Jul 15, 2013)

Any idea why the glow is blue instead of red? I thought all life steal weapons have a red glow.

There are two crafted axes better than mine, one has 1203 DPS, the other 1204. 

Bought it on the AH for less than 1B. Pretty sure I can sell it for 2B if I want to.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Very nice. That's a great buy. 

As for the color, I think it's the attack speed stat that gives the weapons a blue color.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 17, 2013)

Upgraded meh gems to radiant star and marquise. I now feel like a badass.

however that blackthorne's coat was a total flop, ended up selling it for the same I bought it after weeks of trying to get it to sell Dx


----------



## Rios (Jul 17, 2013)

Shall I say "I told you so" or is it a dick move


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 18, 2013)

yeah, I deserved that one. xD


----------



## Rios (Jul 18, 2013)

Sold my old sword for 1b(got 850m out of the transaction). So 950m for my current weapon - 850m for my previous one = I paid only 100m for the damage upgrade. Considering I bought my previous sword for 340m I consider this an awesome deal.

Now all I need is a helm upgrade and a pair of better crafted bracers to reach 260k damage.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 19, 2013)

I need to save up for a crit mempo.


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2013)

here they go for

450 mil for 3%
750 mil for 4.5%

everything above is way overpriced


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2013)

So at around 6pm I took a small nap after work because I was tired from the heat whilst fasting. I had a dream that I was playing D3 and a set crafting plan dropped for me.

All these months and not a single legendary plan yet.


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm still wearing a WH with a Barb Skill Bonus on my Wizard
Because it's probably the most useful item I ever found on my own


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2013)

aaaand sold my previous belt for 1b

thats how we do it


----------



## Escargon (Jul 21, 2013)

God lord rubberbanding is going wild today.

Either im unlucky or they nerfed demonic essence drop. Done two runs at mp7:

Build NV by slaying everything in the woods.

Go to cemetary of the forsaken and kill everything.

Go to field of misery.

And then lastly weeping hollow.

A pretty long run but i have only seen one demonic essence drop. Before it was like 20 per run 0.0


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2013)

I have about 1860 essences in my stash.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 22, 2013)

Rios said:


> here they go for
> 
> 450 mil for 3%
> 750 mil for 4.5%
> ...



Thanks!



Black Wraith said:


> So at around 6pm I took a small nap after work because I was tired from the heat whilst fasting. I had a dream that I was playing D3 and a set crafting plan dropped for me.
> 
> All these months and not a single legendary plan yet.



I've had two drop; both last year, and oddly they were both the same plans, Venomhusk.


----------



## Rios (Jul 24, 2013)

4 legendaries in less than 5 minutes, found a 5th one 2 minutes later


3 intelligence and 9-18 damage cause my DPS to increase by over 5k


----------



## Rios (Jul 24, 2013)

new ring


Now I have 250k+ unbuffed damage(260k+ with merc)
700k+ fully buffed while soloing


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

You are a god amongst witch doctors.


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2013)

Nah apparently I dont know how to play. Tried Tal Rasha helmet today and it worked. Showed this on forum and got shat on by the bunch of elitist arrogant pricks who hate it when someone does something different from what they perceive as the best.

Had some fun flaming them, never again going to post on a D3 forum.


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2013)

the video I posted on the D3 forums before I quitted



yea surely I dont know how to play this game rofl


----------



## JH24 (Jul 25, 2013)

===



Sasume Uchiha said:


> You are a god amongst witch doctors.



His WD certainly is. Really amazing.



Rios said:


> Nah apparently I dont know how to play. Tried Tal Rasha helmet today and it worked. Showed this on forum and got shat on by the bunch of elitist arrogant pricks who hate it when someone does something different from what they perceive as the best.
> 
> Had some fun flaming them, never again going to post on a D3 forum.




I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah, except for a some people, the D3 forums are one of the more unpleasant places I visited. So many arrogant and rude people. It wouldn't hurt if Blizzard would do a big cleanup of that place IMO.

With Tal Rasha you will be a pretty unique looking WD.  Nice video, by the way. 

===

EDIT: To my surprise, my videocard is still alive. No crashes anymore for almost two weeks. (Keeps fingers crossed)


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

Gratz on 100! Now the game will start to get boring. xD


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2013)

Since they said something about accountwide plevel effects, I really don't feel like paragon levelling other characters than my main


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 25, 2013)

JH24 said:


> ===



When I logged in earlier today I saw you at 99 and wondered just when did you get your char so far ahead of mine.

Congrats on your plvl100.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Gratz on 100! Now the game will start to get boring. xD



Thanks!  Yeah, that's a possibility. XD

I'm probably going to take a short break, but after that I want to go "hunting" for certain items and legendaries. I've been trying to upgrade my amulet, gloves and ring for weeks now, but so far with no success. I would also love to make a small collection of valuable rings/amulets/legendaries.




Black Wraith said:


> When I logged in earlier today I saw you at 99 and wondered just when did you get your char so far ahead of mine.
> 
> Congrats on your plvl100.



Thanks! 

Strangely enough, the progression only seemed to go faster the closer I got to 100. The only reason it went faster was because I started working with a "system" a few weeks ago. It was only then that XP increased noticeably.


I'm now mainly playing area's which have a lot of low HP monsters. The problem with high HP monsters like trees/Bulls are that you spend relatively a lot of time on them, while in that time a white pack could have been taken out.


In the last 10-12 levels I mainly focused on white mobs. Easy Elites I took out, but with more difficult/time-consuming ones I just restarted. I also started to use Wave of Light (the one with the 3 second stun ability) which helps gaining XP very fast because you can take out huge packs with it and also stuns Elites which lowers the use of their more annoying affixes.


I mainly played Weeping Hollow (quite a lot of XP) and the Den of the Fallen which gives insane amounts of XP IMO.

Then I followed with Festering Woods and Fields of Misery. On the fields I tried to avoid bulls/trees while still trying to take out a few groups of leapers/goatmen. Defiled Crypt and Scavenger's Den are XP factories. Lost Mine takes too much time due to many high HP monsters.


In Act 2 it was mainly Dahlgur Oasis. Only fighting when I encountered packs of Deceivers, skipping Fallen Commanders. (but still trying to lure them in the groups with Deceivers) 

The Channels were especially worthwhile if they had masses of skeletons. Forgotten Ruins is an amazing place. Elites are more difficult in Dahlgur, but I just restarted if needed. Stacks weren't as important for me, taking out white mobs when there's a chance gave me the most noticeable results.


For fun I also played Act 4 Gardens of Hope 1 and 2 on MP8 with the Hell Rifts intact. Lots of XP and the hell rifts are absolutely crazy.


----------



## Rios (Jul 26, 2013)

I am still having fun destroying everything in the Oasis. My gold per hour is actually pretty high because of the huge groups of enemies so its not completely a waste of time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UtfPyg3PQAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## JH24 (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL, that Diablo 3 video is so true. I remember sitting that night on release, clicking every few minutes to get in. I thought I got in one moment, but got thrown out again.



Oh wow, they continue messing with the prices? If the 2B cap remains in place almost all good stuff will move to the RMAH instead.


----------



## Rios (Jul 30, 2013)

>farmed for a whole week, the most expensive item I found was sold for 8 mil
>looked at the AH for 10 minutes, bought an item for 5 mil, sold it for 30, made 25 mil profit after taxes

>.>


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2013)

You might as well stop playing until they change the game with patches, Rios.


----------



## Rios (Jul 30, 2013)

Guess so. There is still that lingering desire to keep improving my gear but if it means spending all my time flipping I better not try.

On the other hand I am not sure what they can do in the next patch. Reducing loot chance wont do a thing, the market is already oversaturated. Buffing up the  legendaries also doesnt seem that attractive when MP10 is already a joke.



What I really want is a new dungeon system and an even bigger level of difficulty.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2013)

You're pretty much at the endgame of the endgame so there's not much left for you to do unless they provide more content. I'm surprised you managed to grind for as long as you did.


----------



## Rios (Jul 31, 2013)

Is there an endgame of the endgame of the endgame? Or this is reserved for the people with 50 billion


----------



## JH24 (Aug 1, 2013)

I found this site on a forum at Hardocp.com which checks your character and gives it an Optimal MP level. (Which means that you usually can go one MP level higher without too much problems)

You only need to fill in your battletag.




The site placed my Monk on MP9 and WD on MP8.


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2013)

bastards dont even count my Dex bonus to EHP and I am still MP10


----------



## JH24 (Aug 1, 2013)

^

Wow, MP10. I've seen many people try this out and you're the first character who reached MP10. Amazing!

But then again, I had a feeling your WD wouldn't settle for anything  less.


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2013)

I just noticed it calculated my gloves as MP5 worthy. Are you kidding me? I've yet to find a better non crafted gloves on the AH. 

Its made by people who fap only to trifectas I guess.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2013)

Seems like I'm playing on the right MP level:


----------



## JH24 (Aug 1, 2013)

@Rios

Yeah, that is kind of odd. Your gloves look quite better than the ones I have yet mine are rated higher. There may be some quirks on how things are calculated. But overall it does look pretty accurate.


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2013)

His gloves are rated higher than mine XDDD

anyway I'll be conducting a test now
from 1 run I got a Manticore, Inna's pants and 2 fist weapons
I'll run the whole Act 2 and see if this is indeed one of those magical loot servers


----------



## JH24 (Aug 4, 2013)

^

How did the run go, by the way? Anything special?

===

Wanted to try out a Won Khim Lau this morning and of course the AH decides to "swallow" it.


I know I just have to be patient but it's not first time this happened. It gets frustrating over time.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

Nope, just a Natalya ring

BUT

I finally got something good wohooo


any wizard here wants to check how his damage changes?


----------



## JH24 (Aug 4, 2013)

^

Nice. 


Got my WKL, but the AH only "coughed" it up after buying about 10 legendaries of a few thousand gold each. 

Tested it on Azmodan MP8. Without WKL it took around 3-4 seconds longer. Not a huge difference but  noticeable. It's only a bit odd to see your DPS around 30k lower, yet it feels as if everything goes down just that bit faster. I think I'll keep it for awhile to test it out.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 5, 2013)

WKL was no success. I made a mistake in testing it out earlier. After a few recordings the WKL was each time just around 2 seconds slower than my previous sword. 

WKL is definitely great but I would need a stronger version to compensate for the sheet DPS loss, and those can get (6% and above 20%)  very expensive. Bought a new sword which was around 60% cheaper than my previous one but only for 3k DPS less.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's Changing Starting Tuesday, August 6]

All character equipment (including weapons and armor) restored via the Diablo III rollback service will continue to be bound to the restored account. The restored items cannot be traded with other players or posted on the auction house, but they can still be shared with other characters on the account and sold to merchant NPCs. 

Additionally, the below changes to gold and commodities restoration will also occur:

*Gems:* Each gem type (Amethyst, Emerald, Ruby,Topaz) up to Perfect Square will be restored up to a total maximum count of 500 of that type (e.g. 500 Flawless Amethysts). Marquise gems will be restored in full, as they are Bind-on-Account. Higher level gems will be restored up to the following limits:
Radiant Square – 250
Star – 100
Flawless Star – 50
Perfect Star – 25
Radiant Star – 10

*Crafting Materials:* Each type of crafting material will be restored up to a total maximum count of 500 (e.g. 500 Subtle Essence).Each type of training material will be restored up to a total of 500 (e.g. 500 Tomes of Blacksmithing).Each type of crafting plan will be restored up to a total of 1 (e.g. 1 plan for Cain’s Fate).

*Gold*: Gold restored will be limited to 10 million.




About a year late, as usual.

I wonder how much longer it willt ake them to realize that the only way to fix the economy is to reset it with a ladder.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Fighting a mob with Nightmare(displacement, which resets my cloud of bats), Molten(takes less damage from cloud of bats) and Reflect damage. I know I take nearly 40 seconds to beat them but it is two of the biggest concerns on high MP - reflect damage and going out of mana completely covered. And yes I am still pissed the WD community condemned my build/gear decisions. Suckers 
[YOUTUBE]tJKJwY3wPRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 5, 2013)

Why don't they like it?


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Because they didnt believe I'd have enough mana without the full Zunimassa set bonus(20 mana regen per second and 10 mana when I kill an enemy). They think I am wasting a passive slot to achieve this set bonus when in reality there are not that  many good options for a third passive and most of the time I had more mana then I knew what to do with.

Its a simple logic. When you have enough mana you either increase your attack speed OR get rid of some of the mana regen for more damage and survivability. Unfortunately that second concept is alien to the big shots there.

On a related note I am finally the 2nd best Thing of the Deep WD in the world. And my EHP without dodge is almost 1 million.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2013)

I would think they would applaud anyone trying to add more variety to the game.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 5, 2013)

@ Rios

Nice video, but why don't your video's have sound? Just wondering. And yeah, I don't understand why they wouldn't like your build. The more variety, the better. 

===

Act 1 and 2 are pretty reliable and fun to play now at MP10. (Mainly farming Weeping Hollow/Dahlgur Oasis) But the second half of  Act 3 is pretty hard. (Want to farm Towers of the Damned eventually as well, I used to have most of my legendaries there) 

Elite Phasebeasts are my worst nightmare at the moment. The yellow ones hit like a brick although the minions can be taken out pretty quick. The blue ones all have equal healtrh and can be even more difficult. Second half of Act 4 will be way out of my league for a long time. (Don't think I can ever face those Elite Mallet Lords)

From this point on I want to focus on increasing EHP. Which will be a very slow process.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

here is what I get at the price of 1 passive slot


insane amounts of life on top of almost max intelligence and max crit chance

even if you try to find a similar Zunimassa helm(280+ intel, 6% CC, decent vitality) you'll most likely have to pay 2 bil+ and even then you wont get the full benefits

I paid 500 mil for my current helm.

and +3% damage to the fire skills I already use

but yea, sure, I need a passive to keep me alive when I am already nigh unkillable or to create dogs, which is totally unreliable against elites, when your mana is actually in danger


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

I listen music or other stuff(like DotA 2 commentary) when I grind. D3 sounds become unbearable when you play for so long


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 7, 2013)

Haven't really played my Wizard much so I don't know how to judge sources.  Can anyone tell me if this is any good at all?


----------



## JH24 (Aug 7, 2013)

The rolls on the added damage are perfect. Intelligence is okay, the life bonus is good. The only thing that lowers it is the average damage, which unfortunately has quite a large range.

Except for the average damage it's a good off-hand IMHO, but after checking prices (EU server) for something similar I saw one around 19 million, which was the highest.  There was also another one with 3x 6% roll for 400k, but it had overall lower stats.


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

new weapon


its pretty much closest to the top I could get
if I want more damage I have to buy one with %attack speed and this might screw my mana


----------



## JH24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats.  One of the highest I've ever seen.


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

Its actually surprising how much damage I can dish out with just 1.5 attacks per second and 1 mil EHP w/o dodge.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 8, 2013)

Rios said:


> I listen music or other stuff(like DotA 2 commentary) when I grind. D3 sounds become unbearable when you play for so long



It's actually been a very long time since I've listened to the D3 sounds, from roughly plvl50-100 on my barb I listened to podcasts xD


----------



## JH24 (Aug 9, 2013)

I tried playing while listening to music, but somehow I need to have the D3 sounds to stay focused.


Pushed my Monk to the limits earlier today in Act3 MP10. The character isn't fully ready yet for MP10 in this Act as there were several close calls. For fun I made a video of some Elite encounters.

To survive I had to spam Wave of Light. (3 second stun) In a way it almost feels like cheating, without Wave of Light many Elites in the video below would have killed me.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGiaHraj__k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 9, 2013)

It's been a very long time since I played with the sound on. I've always had something else on on my second screen. It's a damn shame because the sound and music in this game is very good.

----

I sniped this for 1mil a while ago and I'm not sure if I should use it and lose a bit of life and 49AR:


What do you guys think?


----------



## JH24 (Aug 9, 2013)

It depends a bit on how you feel about your character's survival. Do you sometimes get in the red zone, or is it very manageable at your current MP level?

I think it would be worth it, or at the very least worth it to try it out. AR would sit around 567 which works very well except for the highest MP.  (Then around 600 is recommended) Your armor gets an increase so that compensates a bit for it.


I would say do it. If the hit on your health is too much you could always put an Amethyst gem in your helmet but my first impression is that you'll be fine. If you're trying it out, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 9, 2013)

This is me with the new pants:


It felt like my AR and Life were the same. The increase in Damage is what I think helped the most with LS.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 10, 2013)

^

It's looking good, very nice increase as well.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Aug 10, 2013)

So what do you guys think about D3 compared to D2?


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2013)

I like both games, I like spending time in both games. So I wont compare.


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

these stats are so stupid
after a huge increase in EHP I am now suddenly MP9 worthy


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2013)

That site tells me I'm ready for MP7. Not even close.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 11, 2013)

^

Haven't seen you in awhile, Zaru. 

I guess that site isn't as accurate as I first thought. After an upgrade in DPS/EHP it put me back on MP8.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 13, 2013)

Two Skorns 10 minutes apart:


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2013)

Both are bad :/ . Nowadays only life steal can sell.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 13, 2013)

Aye. I've put both up for 5mil but I doubt they'll sell. After they finish I'm just going to Brimstone them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## JH24 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds interesting, and the title has a good ring to it. I'm curious what they're planning for this.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2013)

I dont get it. An expansion?


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like it.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 14, 2013)

@ Rios

Definitely seems that way. I find myself actually pretty interested in it. Looking forward to hear more.

"Angel of Death" was the first thing that came to mind. It would be a nice twist if the bad guy(s) was an angel/were angels.


I always felt it would be epic to fight Imperius in any case.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

Shit. I need to get to plvl100 in the next few weeks because it seems I'm going to be stuck in GTA Online.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 18, 2013)

^

We can do some MP7/8 runs if you like when we're online.


Tried out the "Nirvana" build this weekend. (But with Sweeping Wind Cyclone instead of Inner Storm)


For me personally, this might be the fastest farming way yet.  Currently running Dahlgur Oasis over and over again. Only looking for those large snake packs while drawing Fallen towards it.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 18, 2013)

My first and only crafted Hellfire Ring.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Just got two drops in Dahlgur Oasis while practicing a "Nirvana" Monk. The Quiver isn't worth much but it's the first one with a socket that dropped.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2013)

Cant flip shit. Pretty much I've given up on trying to find something good from drops, its impossible. No idea how you still manage to find thing.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 20, 2013)

^

Sorry to hear that. I'm sure you'll get a good drop soon again. We all have to go through a dry spell once in awhile. 

I guess for a moment I just got lucky. (Both dropped from the same mob of Deceivers) I had plenty of days or even weeks without anything to show for it. And very likely it will take quite some time I'll get something else to drop again.

Since I started farming white mobs again the amount of drops almost doubled after each run. Skipping tough Elites or just restarting if something will hold me up for too long.


I got some "okay" items out of it (especially Amulets with max affixes/high rolls), but without certain affixes (like CC/CD or trifecta) they aren't worth that much. I'm currently saving them in my stash, somehow I find it a waste just to throw them away. I was thinking recently about starting a ring/amulet/legendary collection.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Diablo 3 expansion pack "Reaper of Souls" confirmed.



Minute-by-minute updates here: 




Reaper of Souls opening trailer: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb7QJwQ58T0[/YOUTUBE]




Reaper of Souls gameplay trailer:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGp5dkJdi0w[/YOUTUBE]




__________________


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think they should be in spoilers because they're not spoilers.

---

That opening cinematic. It's just too fucking gorgeous. I don't the Horadrim being with him, wasn't Cain the last of the Horadrim?

Can't say much about the gameplay but having no cap on Paragon levels could cause some problems later on.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh,we finally got the Paladin class back!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I'll probably buy it. I'm decently happy with what I got out of D3 and it's one of my most played games of my life so it should pay off


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2013)

Fucking 10 million dps incoming


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Fucking 10 million dps incoming



No Life Steal


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2013)

Then again, 10 million dps would be absolutely nothing when the monsters are mlevel 70


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Fucking 10 million dps incoming



What the fuck..


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

When is it coming? I need to know when my gear will become obsolete.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2013)

Early Expansion time will be a gold mine for scam artists clever AH users since people will buy average shit for lots of gold/money


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

I just hope it doesn't come out in the next 3-4 months. Luckily Blizzard always takes ages to release shit.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2013)

Seems like we'll be able to spend points into stats (divide as you see fit) with the new paragon system.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

> Polish Diablo III Community Manager, Wuluxar, has confirmed that changes made to the game systems will be available to all Diablo III players as a free patch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2013)

The price will be interesting, considering that they'll only add one act and one class (LoD had more)


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

One of the interesting things about all the lvl70 Legendary items they've shown is that they're all account bound.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

Official site: 

[YOUTUBE]PsgUzcAAuUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

Bonuses are retroactive. I.E. If you have two p100 heroes right now, the current plan is that you'd have 200 points in ROS. - 

New plan. Get Monk to plvl100 and then do the others 5 plvls at a time to get as many points as I can for the update as the lower levels are a damn sight easier to get.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

Loot 2.0 video:


----------



## eHav (Aug 21, 2013)

cant wait, gonna buy it


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

I've already got enough money from the RMAH to buy it so thanks for the present, Blizz.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2013)

Lookadat, the Diablo 3 expansion. The cinematic looks fucking amazing, per usual. The character looks pretty bland but I'm just interested in the gameplay changes but we've heard about that even before the expansion.

I'm glad that Mathael is the new main villain, I always thought he was cool when he was introduced in the Sin War novels and his design looked fucking awesome in 3. Plus that cinematic was awesome.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 21, 2013)

Will wait two months after release and see what people say.

If it's priced as a full game, won't buy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Will wait two months after release and see what people say.
> 
> If it's priced as a full game, won't buy.



It'll be priced as an expansion but they'll also make super mega deluxe versions priced at gorilllian dollars.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It'll be priced as an expansion but they'll also make super mega deluxe versions priced at gorilllian dollars.



That's all fine and well. Not gonna judge whoever is happy with the game and is willing to jump right into the expansion.

I was ready for Diablo 3...preordered the collector's edition and everything. The months that followed were pretty agonizing.

Not going through that again. Would rather save myself the trouble and the money. If after two months of the expansion being released, reviews and customer satisfaction are overall positive, I will buy it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2013)

Fair enough, you mentioned full pricing so I talked about that. Everyone's know that the game was completely broken when you reached its high end stage and it still has severe itemization and customization problems with the biggest problem being the AH. The new director for the D3 series and all of the changes that he's bringing seem legit so I'm definitely going to buy this anyway. I'm no longer than blind Blizzard fanboy I used to be but Diablo 3 still has a fuckton of potential that can be realized. I'm still for it and my recent replaying of the game reminded me of that. Leveling characters is still much more fun than actually farming on inferno, though.

And I bought the D3 collector's edition to sell it later.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2013)

Check out the Monster Power.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 22, 2013)

^

Looking at the picture, it's probably showing the level of the character.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2013)

> "The problem is that we made the auction house too easy to use. There's not a lot of friction there. And that's really been a lot of the motivation behind Loot 2.0, to really make sure you're finding the best items in the most fun way possible: through playing the game."






JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> Looking at the picture, it's probably showing the level of the character.



That's the location where it shows in game what MP you're on. It also makes sense that they'd increase MP to reflect the increase in damage output from lvl70 items as well as from Paragon Points. Even then MP31 seems a little high.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

More and better account-bound items is what I want, assuming if you have a realistic chance of finding them....


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2013)

My character doesnt have a single crafted(account bound) item on him.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Seems like there will be Diamonds as a new gem, with all resist and cooldown effects. Not sure what it'll do in weapons


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> More and better account-bound items is what I want,  assuming if you have a realistic chance of finding them....



Right now my bracer, amulet and glove are crafted and they were pretty good upgrades over what I had before.

Which is good since I think in the last year I've only equipped one item that I found myself, the rest I had to buy or craft.



Zaru said:


> Seems like there will be Diamonds as a new gem, with all resist and cooldown effects. Not sure what it'll do in weapons



Maybe attack speed or crit chance, I've heard those possibilities floated around on the official blizzard forums.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well shit my first hardcore character died at level 58 in act 3. 

 And what pisses me off is that it was easily avoidable, I just got too cocky.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2013)

insane111 said:


> Well shit my first hardcore character died at level 58 in act 3.
> 
> And what pisses me off is that it was easily avoidable, I just got too cocky.



That's how a few of mine died. Your heart races when you get close to dying. Play longer and you'll be close to getting a heart attack. That's how I felt when I got close to dying.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 23, 2013)

If like to get this game, but it costs 60 bucks and it has online DRM bullshit


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2013)

If that weapon dropped with a socket...


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2013)

I know
...


----------



## JH24 (Aug 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> That's the location where it shows in game what MP you're on. It also makes sense that they'd increase MP to reflect the increase in damage output from lvl70 items as well as from Paragon Points. Even then MP31 seems a little high.




You're right and you make a good point, I just thought MP31 was excessive. I mean, it's possible, but what would it do MF and XP? Although increasing MP to 20/30 on Normal would make a challenge even for high level characters, especially if they want to have some fun farming lower level items. 

It would be pretty cool actually.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2013)

Just hit 90.

So close yet so far.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 24, 2013)

Love this segment on Gamespot.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 24, 2013)

I saw this on Diablofans, there's a new interview with game director Josh Mosqueira .

Haven't watched the entire video yet but one thing that was mentioned is that the beta 
*could* begin this year. (starting 7:32 in video)


Diablofans posted the other info as spoilers so just to be safe I'll add the spoilertags here as well. (Some points mention things about the story/lore)


*Spoiler*: __ 




•The expansion will not be released at the same time for all platforms
•There are more zones in the expansion than just Westmarch and Pandemonium Fortress
•Hell is in a state of chaos without leaders
•Crusaders come from the same order as Paladins
•Crusaders can use two-handed swords
•Malthael's actions are justifiable
•Ultimately Malthael wants to destroy Sanctuary
•We will be seeing the Archangels in the expansion as well as some of the Evils




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaP6aWGzWp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Aug 24, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Official site:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PsgUzcAAuUQ[/YOUTUBE]



1:11

"literally an immovable object"

/cringe

I keep visiting Diablo III periodically but still can't get back into it, maybe this expansion will change this. Or at the very least provide enough play time for it to be worth it.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm pretty pumped about the expansion.

However I'm not so sure about paragon levels being account-wide. a long time ago I wanted this so bad, but now that I'm 100, and all my friends are 100, we are basically at the top of the ladder forever and there will be no sense of 'working toward a goal.'
I'll play crusader, hit 70, and bam I'm instantly plvl 100 and now what.

I know that there will be infinite paragon levels, but literally the progress will be so slow... the time it took to get from plvl99-100 (if you're not a barb) is pretty long. I guess I'm overestimating it, I'm sure it will be fun and people will race to see who can get to plvl 500 or something.

Also... new gear. all level 60-63 gear will be worthless. Some of my friends are frantically selling their gear now because they think it won't be able to sell after the expansion. And they are gonna have to make this game harder. A lot harder. Right now I faceroll mp10. I don't know if you all saw the pic, but they released a 1 handed weapon with 3k dps. That's just the weapon... I'm sure the new Crusader set chest piece will have like 500 vit.

I don't think the Mystic is the answer... because it will cost gold to remake gear and if they really want to neglect the use of the AH, then how are we supposed to make gold?

Other than all that.. I'm excited for loot 2.0, and paragon points, and definitely excited for the crusader.

I am definitely getting the expansion.

edit: also that's just the announcing status, they're are probably adding a ton more. The thing is, are people going to play the game long enough before it is released? Who knows, my friends are back into it. I might as well, something better to do than trying to get along with the dota 2 community. xD


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 25, 2013)

Diamond

    ​Weapons: increases damage to Elites (3% @ Flawed)
    Helms: reduces cooldown of skills (11% @ Flawed)
    Armor: increases All Resistance (10 @ Flawed)


----------



## Rios (Aug 25, 2013)

Shall I sell all my gear too? Farming is now even more worthless than it was before so the way I see it its better to get rid of everything and then rebuy when the expansion prices star to drop.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 25, 2013)

I would say cash in soon, but not too soon you still want to play right.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Also... new gear. all level 60-63 gear will be worthless. Some of my friends are frantically selling their gear now because they think it won't be able to sell after the expansion. And they are gonna have to make this game harder. A lot harder. Right now I faceroll mp10. I don't know if you all saw the pic, but they released a 1 handed weapon with 3k dps. That's just the weapon... I'm sure the new Crusader set chest piece will have like 500 vit.




Yeah, I'm wondering how they'll handle things regarding weapons and monster power as well. Although judging by the weapons, we can very likely expect the monster damage and health to increase by an insane amount when it reaches 70.

I think (just speculation) you'll have to finish Act 5 once, and afterwards they'll raise the monster level to 70 for Act 1 - 4 and the entire Act 5 as well. (Act 5 is probably 63 - 70 during your first run) 




Black Wraith said:


> Diamond
> 
> ​Weapons: increases damage to Elites (3% @ Flawed)
> Helms: reduces cooldown of skills (11% @ Flawed)
> Armor: increases All Resistance (10 @ Flawed)




Cool, thank for the info. Those are some interesting choices, I like them.



Rios said:


> Shall I sell all my gear too? Farming is now even more worthless than it was before so the way I see it its better to get rid of everything and then rebuy when the expansion prices star to drop.




I'm thinking about the same thing. But the expansion is still quite some months away, and I wonder if I would regret selling my gear this early. It all depends if you still want to play until the release of the expansion or not.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 26, 2013)

Well once it comes out you'll have to wait until people start pumping the good stuff into the AH.

Can you make a lvl 63 item into lvl 70 via mystic?

It might not become that worthless, I mean people will still have to gear the Crusader at around lvl 60, and since I'm a barb I could just put my gear on him until he gets 70.

I just now realized that I have to level all my toons to 70, not just crusader...

Anyway, I had an interesting dream last night. I dreamed that I was facing the final boss of this new Act 5, Malthael. I dreamed that his abilities were nearly identical to the Shadow Demon in Dota 2 (Rios would know what I'm saying), but he had this ultimate that instantly killed you once you drop below 25% health and spawned these Grim Reaper figures all around you, hitting all your allies. It kinda was like the ability you see the Crusader using in the gameplay video, where he casts this big thing of light down on an opponent, except it was dark and summoned reapers. I don't know, but it was awesome.

edit: oh yeah, I dreamed that Malthael had different mechanics in multiplayer than in singleplayer, obviously the reaper thing was in multiplayer.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 26, 2013)

^

I don't think you can change levels on an item as far as I know. It would mainly allow you to re-roll an existing affix on that item into something better/different for your character.

That sounds like a very fun dream, I'm not familiar with the shadow demon (but he sounds cool) in Dota 2, but I really hope Blizzard will make this an unique fight. Hopefully they listened to some of the criticism of the last two Diablo 3 bossfights. I especially hope Malthael will not be as much of a talker like Diablo/Azmodan were.


Speaking about dreams, I had one about two nights ago were within Pandemonium Fortress you had to fight each of the Prime Evils like they were in D2. Not the real ones, but mirages/clones Malthael had drawn from the Soulstone. These mirages were meant to slow you down, while Malthael was preparing the total destruction of Sanctuary and the Burning Hells.

It would be quite a surprise if Blizzard would include all the evils (or some of them) as random bosses for the randomized dungeons as well.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 26, 2013)

shadow demons abilities: 

1) temporarily put you in stasis, causing you to not attack or be attacked, and when the duration ends two illusions of yourself are summoned to attack you.

2)curse a random enemy in a certain radius to take 50% more damage for a few seconds

3) cast a 'cone' like ability that hits everyone infront of him in a large radius, deals no direct damage but stacks, everytime you get hit by one it stacks, up to 10 stacks (I think), after quite a few seconds it would deal damage based on how many stack you had.

4)purges a unit, removing buffs and slowing it, dealing damage after 4 seconds. I didn't dream malthael had this one, but it would be cool because it would remove wotb from barbs and piss them off lol.

I dreamed it was mainly after Malthael got 5 stacks of that stack attack it would drop you too ~25% health and then he'd cast the reaper thing and instantly kill all of you. I dreamed that the Yogscast was facing him and me (I doubt any of you know who they are), and we weren't able to beat him.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 28, 2013)

If they do a closed beta for the expansion I'll try to let some of the people here play it on my account again.

One of my friends on the Reaper of Souls team said he's trying to push for them to do more work on PvP, although the odds are against him because most of the team are adament about "THIS IS A PVE GAME".


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2013)

And I agree with him


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 29, 2013)

I love the transmogrification idea like in WoW. Means I can always have vile wards and can stop having my bright blue pants/boots with innas and ice climbers, lol.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2013)

It's not like you can see much of the characters inside those effect storms anyway


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 30, 2013)

It would still be nice not to have every character who shares your class look exactly the same as you and to be able to swap the appearance of lame looking gear.

I hate the zunimassa voodoo mask but I need the mana boost from it.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 30, 2013)

After thinking about if for a few days I decided to sell all my current gear on my Monk. After seeing some of the changes they're planning for Loot 2.0/Reaper of Souls I don't feel motivated anymore to keep farming for rares/legendaries. I already have a one and a half page in my stash with rares and a few legs I found lately which aren't that great but not bad enough to vendor. I probably equip my Monk with them when Reaper of Souls eventually comes out or I could choose the Crusader first as a fresh start.

Having said that, I'm still thinking of trying a "self-found" Demon Hunter or Wizard. With RoS months away I don't have to be in a hurry leveling up anyway.

===

I'm also finding myself more and more immersed in Diablo 2: LoD with a mod called Median XL. Very tough, hitting a brick wall at "Hatred" (Normal difficulty) in Act 5, (I think I finally need to start crafting/farming) but very satisfying and fun to play. Looks pretty nice with the colored lighting.

I would love to try out Path of Exile again, but maybe I better wait until they add new content as well.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 1, 2013)

Picture from Neogaf about the console version:

I realize it can't be compared with the PC version, but it might be a hint about the upcoming loot changes. These were all self-found. The weapons at the bottom right seem to have dropped at very different levels with matching stats.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, without an AH, you'll find better items. No surprise.

However, that's an issue in itself. If you find better items in some dozens of hours (the user said around 30) than PC players did in hundreds, aren't they just gonna reach the highest MP level and get bored way faster?

I don't care about reaching the end of the endgame fast with inflated loot, I'd rather have a lot more viable loot for different playstyles to be more versatile and enjoy the game. I hope they add some nice style-changing legendaries in the addon.

Sadly, effective farming is, for the most part, extremely different from enjoyable gameplay. You're mostly forced to play cookie cutter standard builds to maximize your gold and loot gain. Do Wizards really enjoy clicking like mad to abuse stuns and spam attacks for hours? Do Barbs really enjoy spinning through entire acts with hardly any activities? Etc... I don't think these styles would be played much at all if they were "average at best". People just play them because they get the best "numbers" that way.

Not like it was much different in D2 (hammerdin hordes?), but that doesn't make it less of an issue.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 1, 2013)

^

Good points. They did say that they wanted to make legendaries in such a way that people would actually make builds around them. So I really hope they'll succeed in that.

What you say about farming is true, but farming is not always about speed. It also depends how much fun you have while doing it. Farming can get old fast if you using a cookie cutter build for it, even if they are the most effective. For myself personally I found out that farming can be just as effective or even more rewarding if you just play in a style you like. If you enjoy it, you're more inclined to play often or longer. Just my opinion.


As for the picture, I'm aware of the difference regarding AH, I mainly posted it because of the difference in stats and that one item dropping at different levels.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 1, 2013)

First Console Reviews 

Game Informer - 9.25/10
Vandal - 8.7/10
3DJuegos - 8.8/10
LaPS3 - 85/100
EGM - 8.5/10
PlayStation Official Magazine UK - 8/10
Eurogamer - 9/10
Eurogamer Italy - 9/10
NowGamer - 8/10
Official Xbox Magazine - 9/10
Gamesurf - 9/10
GamesVillage - 8.9/10


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah pretty high ratings and I doubt it's due to hype since everyone got disillusioned from D3 over a year ago

However, I can't fathom that any of the reviewers played the game long enough to determine how it plays out in the endgame. That's 100+ hours in. No way have they played it for that long.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2013)

console version has no DRM. *excellent*


----------



## luminaeus (Sep 3, 2013)

Console comes out today..!~


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone here planning to get it?


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2013)

I dont even own a console >.>


----------



## Alicia (Sep 3, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Anyone here planning to get it?



I'm considering on planning to get it because I don't like DRM. But I barely touched my PS3 since I got a PC anyways. 



Rios said:


> I dont even own a console >.>



"run command" in windows is a console


----------



## insane111 (Sep 3, 2013)

Meh, I'm just waiting for the expansion before I play again. 

I don't know if this was publicly announced yet, but the expansion is planned to have ladder - with no auction house on said ladder.


----------



## luminaeus (Sep 3, 2013)

Then how do you know that it will have a ladder...?

Also is the console only for ps3? Could have sworn they made an xbox one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 3, 2013)

For both.
.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Then how do you know that it will have a ladder...?



Don't ask too many questions or I'll have you killed 

Secrets!


----------



## Alicia (Sep 4, 2013)

So I installed D3 and I'm currently playing it for free with a starter pack. What limitations does the starter pack have? 



Sasume Uchiha said:


> Also is the console only for ps3? Could have sworn they made an xbox one.



No they made a port for the xbox 360


----------



## JH24 (Sep 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So I installed D3 and I'm currently playing it for free with a starter pack. What limitations does the starter pack have?




From battlenet support:





> Diablo III Starter Edition provides players the ability to try out a limited version of Diablo III.
> Players on Starter Edition game licenses have the following restrictions:
> 
> Cannot progress past the Skeleton King.
> ...


----------



## Alicia (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh okay... Its basically just a demo 

Might wanna upgrade then.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 6, 2013)

This is too much


----------



## JH24 (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know how they did it, but some people have been able to get a large amount of information from RoS via datamining. It's posted on Diablofans. (Early build version, not even complete)

I glanced for a few seconds and was able to click away. But I have the feeling if even half of it would make its way into the game we would still have one amazing expansion. Very likely Blizzcon is going to be huge for Reaper of Souls.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2013)

The leak? That's because that stuff is on the PTR already for some reason.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 13, 2013)

I had no idea. I makes you wonder if it was an oversight or actually intentional.

EDIT: Never mind, it seems it was intentional as it's meant for internal testing.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh what do you know there's a bunch of stuff about ladder season in there, oops 



insane111 said:


> I don't know if this was publicly announced yet, but the expansion is planned to have ladder - with no auction house on said ladder.



I wonder if they can figure out the ladder AH is disabled through data mining, I don't think I saw that on there.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm most excited about the prospect of adventure mode where you can basically jump to any waypoints in any act in any time. No cutscenes, all bosses available.


----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2013)

meeeeeh 1 minute grinding is still the best


----------



## insane111 (Sep 13, 2013)

Basically the expansion is what the original game should have been at release. 

Too bad it took a 2 year long $60 beta to get there.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 13, 2013)

^

True, but at this point I don't mind anymore what the game should have been, as long as the expansion delivers. Personally I'm especially hoping for longevity, offering multiple choices to the player how they want to approach the end-game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2013)

So this finally happened:



Preceded shortly by this:



I only have one goal left to go which is to hit 200k dps which I'm skeptical about being able to do before the expansion given how expensive my upgrades are becoming.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 13, 2013)

I just can't be bothered playing at the moment. I've logged in a couple of times and then after half hour or so I just give up.

My goal of getting plvl100 before GTAV is not going to get done.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 14, 2013)

@ Tsukiyomi

Congratulations! 

@ Black Wraith

I know the feeling. Eventually it really gets old playing the same area's again and again. 

===

Leveled up a female Demon Hunter a short while ago. Together with some of the Monk gear I haven't been able to sell yet it is refreshing to play. But with Reaper of Souls in the back of my mind (even if still months away) I just can't commit myself to the game anymore, except for some casual play.


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry if I am slow with returning the gold. The AH is flooded with similar swords, so selling my previous one is hard. At least the price on my other items hasnt dropped that much.


----------



## luminaeus (Sep 16, 2013)

JH24 said:


> I don't know how they did it, but some people have been able to get a large amount of information from RoS via datamining. It's posted on Diablofans. (Early build version, not even complete)
> 
> I glanced for a few seconds and was able to click away. But I have the feeling if even half of it would make its way into the game we would still have one amazing expansion. Very likely Blizzcon is going to be huge for Reaper of Souls.



I thought that blizzcon won't be much but I've changed my mind, nearly everything about the xpac was datamined. However, I guess most of the datamined info will change, so at blizzcon they will reassure things and give people looks at new skills (frozen orb!!!!). I looked at all of it, and really it just makes me want to buy the xpac more when it comes out, as it is soooo much better than people thought it would be. Look at it, and look at the skill changes and the new legendary item affixes and new game modes info, but do not look at the character models if you don't want major spoilers. (it reveals new bosses)


----------



## JH24 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rios said:


> Sorry if I am slow with returning the gold. The AH is flooded with similar swords, so selling my previous one is hard. At least the price on my other items hasnt dropped that much.



No problem. There's no hurry at all. Thanks for the update.

@ Sasume Uchiha

Yeah, the XP pack is looking great, I'm sure many things will still change but at this point this expansion is a must buy for me.


I've been using the Dark D3 Pixel Shader for the past five weeks now while leveling up my DH. I know it's a bit of a risk (It tells Diablo 3 to use a different shader) but I don't think I could play this game anymore without it. For me personally D3 almost feels like a new game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 17, 2013)

> When we initially designed and implemented the auction houses, the driving goal was to provide a convenient and secure system for trades. But as we've mentioned on different occasions, it became increasingly clear that despite the benefits of the AH system and the fact that many players around the world use it, it ultimately undermines Diablo's core game play: kill monsters to get cool loot. *With that in mind, we want to let everyone know that we've decided to remove the gold and real-money auction house system from Diablo III.*





Looks like the auction house is being removed from the game.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 17, 2013)

^

Wow, just wow. I can't believe they're actually going to do it. Personally I'm actually happy about it, it will be so much more rewarding finding useful and cool gear instead of going to the AH. (Which I did 9 out of 10 times because the game isn't reliable in dropping good loot at all)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2013)

Woah. Big move.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!

About bloody time.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2013)

Watch the AH economists panic.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh, that works too. I only heard there wouldn't be an AH for ladder players.

Although it doesnt really matter, now everyone will just go back to d2jsp.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2013)

Just purchased this game, haven't played it since I spent my entire day on GTA V


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Looks like the auction house is being removed from the game.



[YOUTUBE]ussCHoQttyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 18, 2013)

Big news there. I just thank my lucky star that I upgraded my wizard through the auction houses a month ago so at least I have some decent farming gear. 

I'm seriously breaking cold sweat now. Before upgrade, the clown  barely had 120k dps..... :sweat

Another 30 levels to go to hit P100. I have recklessly completed the Rare, Champion and Haunted achievements so the grinding from now on will be a bit short of some entertainment....


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Cow level confirmed


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 18, 2013)

So after a few more upgrades I'm closer to my goal of 200k unbuffed DPS, (now at 186k).

Anyone have any suggestions on where I should focus on my next upgrade?   The next thing I was thinking of replacing was my chest armor once I  have some decent gold again.


----------



## luminaeus (Sep 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Cow level confirmed


----------



## insane111 (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know what the point is in removing it. There are very simple solutions to fix all of the problems it caused, while keeping it intact. One example, making everything you buy off the AH become account bound. And fixing drops so that it doesn't feel like the AH is required.

I guess removing it makes for better advertising. If anything it's definitely a good way to suck more people into buying the Xpac.


----------



## eHav (Sep 19, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I don't know what the point is in removing it. There are very simple solutions to fix all of the problems it caused, while keeping it intact. One example, making everything you buy off the AH become account bound. And fixing drops so that it doesn't feel like the AH is required.
> 
> I guess removing it makes for better advertising. If anything it's definitely a good way to suck more people into buying the Xpac.



fixing the drops would make most people happy. i think the major issue about the AH is that you really feel a need to rely on it to advance and upgrade, and when you are farming for gear, its never with hopes that something drops for you, but instead something you can sell for a high price on the AH so you can then buy what you want. the AH became more important than pretty much everything else. 

If the loot is made to be more like the console loot, where  you will find upgrades for yourself, then i couldnt care less if the AH is fixed, removed, hacked etc. i could have my "single player" diablo once again!


----------



## insane111 (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## eHav (Sep 19, 2013)

that is exactly what we need. highest end legendaries would probably have their own market still, and everyone else would be happy!


----------



## insane111 (Sep 20, 2013)

I wonder if they're lining up the new patch with the AH cllosing, that means it would take until mid March. God damn they're so slow.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2013)

Blizzard time is different.

I hate to admit it, but I'll probably try to get some large amounts of gold before the AH closes since the last thing I want to do in RoS is gold farming to do basic things like crafting....


----------



## insane111 (Sep 20, 2013)

I forgot there will probably be a PTR, so maybe we can at least try it a bit sooner.

Or if there's a closed beta I can get in on that


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

So I my character is a lvl 14 Demon Hunter, but why the fuck do I keep finding loot for the other classes?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So I my character is a lvl 14 Demon Hunter, but why the fuck do I keep finding loot for the other classes?



Because they want you to use the auction houses


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

But it isn't even integrated into the in-game interface. That's why I never access the AH anyways. 

And wtf why do I need to pay 10k gold for 14 extra spaces in my stash? I barely get any big amounts of gold from looting and the AH is gonna close down anyways so fuck off Blizzard. I paid 60 bucks for this and I get this + online DRM + no means to locally save your game on the HDD (so no way to undo accidental deaths). I would have been better off with the console version god-fucking-dammit.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But it isn't even integrated into the in-game interface. That's why I never access the AH anyways.
> 
> And wtf why do I need to pay 10k gold for 14 extra spaces in my stash?:



That's nothing compared to the million for the last extra space


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Why do I suddenly have a hard time beating enemies than before? Didn't I grind enough or what?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> That's nothing compared to the million for the last extra space



Doesn't matter I paid 65 bucks for this game so this is outrageous. I'M PLAYING SINGLE PLAYER FFS, DON'T CHARGE ME FOR IN-GAME PAYWALLS.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why do I suddenly have a hard time beating enemies than before? Didn't I grind enough or what?



Depends on your gear. If you don't have the damage to kill them quickly as their HP etc. increase, it's bound to get annoying. 
Aren't you still in Normal though? Normally people don't need to grind at all until the barrier between Hell and Inferno starts



Daftvirgin said:


> Doesn't matter I paid 65 bucks for this game so this is outrageous. I'M PLAYING SINGLE PLAYER FFS, DON'T CHARGE ME FOR IN-GAME PAYWALLS.


It's not like they're charging you money for that, but it's pretty useless indeed


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 21, 2013)

Demon Hunters are not exactly beginner friendly. The mobs will outrun you no matter what, which is sad since DH functions best as a ranged attacker. I had to fund my DH using other classes and its cost versus damage output is still not ideal. 

Taking a hiatus from my WD and playing as archon wizard for now. Switching from having to leech life and stall the enemies to remaining stationary and melting enemies in the same spot is a decadent bliss.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 22, 2013)

Im in need of jewel-crafting pages


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 22, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Im in need of jewel-crafting pages



Auction House is your best friend, while stocks last.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2013)

If you have gear worth selling, I'd trade it in for real money while you still can and come back in 6 months for the patch (or expansion).

Especially if you're mainly going to play on ladder (which is where I'm guessing the majority of people will be).


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 28, 2013)

Sometimes I wish that the drops can have a bit more substance. I have been turning 9 out of 10 legendary drops into brimstone and it's annoying. Before the expansion patch in March, I hope to at least get a usable Chantodo's wand so that I have the option to convert to CM build as and when I like. 

Doing uber runs at MP6 with a bunch of cool people is fun as an archon until the cooldown kicks in. Then I will running like hell and waiting for resurrection when I get nailed by falling boulders, slowdown globe and fireball all in my direction.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 28, 2013)

> so that I have the option to convert to CM build as and when I like.



You know they're getting rid of stuff like perma freeze and perma Archon? I wouldn't plan around it.

On another note, as of a couple days ago the people at Blizzard now all have a take-home alpha version of the expansion. They're under NDA of course, but if something big gets leaked then that's probably why.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 29, 2013)

^

Nice to know they're making good progress.

I'm not playing as much as I did before, but it's still lots of fun playing a session from time to time. I've reached the ceiling with my DH on MP5 and I'm getting pressured. But it's fun, I always need to be on the move and active.

I love the monster density when playing as a DH. Hopefully Loot runs and Act 5 in Reaper of Souls will also have area's with huge mobs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOeAkck9G5U&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 29, 2013)

insane111 said:


> You know they're getting rid of stuff like perma freeze and perma Archon? I wouldn't plan around it.
> 
> On another note, as of a couple days ago the people at Blizzard now all have a take-home alpha version of the expansion. They're under NDA of course, but if something big gets leaked then that's probably why.



Yeah, I am concerned if they are going to do something drastic hence I do not wish to invest into a proper wand this time. Only praying for the drops, otherwise I will just drag along for the next 28 levels as an archon wiz. 

To be honest, my archon is not exactly very permanent. It is only permanent in certain maps like Fields of Misery, Weeping Hollow and Dahlgur Oasis. The previous places where my WD used to farm (i.e. entire Act 3 and Vault of Assassin) actually invokes numerous cooldowns due to lack of mobs. I think my critical chance is quite decent at 59.5% so archon mode definitely already has its limitations. But given the overall efficiency, I don't suppose it's bad.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2013)

PermaArchon absolutely depends on the areas you play in, but those are usually the most efficient ones anyway. Any class profits from high monster density because it means more stuff to kill in a shorter time, unless you play at a MP where things give you trouble.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm playing this game, but I have no fucking clue what the fuck you guys are talking about 

Diablo is about having fun and being a badass, you shouldn't be busy trying to calculate your farming xp and all that shit IMHO.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, MP6 is currently the best balance for me for single player or in public games with 4 players. Initially I did feel a strain when there are 4 in a map but after pumping in some paragon levels, things are not so rough now. 

Not much of a grinder though, I see many players who are with the game since June last year have already achieved paragon 100 characters. I tend to drift off to do quests and as a result, developed 9 level 60 toons. That's the reason why I'm back to level grinding. :sweat


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2013)

I am still upgrading and making good money on the side. Currently I've got around 1.6 billion to spend. Everybody is throwing their items on the AH for super cheap.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

What's your definition of "super cheap"


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2013)

500-600 million

then I sell my old gear for above 1 billion


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 4, 2013)

D3 made heaps of changes since its launch and one can tell from the way we handle treasure goblins during every major patch.

When it first started:
Treasure Goblins were the most exciting spawn in the map. Quite easily killed before you reach inferno stage. The Greed over Need achievement is a must to complete.

Inferno means inferno:
Most people won't survive Act 2 back then and the goblin spawn at the Ancient Path was one of the most rewarding farming spots for new inferno kids. As long as an elite doesn't spawn too.

11 levels of hell:
Some players like me probably struggled a bit to move from Act 1 to Act 2 and could barely stand in Act 3. Then came the MP levels that opened the access to all Acts. However, surviving pre-patch Act 2 and MP5 was a totally different matter. Imagine the humiliation when the first goblin you engaged escaped with 70% blood intact. Time to go back to the basics...

Nirvana land (present):
Some bit of skill balancing here and there for the past year but basically no dramatic power changes. Players slowly gain in strength and once again manhandle goblins in their preferred niche environment. (I cannot guarantee the same for MP10 though, it may be yet another chance to get humiliated. )

Personally, I miss the thrill of hunting goblins back when it first started. It was more rewarding and meaningful as the spawn rate of goblins and the drops to look forward to were more closely related. Right now, killing goblins can be a waste of time but players still feel obliged to kill it because it could be a wasted opportunity (0.00xxx% chance of dropping decent stuff) not to do so. 

Future of goblins?
I think goblins deserve some bit of respect. The next hero class Blizzard should create is the Goblin. Just imagine how fun it will be to have in-built ability like, improved gold pick-up radius, teleport, attract additional mobs (potential party skill), improved movement speed, etc. DH right now is quite the failure as it is neither here nor there. For an improved DEX class, the goblin will be our answer. 

(Crusader is just bread and butter of Blizzard games, give us something more exciting please!)


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2013)

Havent done my regular showing off with new times as of lately

my new weapon


my new belt


my new amulet


my new shoulders(bought them 10 minutes ago actually)


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2013)

I haven't even touched D3 in quite some time.


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2013)

I spend about 30 minutes every day. Logging in 2 times a day to check for items and thats all.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

So you're not even playing the game, but instead buying items that make your character stronger... and you'll keep this up until the expansion when all your items will become practically worthless and the AH is gone?


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2013)

I am increasing the overall value of my character. There is enough time to decide whether I'll sell it all or I'll play.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

When will be AH be revoked?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'll only play on ladder, so anything I do from now to the expansion is completely worthless.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> When will be AH be revoked?



March 2014.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

man I used to be excited to play this game, but now that I'm stuck in the boring dessert levels, I kinda regret paying 60 bucks for this...

The enchantress follower is super cute though pek


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

What do you mean, stuck? At which level/difficulty?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

Nah not really stuck, but more like, shit's too boring for me to even want to progress through the story. 

and I'd hoped for this game to be more exciting to play instead I feel as if I'm level grinding in Skyrim (compared to D1's dungeons and dungeons only) and I get lag from the shitty online DRM stuff. I think its the overall atmosphere that's lacking. D1 really had a sense of danger and fear, while D3 feels and looks too much like a MMORPG with the online account-bound saving and -10% durability penalty. 

Never played D2 though (because of compability issues with win7 and win8), but I'd love to play it for once.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

Honestly, playing this for the story isn't a good idea, that will entertain you for a few hours at most IF YOU LIKE THE STORY.

If the gameplay doesn't capture you then it's probably a miss
Most people here have been playing hundreds of hours


----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah well I blame the atmosphere. It's been too... WoW-ized.

D1 was like: *click* OMG thats terrifying imma gonna die
D3 is like: *click* *click* *click* I should sell this on the AH *click* *click* *click* oh damn I died another -10% durability

If you listen to the OST of both games alone, you'll feel that D1's sounds a lot more dreadful.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

This is the first thing you heard in D1 once you entered Tristram's Cathedral:












Beats anything on D3's OST IMO


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2013)

I call this "morning luck" . Only 300 mil


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 8, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> This is the first thing you heard in D1 once you entered Tristram's Cathedral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. This track is really awesome.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey, so I got to the part where I gotta find the blood of this Zoltun guy in act 2. I'm currently level 23 and I have a bow doing 44.1 dmg/sec. Is that on par?


----------



## JH24 (Oct 10, 2013)

^ As long as you feel you can kill mobs pretty quick it should be good. You can also check on AH what kind of DPS weapons are around that level.


It seems lag issues are finally solved. Game was unplayable for me for over a week, but today is the first day latency seems to be fine.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

JH24 said:


> ^ As long as you feel you can kill mobs pretty quick it should be good. You can also check on AH what kind of DPS weapons are around that level.
> 
> 
> It seems lag issues are finally solved. Game was unplayable for me for over a week, but today is the first day latency seems to be fine.



Are GTA 5 and Diablo 3 using the same servers or something


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Hey, so I got to the part where I gotta find the blood of this Zoltun guy in act 2. I'm currently level 23 and I have a bow doing 44.1 dmg/sec. Is that on par?



What region you in?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm now taking a quick break from an 4hr session  I'm level 28 right now and I'm at the bastion in Act 3 

got damn the 10 auction limit is annoying as fuck because I have a ton of good loot I wanna sell, but I have to stuff everything into my stash  Say, how do you guys make big money except from the AH?

And I made a second character, a wizard this time. I have a question though, does the wizard benefit from wielding weapons? He is able to wield them, but he doesn't quite use them (because he casts spells with his hands while wielding the weapon), so does the damage output equals the DPS of the wielded weapon or not?



JH24 said:


> ^ As long as you feel you can kill mobs pretty quick it should be good. You can also check on AH what kind of DPS weapons are around that level.
> 
> 
> It seems lag issues are finally solved. Game was unplayable for me for over a week, but today is the first day latency seems to be fine.



I get loot with DPS ranging between 20 and 30. I got the bow with 44 DPS on the AH though. 



Black Wraith said:


> What region you in?



Europe. You wanna hang out lol?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

Your weapon determines your damage per attack and the speed. Pretty much all damage abilities depend on your weapon damage.

So if you have a 1.00 attacks per second weapon, spells with a regular damage tick will deal the weapon damage every 1 second.

That can be quite important for e.g. the Critical Mass build which needs fast attack speed. Also, the time to take down enemies can be critical. 

Say you have a weapon that deals 50 damage every 0.75 seconds and one that deals 60 every 1 seconds. The first one is better if you can one-shot enemies with it, but as soon as you can't do that anymore, you will need 1.5 seconds to do so, which will slow you down tremendously.
Just an example.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 10, 2013)

okay I see. 

How do I join you guys on this game?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

Depends... which region do you play in again?

I hardly open the game though, not much of a point until the expansion


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2013)

How fast can you clear MP10?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Depends... which region do you play in again?
> 
> I hardly open the game though, not much of a point until the expansion


Europe.


Rios said:


> How fast can you clear MP10?



What's MP10? I'm sorry but I'm a noob


----------



## JH24 (Oct 10, 2013)

^

MP10 means Monster Power 10. You can set a monster power level for any difficulty. It increases experience, gold and magic find, but also increases monster health and monster damage. At Inferno a higher monster power setting also increases the chance for bonus loot drops.

When you reach Inferno, setting Monster Power at a minimum of 1 will also increase monster density by a large amount in Act 1, 2 and 4. It will also make all monsters in all acts level 63 and allow for level 63 item drops, regardless of which act your playing. Some area's will play very different from before. (For example Fields of Misery, Halls of Agony, Dahlgur Oasis will be packed with huge monster mobs)


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 13, 2013)

Paragon 77. Can't wait to cross the 80th mark for the first time. 

There are many legendaries to go around but I'm not sure why I keep getting Frostburn Gauntlets. It's like 1 per paragon level, kind of depressing.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

hey guys just for fun check the amulets of those 4 barbs


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks legit


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Rios said:


> hey guys just for fun check the amulets of those 4 barbs


Those Teeming Necklace dupes have been in circulation for a while now. Every now and then I'd see in chat "WTB Teeming."  Despite being dupes, they still cost a ton though.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah the original duper has made tens of thousands of dollars off of it.

However I think they found a better Teeming.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

the only EU dupe I can remember is this sword




because they were selling on the AH at the same time


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

I think once October ends I'll be selling out my whole character and when the expansion comes play Ladder. Seems like the best option.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2013)

>Spending thousands of dollars on a soon to be obsolete game item in order to stop playing the game because it's too easy

I will never understand these people


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

I remember when I was all hyped about the expansion. Then I realized it was like 6 months away.

I don't know if I'll get it to be honest.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 17, 2013)

Original D3 beta started 2 weeks after Blizzcon, I hope they're going for a similar time frame.

I Act 5 will be limited, but I hope they will still let people level to 70. I don't see any reason to restrict levels.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 18, 2013)

What are the best offensive Wizard powers for Inferno?


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> What are the best offensive Wizard powers for Inferno?



Currently the best build for completing inferno is the ridiculously overpowered permafreeze build. However, I take it you are new to inferno, so I don't think your gear will suit it properly.

Post your profile and we can answer your question 

edit: zomg 300th post


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Currently the best build for completing inferno is the ridiculously overpowered permafreeze build. However, I take it you are new to inferno, so I don't think your gear will suit it properly.
> 
> Post your profile and we can answer your question
> 
> edit: zomg 300th post



I've been playing on Inferno for a while now and I've had little trouble with my current build. However, I only recently found out about the MP system...

Anyway, this is me:


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Overwatch,

just some casual observation here. Your gear is lacking in critical hit chance and all resistance. Your skills I presume drains arcane power tremendously but you have little means to recover the resource. If possible, select some gear and skills that can help you recover your arcane power, otherwise there may be a break in attacks. Your weapon is the fast attacking type so if I may assume, drains your resources even faster.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I've been playing on Inferno for a while now and I've had little trouble with my current build. However, I only recently found out about the MP system...
> 
> Anyway, this is me:



How much gold do you have? 

The permafreeze build works around the passive Critical Mass, which has a chance to reduce your cooldowns by 1 second when you crit. Then they use Arcane Power on Crit, which is currently on your wand, to recover AP quickly. They have very high attack speed and very high crit chance. As a result, the cooldown in their Frost Nova is constantly being reduced to zero, so they can spam it, permanently freezing monsters and critting like mad.



The skills for the build are: 

Wicked Wind - Tornadoes
Chain Reaction - Explosive Blast
Whatever rune you want - Diamond Skin
Cold Snap - Frost Nova
Either storm armor (the rune that does dmg when you crit) or Energy Armor (the rune that increases crit chance).
The last can be teleport.

Passives: critical mass, cold blooded, glass cannon or astral presence

Look up Wizard Critical Mass builds on youtube or something, they can give a good description.

Final note: Aim for more crit chance (helm, rings, amulet), also your life is pretty low, your boots/bracers/gloves/anything can have more vitality


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, folks.


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2013)

ATTENTION!

I finally decided to sell my gear and want opinions on how to do it. Selling it for gold? Trying the RMAH? Using 3rd party site? What would you recommend


----------



## JH24 (Oct 24, 2013)

^

If you can connect somehow your RMAH auctions with a Paypal account you can move your earnings to your bank account. I'm not sure if that's possible in Europe. 

Unless you're very sure you can get more from selling on  reliable third party sites.


With the AH being removed eventually, I'm not sure how much gold you should keep behind but I'm sure you won't need billions.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 28, 2013)

Enchanting items makes them bind on account... ok I can live with that

Changing items visual appearance makes them bind on account... DAFUCK is the point of that?


----------



## JH24 (Oct 29, 2013)

^

I agree. I really like the role of the Mystic, but making it bound on account when changing the appearance is not good at all. Why not just automatically remove an altered appearance of an item as soon as you're going to trade and/or sell it to another player?

I just realized I haven't played this game for weeks. Still looking forward to Blizzcon, but playing the current game isn't rewarding in any way anymore IMO.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2013)

The prospect of all your current gear becoming useless probably killed the enthusiasm of most people.
Because what's the point of playing a game like this if you're working towards a futile goal? 

And I mean futile even within the concept of wasting time grinding for digital numbers.


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The prospect of all your current gear becoming useless probably killed the enthusiasm of most people.
> Because what's the point of playing a game like this if you're working towards a futile goal?
> 
> And I mean futile even within the concept of wasting time grinding for digital numbers.



To me it sounds like a mini game reset in Diablo III. If you have good gear now, you only have a short farming advantage over beginners when the expansion is launched. However, it makes no difference for other items like gold, crafting tools that more established players can store. 

Theoretically, the best move now is to raise a character to paragon 100 then liquidate as much equipment as possible. Lastly, take a 5 months break from D3 before the expansion.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 30, 2013)

If RoS gets released in March like D3 vanilla I am going to be a very pissed off Wraith. I hope it gets released sometime near June as I'm getting married in March.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2013)

Reaper of Marriages. You can only pick one.


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a Paypal account of course but nobody really cares about RMAH anymore and I am way too big of a pussy to try out the third party selling sites. Bummer 

Hey JH24 tell me when you are going to be online so I can give you those 900m back.


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2013)

Its sad. I got scammed so much in D2 and now this reliable way to trade in D3 is going down. Enthusiasm killed indeed.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 30, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> If RoS gets released in March like D3 vanilla I am going to be a very pissed off Wraith. I hope it gets released sometime near June as I'm getting married in March.



d3 was released in may

anyway congratz on getting married! May it go well :3


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 30, 2013)

Dang, can't believe I forgot that it got delayed.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2013)

I regret not botting this game, a friend made 3 grand off the RMAH just from running 1 bot. 

I made a similar amount from botting WoW though.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

imagine those dupers. Whoever found the first Teeming and other infamous dupes (Echoing Furies) has probably made well over 10 grand off of it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]spqYg_aTTcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JH24 (Nov 9, 2013)

Not  bad. But I can't say I'm interested at the moment though. 

Maybe that feeling comes back closer to release.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2013)

Interesting stuff about the new difficulty levels, btw.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2013)

I dont even care what they are gonna implement. I never watch trailers for anything, just go in and be surprised.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2013)

How do you know if it's worth spending your money on, then?


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2013)

Its Diablo. Thats enough.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

Me gusta the new trailer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2013)

did anyone here have/has stutterring/HDD loading in D3 in-game ? since the game does not pre-load, so your HDD is constantly loading stuff mid-game


if so - were you able to fix it by running the game off of a ~16GB USB 2.0 flash drive ?  did it actually work ?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2013)

I only have 8 gb drives so I never tested that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2013)

so you don't have that issue then ? or you just live with it ? 

you have HDD or SSD btw ? 




something like this btw


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2013)

I just live with it. When I start a game, I enter every major area for a few seconds and let it load, and that's usually enough for the rest of the game to not randomly die from load lag.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2013)

yeah I know what you mean ...


but fuck, that kind of shit just kills whatever small amount of wanting to play D3 I might've had left =/

especially since I'm on HC atm


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2013)

My next PC will have an SSD, then this shit will never happen again


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 9, 2013)

The new trailer looks promising. I hope the game music really does sound like the trailer's this time or it will be a complete bore. Right now, D3's soundtrack is negligible to enhancing entertainment and makes no difference even if your PC speakers are damaged.

There seems to be some new point system for skills (too lazy to check it up in D3 homepage!) and hopefully it helps to balance some aspects of the game. 

What interests me most is the bounty quests. I have completed most of the achievable achievements (those that do not require you to play another 100 hours to complete or tear your hair out due to poor instances) so new quests and challenges are very much welcome.

For now, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the expansion will be worthwhile. (I am rooting for this actually, otherwise I will go back to jabbing amateur iPad games instead!!!)


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

I never listened to the music of D3. Maybe I should but from that I don't think I'm missing much.


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2013)

You've never played Path of Exile then. In that game every 2 minutes you and the enemies will be forcefully rearranged and there is nothing you can do. Better connection or better PC wont save you.


----------



## JH24 (Nov 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1acHbIgsuY[/YOUTUBE]


I can't deny I'm excited for this game now. Looking awesome, and they're really going for a different atmosphere. They show pieces of Westmarch and the zones deeper into the expansion, they show some of the new monsters, etc.


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2013)

Just sold 450 mil for 10 EUR so at least the gold selling is working. Guess if I cant get favorable trades on the RMAH I have to sell the items on the GAH, then sell the gold. Some money will be taken but what can you do.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 10, 2013)

If you plan to buy the expansion, you could save up enough bnet balance for that first, since it's not taxed.


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2013)

Guess I'll buy a physical copy from a local store like I did with the original game.


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2013)

SOLD MY FROGGY FROG FOR 100 EUR 

someone paid the price of almost 2 D3 games for an item, which soon will be obsolete


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2013)

Funny thing is I paid 450 mil back in the day for it. Now I sold it roughly for 4.5 billion. Probably it could have been even more if it was before the AH announcement.

Man, I am good at trading but slow when I have to make profit out of it


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

Any of you guys own the console version?


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2013)

I forgot to press the zero one more time so I sold my amulet for 10 EUR instead of 100. Ok maybe 100 was a bit to much but the thing was worth at least 50. Sad sad day T_T.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Rios said:


> SOLD MY FROGGY FROG FOR 100 EUR
> 
> someone paid the price of almost 2 D3 games for an item, which soon will be obsolete



Some people  Well lucky for you, making a sweet profit from other people's lack of foresight


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2013)

I've made a grand total of 140 EUR after taxes so far, still have 10 more items on the RMAH so even if they sell for 10 EUR each I'll get around 200-220 in grand total. Not that good considering how many hours I've spent with the game but hey, its free money.


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2013)

Aaand just to keep you all updated, a Vile Ward. You know, that shoulder thing, where you can craft better yellow ones? Yea it got sold for 35 EUR. So like 2 billion for that piece of shit. Still 9 more items to sell.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

What ever happened to that itemization update that was supposed to be here by now.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rios said:


> Aaand just to keep you all updated, a Vile Ward. You know, that shoulder thing, where you can craft better yellow ones? Yea it got sold for 35 EUR. So like 2 billion for that piece of shit. Still 9 more items to sell.



You shoulda been selling stuff back when it was valuable, so much easy money. I got around $800 in the first 4-5 months just from playing the game normally and without actively flipping. I only flipped something if I ran into something great by accident while searching for upgrades..


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2013)

This is America we are talking about. Its way harder to actually make good money in Europe. I am just happy they still sell even though they are practically worthless.


----------



## JH24 (Nov 20, 2013)

A "friends and family Beta test" for RoS has just started.




A short video about the Wizard's Arcane Orb skill

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZ6mfGUFKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

250 EUR achieved, going for the 300 now.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2013)

JH24 said:


> A "friends and family Beta test" for RoS has just started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THEY BROUGHT FROST ORB BACK


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2013)

That brings me back.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 26, 2013)

The beta looks amazing.

Me gusta.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh shit I haven't been around so I didn't know it started. Gotta go ask for my invite!


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2013)

Dont know and dont care. I believe in Blizzard just like how I believe in Bioware.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

I really believe this xpac will revive the game, it looks so amazing and fun.

I don't care what people say anymore, I love d3 and it absorbed a wonderful 1000+ hours of my life

okay maybe not _wonderful_

Zaru how much rep do you have, ur the only one that has a different rep message


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2013)

I didnt even notice they changed them, rofl.

Either way no matter how shitty Hearthstone turned out to be I shall forever have faith in D3.

it rhymes


----------



## insane111 (Dec 4, 2013)

I wanted to share my RoS beta like I did with original D3, but it seems like they changed the logging-in-from-a-new-location system. Making it way more annoying/difficult to share.

Maybe I'll try it again with RoS, but I didn't have any success trying to share Hearthstone. It would just keep locking the account over and over, I couldn't get it to permanently unlock both of our locations.  Back during original D3 beta I only had to unlock it 1 time, and then that person was good to go forever.

Maybe now the system can figure out that logging in from 2 distant locations in such a short time is impossible?


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2013)

sounds disheartening


----------



## littevers1991 (Dec 5, 2013)

This edition of Diablo is quite good as compared to its previous versions. I recently bought it and i am playing it from last three days. The grapics are quite good.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I wanted to share my RoS beta like I did with original D3, but it seems like they changed the logging-in-from-a-new-location system. Making it way more annoying/difficult to share.
> 
> Maybe I'll try it again with RoS, but I didn't have any success trying to share Hearthstone. It would just keep locking the account over and over, I couldn't get it to permanently unlock both of our locations.  Back during original D3 beta I only had to unlock it 1 time, and then that person was good to go forever.
> 
> Maybe now the system can figure out that logging in from 2 distant locations in such a short time is impossible?



Are you enjoying Reaper of Souls?


----------



## JH24 (Dec 12, 2013)

Closed Beta has started: 


Even if you don't have a RoS beta-key, you should be able go on the PTR to test and try out the changes in the vanilla version.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn it, the PTR and beta are on the same server, so now there's a 20+ minute queue to create games on both beta/ptr.

I wanted to share beta with people, but now it forces me to give out my secret answer to everyone I share with. And people can do very annoying things with the answer.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 13, 2013)

cross my heart and hope to die that I might get a beta key.

just maybe

plz blizz


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

judging by how fast they were with the hearthstone one I'd say I'll get one in february


----------



## JH24 (Dec 13, 2013)

Playing around a bit with the PTR (non RoS) I have to say there are a lot of (subtle) improvements, everything seems to feel smoother and more refined.

The way loot works definitely changed a lot, I beat several mobs but the only thing that dropped from one of them were a few scraps for crafting. But I really like the change, a lot better than looking over a bunch of useless items. Rare loot seems more focused on the Elites now, I think except from one or two items everything else came from Elites. (For now there was quite a gap between the items I had and the loot that dropped, but the stats do make more sense now)

Elites have a number of new affixes as well, I like them visually but the only one so far that really made an impact regarding damage was Poison Enchanted, that one hurt a lot. Elite packs also seem to have more variation. I got a Hellhound pack led by a Fallen Grunt, or a group of Heralds of Pestilence led by a Bloodclan Warrior.


Playing with my Demon Hunter on Master, regarding monster health I would say it hovers around MP 6, but damage seems to be quite lower. (MP 3/4) Died one time to a pack of Hellhounds with the ability to create plague "circles", they really seemed to spam them and damage was surprisingly high.


I'm not really convinced yet on allocating points to your character, I felt more like adding a few numbers to a trait of your character, but it didn't do much for me. Felt a bit disappointing for some reason.


----------



## eHav (Dec 13, 2013)

logged on PTR in the morning to find out my WW barb cant be a WW barb anymore. had to go to univ. came home and havent been able to open a game since


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2013)

So I tried the PTR. Needless to say, they ruined Archon, so I looked at the other options.
With my now "weaker than before" wizard, Master difficulty was actually just about right in terms of kill speed, although there was no danger of dying. Why?
The dominance passive. They will nerf it for sure. It increases your life by a LOT.

I didn't try out the changes for faster spells like signature stuff, but I LOVE frost orb. I loved it in Diablo 2 and it feels almost the same in D3, only with the difference that there are no mobs immune to frost. So fuck yes. It's not the strongest skill but simply fun to play.

Within 1 minute, I had a rare item drop that was better than one of my legendaries in every category other than pickup radius. And that was one of those "level 61" teaser items (they don't go higher on PTR I think)

The addition of paragon bonusses is something I welcome a lot. It can effectively fill up some of your weaknesses. Not by a lot, but still. Especially those for life on hit, life regen, crit chance/damage, resource amount/cost... it DOES make a difference.


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

I cant even play cause I am naked.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> I cant even play cause I am naked.


You should start another character to play and get some more Paragon levels.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2013)

Rios, it's not like drops matter on the PTR so you might as well use mediocre leftover gear to obliterate stuff on a lower difficulty. It's all about testing out new runes and seeing new stuff.

I didn't quite trust my eyes at first when I saw those new champion mobs with new affixes. Maybe it's the novelty factor but it felt really interesting to react to them.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 14, 2013)

One thing I noticed is that they seemed to have put the monster density back to what it was before. I can't say I've really missed it so far, as the emphasis for loot seems to have shifted to Elite/Champion packs anyway. In a way it makes fighting against Elites more fun knowing you have a chance at better drops, and if not at least you get items that make sense. (I like how they separated stats among primary/secondary lines)


I don't have much incentive to level my DH any further before RoS, although I definitely check out PTR a few times each week. I'm looking forward to level the Crusader eventually, seems to have a lot of fun and flashy skills/effects.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 14, 2013)

Guys any suggested build for monk?


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

Is it worth it to make a new hero? I mean are there enough changes to the core leveling gameplay? If not I'll just equip a 500k WD and roll around.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 14, 2013)

JH24 said:


> One thing I noticed is that they seemed to have put the monster density back to what it was before. I can't say I've really missed it so far, as the emphasis for loot seems to have shifted to Elite/Champion packs anyway. In a way it makes fighting against Elites more fun knowing you have a chance at better drops, and if not at least you get items that make sense. (I like how they separated stats among primary/secondary lines)
> 
> 
> I don't have much incentive to level my DH any further before RoS, although I definitely check out PTR a few times each week. I'm looking forward to level the Crusader eventually, seems to have a lot of fun and flashy skills/effects.


They mentioned earlier that they had changed the density back. Not sure if they said if it was permanent or not.




TerminaTHOR said:


> Guys any suggested build for monk?


You could check mine out though it's not a 'normal' Monk build because I have no offensive spenders.





Rios said:


> Is it worth it to make a new hero? I mean are there enough changes to the core leveling gameplay? If not I'll just equip a 500k WD and roll around.


It's worth it to get to the plvls and have some more experience with other characters. It's like you've only played 1/5th of the entire game by sticking to one character.

Heck, maybe even check out HC.


----------



## eHav (Dec 14, 2013)

hmm Master difficulty seems rather easy, and my barb seems to be hitting harder even tho has less dps, at about 140k now. was hitting some 2.7 mil hits with berserker on making elites die in a few hits. i can only imagine how easy it is for guys with 300k+ constant dps


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2013)

Barbarians nerfed to the ground 

If it was a competitive multiplayer game, sure. I'd understand. But really? This?


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

I am stuck at Authenticating Credentials, whats up with that?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2013)

Overloaded servers


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

Seems like it. Glad I am not the only one. 

So all character data will be kept till march? I mean how exactly does this PTR work, do you lose everything once you log out?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2013)

I dunno how long it's open, they're stress testing it until the 15th. Dunno what's after that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 14, 2013)

Going back to the old monster density is very painfully evident.

No items drop, it's the complete opposite of before. Now it's when you kill an elite pack you'll pick up one yellow item.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 14, 2013)

Its good that all my leveling on separate characters will pay off. I was one of the last people of my irl friends to hit plvl 100, mostly because I kept switching classes to play, got bored with one too fast. So in the end I had 1 plvl 100, and 5 plvl ~50s. My friends all quit after 100 and will come back for RoS, so I will have the lead against them for the first time 

also I can play any class I want now without having to spend 200m each time I do.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't speak for the RoS beta, but the PTR 2.01 beta feels a bit like a mess at points. It feels as if they just took RoS and cut out all expansion related content, but without carefully looking if other things still work right after doing so. No experience, certain items are unusable as they're level 61, still the RoS startup screen (Nice, but also a tease), seeing the level 61 skill while you know you can't use it or reach that level, etc.

Kind of gives the feeling the PTR 2.01 is a bit of an afterthought. Although most problems are going to be fixed this week, it still leaves a bit of a bad aftertaste. 

That aside, I enjoyed playing so far, once the cooldown is over I copy my Monk. And hopefully monster density will be increased again as well, after playing some of Act 1/2 it definitely feels more empty.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2013)

Monster density was one of the most important changes, so I don't know why they would keep it like that. People would just have to mass-farm act 3 again... (or whatever is new in act 5)


----------



## JH24 (Dec 17, 2013)

^

I'm not sure why they changed it, maybe because they want it to better match the new loot 2.0 system but there are a lot of complaints about it. After playing on vanilla D3, I really want RoS having the same density, although I guess I could get used to it again. (Going Elite hunting instead of going after white mobs)


Going to level a Barbarian in the coming days, looking forward to see how "different" the experience feels.


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

Nohing different. No point in playing, will wait for the beta invite.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 17, 2013)

The new monster density is getting revamped back to normal?

..


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2013)

is the trading post gone yet? worth reinstalling the live game yet?


----------



## insane111 (Dec 17, 2013)

It's funny how they keep canceling out all of the good changes with an equal amount of bad changes.

 If the current beta is approximately what we will get at release, most people are just going to quit shortly after hitting 70. The replayability and social aspects of the game haven't improved nearly as much as they've made people believe.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm noticing the same thing as well. For every two steps forward they seem to take one step back.

One mistake they made is that the 2.01 PTR is just a watered down version of the RoS beta. It should have been a standalone version. Now we for example still have a Mystic in PTR but who doesn't serve any role. 


They really need to add difficulty levels to the Master setting, they also once stated "loot runs" would be part of "vanilla" Diablo as well, but now is only part of the expansion. One of the main issues in vanilla wasn't just loot, but playing every time through the same predictable kind of environments as well. Having loot runs in vanilla or in PTR would generate a lot more excitement. RoS already has plenty to offer on its own.

It may have been better only to release the RoS closed beta than this PTR version alongside it. This doesn't make a good first impression at all IMHO. I kinda lost interest leveling up a Barb on PTR, because you just know the area's will mostly be the same.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2013)

No, Master doesn't need additional settings in the long run since everyone will be hanging out in Torment, which has 6 additional sub-settings.

Unless you plan on staying in vanilla D3, in which case that sucks of course. They are probably trying to "force" people into buying the expansion.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 18, 2013)

^

Yeah, I was referring to people who would keep the "vanilla" version. I do think they'll add it eventually, seeing the console version has different settings for Master as well.

From what I've heard Torment has the same density as you get now from MP1+. If that's true then that's a good sign. Hopefully they'll put it back together with loot 2.0 in vanilla as well, otherwise it would be seen as another attempt to force people to buy the expansio just to get back the higher density.


I admit there isn't much reason not to buy the expansion when RoS comes out, but it's becoming a bit too obvious they're moving many features towards the expansion and purposely water down vanilla content. Loot runs where once said to be part of vanilla as well. You wouldn't have the Act 5 environments but there would still be plenty of randomized content and it would help the endgame for both vanilla and the expansion.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2013)

But you gotta ask yourself, does anyone still play Diablo 2 without the expansion? 
The same thing will happen with D3.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 18, 2013)

^

True, I couldn't see Diablo 2 without LoD either anymore. I do feel though they should be careful not taking away features from vanilla and moving it towards the expansion.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm getting married on the 22nd.....


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2013)

Buy two copies and have your honeymoon in Westmarch


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

Holy crap why 40? Should have been 30 damnit, they are overpricing this shit.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm not so hyped about this anymore :x


----------



## JH24 (Dec 29, 2013)

^

The same for me. My interest is slowly decreasing, this will likely change closer to release date but some of the choices they made have left a bitter aftertaste for me.

Price is pretty expensive for what is offered, they're removing features (especially Monster Power/Density from vanilla and removing loot runs from vanilla) They seem a bit too greedy for my tastes and try to force people to buy the expansion by making the original game less attractive.


I know the original game will be obsolete when RoS comes out, but there's no need to "nerf" vanilla as RoS has plenty to offer on its own. But a lot can still change in the coming months.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't know, they have to finalize the expansion if they'll release it in the coming months. I'll probably still get it but I don't think I'll play it for that long.


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2013)

I am still sad they decided to remove the AH. If it was still there the game would be a 100% purchase, now I am not really sure if I want to spend all this time gearing up........by myself. Like hell I am going to haggle with fucking scammers.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 29, 2013)

Well then you get into all the problems the auction house posed.


I'm kinda glad they removed it but I want something similar to the AH but you trade items not buy/sell them.


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2013)

All the problems, like earning me money and shit


----------



## JH24 (Dec 30, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am still sad they decided to remove the AH. If it was still there the game would be a 100% purchase, now I am not really sure if I want to spend all this time gearing up........by myself. Like hell I am going to haggle with fucking scammers.



A few months ago I would have disagreed but now I'm feeling the same way. The AH was almost a "game" within the game itself, even if you didn't feel much like playing you still could do some good things with the AH.


Looking back, the problem wasn't really the AH in itself, but instead the very bad item drops that forced you to use the AH if you wanted to get anywhere at higher difficulties. It did make for a good source of profit though if you're skilled with it. 


Hopefully they add something else as a replacement. The game needs a marketplace or AH "light" for people who have excess drops they can't use but still want to trade/selll. I'm not really interested in trading with strangers online who usually will ask high prices anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2014)

??


----------



## Rios (Jan 11, 2014)

Strength


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah. When I saw strength I was disappointed.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 11, 2014)

40 bucks for reaper of souls? For one new class and one new act? I think I'm going to be fucking sick.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2014)

Their biggest hook is not that but rather the removal of the AH. They are clearly manipulating their consumer base, hoping that the butthurt jealous guys will return.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2014)

40 EURO over here

40 EUR > 40$ 


I already pre-ordered it btw .. God knows why


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2014)

Cause you are a masochist


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 12, 2014)

I will have faith in this expansion.. they can still make changes to it


----------



## Rios (Jan 13, 2014)

The only way they can make more changes is if there are enough people crying for them.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

Ptr has been out for a month and not a single update or word from the devs.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 21, 2014)

A few days ago PTR and closed beta were updated with a new patch. Quite a lot of changes and they've added Torment difficulty to the non-RoS version as well.




Played a bit on PTR as DH and it was fun (combat feels more intense/direct) , one thing I noticed that the health pool felt more balanced. There's less "jumping" around of your heatlh from for example 100% to 20% and back. It goes more gradual now. They may have nerfed the droprate a bit too much, but they're still experimenting on that.


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there even enough time for experimenting? I feel like we are going to be their beta testers again when it comes out


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

They do still have 2 months


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2014)

They needed an year to fix Diablo 3 and in the end still fucked up so hard they had to resort to drastic measures to draw attention


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

Rios said:


> They needed an year to fix Diablo 3 and in the end still fucked up so hard they had to resort to drastic measures to draw attention



In the end I have to agree with you. Facts don't lie.. it took 12 years to make Diablo 3. That's like.. 4 Skyrims.


..4 Skyrims.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 25, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


>



Awesome.  At first I saw that and was like "sweet, this'll give me something to look forward to tomorrow" then I noticed the date on it was yesterday, even better.  My game is a third of the way through optimizing itself for the patch right now.


----------



## Rios (Feb 25, 2014)

Dont even know what to do. If the AH was still operational I'd be jumping around cause every EUR spent will be coming back. Now though I feel pretty apathetic


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 25, 2014)

40.5% there...

The problem is that gold and legendary items are now BoA.. but there's still an AH 

can't wait. blizz don't fail me now.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow. Delayed even more again.

What a surprise. 18 hours to upload this patch, I have to play it tomorrow I guess..


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 26, 2014)

Surprisingly found in a chest.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

liking the patch a lot so far


on items where their stats are listed - some of those square thingies are dim and some are lit up in orange - what's the difference ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> on items where their stats are listed - some of those square thingies are dim and some are lit up in orange - what's the difference ?


mean this :


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 26, 2014)

The orange affixes are affixes that have no impact on damage, toughness or healing.

Movement speed doesn't affect any of those.  Its basically meant to help you more easily evaluate an item, if it has no orange affixes then you know that the stat changes at the bottom are pretty much all you need to consider, if it does then you need to make sure to examine the orange affix and see if that might make the item worth a slight downgrade in stats.


----------



## Rios (Feb 26, 2014)

Do I need to install the PTR(again)?
Where can I find a changelog?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 26, 2014)

Rios said:


> Do I need to install the PTR(again)?
> Where can I find a changelog?



Why the PTR?

Patch 2.0 is now live in the main game.


----------



## Rios (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh yea, its just that patches are coming slower in Europe.


----------



## Rios (Feb 26, 2014)

I absolutely love how you can see the potential min-max stats on every weapon you pick up. Genius idea.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

I spent many hours in the game today after literally not playing for like a year

patch is that good 



is WW barb still ok as it was before ? if not - what should a dualwielding barb go for ?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2014)

I think WW barb got OBLITERATED much like Permaarchon. Haven't tried yet though.

Why are some rare items "locked" despite being of the right level? I don't get it.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 26, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I spent many hours in the game today after literally not playing for like a year
> 
> patch is that good
> 
> ...



Ive been playing the barb so far. ww sucks now, use weapon throw and boulder toss (ancient spear). actually use any spear rune, spears op


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't want a throw barb 


what can I get for dual wield ?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

None of my builds work now. I'm sort of upset.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

I respeced my sorc into a pure cold Frozen orb Ice Queen with a dash of Blizzard 

though I do have 29 APoCrit atm admiteddly which helps with FO spam

observe my shit gear - 

she did _Torment 1_ very easily


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, the loot is way better now that it was before.  Its been a long time since I've had to actually examine items I picked up for more than a second before selling them.  Some of the new affixes are a lot of fun.

The cursed shrines and cursed chests are a fun addition.  I like the reflection pools too, actually gives me an incentive to try to survive as long as possible.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2014)

I think Torment 1 is probably too low for me if I can farm it while watching anime with subtitles, but it's kinda comfortable to play that way 



Fluttershy said:


> I respeced my sorc into a pure cold Frozen orb Ice Queen with a dash of Blizzard
> 
> though I do have 29 APoCrit atm admiteddly which helps with FO spam
> 
> ...



I'm also going frost orb, and what does the game drop me? Bracers that improve my stats in general AND add 13% cold damage. Lucky.


----------



## Rios (Feb 26, 2014)

I've forgotten just how fun this game is. No lag and the possibility of infinite jumps with the demon hunter are just too great.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 26, 2014)

I didn't think much of when they announced paragon 2.0 exp would be account wide but I have to say I'm loving it, now I don't feel like I'm wasting time or backtracking when I play some of my characters other than my WD.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

I am loving this game again 

it feels great


my WW barb is definitely clearing torment 1 slower then sorc tho


----------



## Rios (Feb 27, 2014)

Didnt take long till the servers went to crap.

Estimated wait: 2 seconds for quite some time


----------



## Rios (Feb 27, 2014)

I am on Expert already with a 35 level character.


----------



## Rios (Feb 27, 2014)

HAHA I just sold the plans for Cain's fate set for 5.50 EUR. So its still perfectly possible to profit even when you are playing with a completely new character


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

Found two upgrades and crafted another, both were slightly above my current. Maybe it's just the early honeymoon phase and more balancing needs to be done in the long run, but for now it's enjoyable again. Then again I was gonna buy RoS anyway which has untested long term meta.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2014)

Rios said:


> HAHA I just sold the plans for Cain's fate set for 5.50 EUR. So its still perfectly possible to profit even when you are playing with a completely new character



You're too lucky. None of my shit sells on the RMAH.


----------



## Rios (Feb 27, 2014)

I swear if I manage to sell something else for 5 EUR I will pre order immediately cause then it'll be the normal 30 for an expansion instead of the outrageous 40.


----------



## eHav (Feb 27, 2014)

the new loot is good, managed to get a rare helm better than my IK helm. also got bracers that spawn an elite group at every shrine thats fun. torment 1 seems perfectly doable by my 150k dps barb


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2014)

One thing that I really love is that you don't have to identify yellow items any more.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

Ironically, because rare items are often great now as opposed to before.


----------



## Rios (Feb 27, 2014)

On the other hand they appear with their names, which means you have to hold  Ctrl and hover over them to see what the hell that High Downfall is


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2014)

So, what Paragon are you people at?

I'm at Plvl99.


----------



## Vitriol (Feb 27, 2014)

just prepurchased ros(mainly for those sweet sweet wings)what's a good build for monk for higher torment levels in the new patch?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

Since the new crafting materials aren't tradable on the AH I actually have to pick up whites again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 27, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> So, what Paragon are you people at?
> 
> I'm at Plvl99.



Just hit 115 this morning.


----------



## Rios (Feb 27, 2014)

How am I suddenly 111, so low


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

Doesn't it just add all xp from your characters before the patch together and calculate a level in the new paragon system with it?


----------



## Rios (Feb 27, 2014)

Which means all the time spent farming with paragon level 100 amounts to nothing XD


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

Well obviously. 

Seems there are some fun bugs already: Someone managed to find an exploit for 2 billion xp per hour (dunno if it was fixed yet), and then there's this:


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well obviously.
> 
> Seems there are some fun bugs already: Someone managed to find an exploit for 2 billion xp per hour (dunno if it was fixed yet), and then there's this:



Holy shit!!!!!!

I want one too


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

That's like the ultimate character levelling weapon until level 60


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 27, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> So, what Paragon are you people at?
> 
> I'm at Plvl99.



148

Ive been playing the barb/monk.. both pretty equal level of gear but the monk can do torment 3 with little threat and fast clears but with the barb torment 2 feels like it takes too long :d

monk op

edit: oh yeah I love that you can actually dye legendaries. Innas set being red looks badass.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

What exactly are the torment difficulty levels in regards to enemy hp/damage? Haven't found any info so far


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 27, 2014)

dashing strike no longer requires a target... so it's literally a free 50 yard dash every 6 seconds with ridiculous dmg with barrage rune.. I love it!


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

Zapping around like mad is what Monk should have always been.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> dashing strike no longer requires a target... so it's literally a free 50 yard dash every 6 seconds with ridiculous dmg with barrage rune.. I love it!



DS is insane. I've decided to play HC and get my Monk up to 60 and I'm really enjoying DS.

I dare say it but it feels like D2 at this moment. I'm actually finding upgrades and I've even found a couple of legendaries too which are usable.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

I should actually play other characters than wizard... since I can realistically find upgrades now


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah this update is amazing. For once I am proud of what Blizzard has done to this game


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

Remember though, this is the "new changes" honeymoon phase. How it will look months from now is a different matter.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2014)

Let me enjoy my damn honeymoon


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 27, 2014)

anyone found the extremely rare pack of goblins?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2014)

Holy shit Monk is fun now
Dashing strike -> Cyclone -> Lashing Tail Kick


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Holy shit Monk is fun now
> Dashing strike -> Cyclone -> Lashing Tail Kick



That's exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 27, 2014)

I hopped on today and within minutes had this drop from a normal chest:



Kind of makes me pissed off at all the time I spent farming for the first one I got.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 27, 2014)

thats actually really good man.

Ive found one good legend so far, was fire walkers with 293 str 308 vit 80 all res 10% ms. no pic because it was yesterday, on my kindle and cba to go back on :d


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2014)

I've so far found like 10 legendary items while leveling my new character up to 50. I think they all need to have at least 1 unique characteristic, otherwise they become pretty bland.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2014)

By the way any idea why I cant sell my old legendaries? Figured if I am going for 5 EUR I might as well just sell absolutely everything old but that Skorn on my barb can not be sold for some reason, I always get an error.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 28, 2014)

No clue. If it's legacy then it should sell


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh yea, its because the item is on my character. For some strange reason I cant sell items, which my characters are wearing. New patch means new bugs after all.

I do hope to see it for 5 EUR though


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2014)

Reading some in-detail reports from the RoS beta has me worried.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2014)

Found my first ever Set Plan. Found it in HC called Born's Defiance.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2014)

Hell yea it got sold for 6 EUR!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2014)

I've made a clan called NF Heroes.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2014)

I just hit level 60 with my DH. Took me about 17 hours.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2014)

They really went overboard with buffing up the old uniques. How lucky both of my primary attacks are fire based


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

leveled up my HC WD from 29 to 33, in the process raised my window stats DPS value from ~450 to ~1600 just from what has dropped in the process (1 legendary)


casually owning expert with him atm, thinking of going Master


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2014)

Surprised to find a Diamond. Didn't think that they'd be released in 2.0.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> casually owning expert with him atm, thinking of going Master


ok nvm, just RIPd my lvl 35 WD on Master against a Frozen Purple boss


though it was my fault, I played carelessly as if it was SC


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

oh well, at least a RIP on lvl 35 is better then a lvl 60-70 one

will probably just play a SC Crusader once RoS releases



did they say if Crusaders will have to start @ lvl 1 ? or can they begin at lvl 50/60 in RoS ?


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 28, 2014)

yey!

apparently I unlocked a new paragon portrait too? Though it stopped at 100. I think it was just more black spikes though lol.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2014)

Just did my first 1 million damage hit 3 days after starting.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> ok nvm, just RIPd my lvl 35 WD on Master against a Frozen Purple boss
> 
> 
> though it was my fault, I played carelessly as if it was SC



Did you nearly get a heart attack as you realised that you're nearing death?



Fluttershy said:


> oh well, at least a RIP on lvl 35 is better then a lvl 60-70 one
> 
> will probably just play a SC Crusader once RoS releases
> 
> ...



Crusaders will start at lvl1.


----------



## Rios (Feb 28, 2014)

haha what the hell, look at my chest armor


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2014)

Rios said:


> haha what the hell, look at my chest armor



:rofl

One glitch to rule them all.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 28, 2014)

You gonna do it totally self-found rios?


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Yup, this DH so far is completely self found and is still managing to shoot 1 million crits.

I've already found the best way to MF, in a couple of days I think I'll be able to play with you on Torment :33


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Jesus


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Or how about 1.400.000 crits


with my newly found Manticore


Self found is insane now.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Except for gems. Those will be harder to acquire now. At least gem crafting can be queued


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 1, 2014)

Considering d3 is probably the thing I most regret wasting money on in my life, there is no fucking way I am buying reaper of souls for anything over 15$


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Except for gems. Those will be harder to acquire now. At least gem crafting can be queued


Imperial gems will drop in RoS


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

New SoJ! Make it 2 million crits


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Well if they increase the droprate/let higher level gems drop, it might make sense, otherwise the farming for higher level gems would be physically impossible for a single person.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2014)

Marquise is the "lvl 15" gem, highest atm .. in RoS it will be :

16 - Imperial (these will drop starting from ilvl61 monsters from Master IIRC)
17 - Flawless Imperial
18 - Royal
19 - Flawless Royal



and Jesus Christ that SoJ


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2014)

I already got over my HC death 

will probably just stick to SC for the foreseeable future, casual noob that I am

will get sorc and barb to 70, then lvl up Crusader and DH


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

I think last night I had a nightmare about somehow switching my SC character to HC and then losing him to death

BRAIN WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## Naruto (Mar 1, 2014)

Rios said:


> Just did my first 1 million damage hit 3 days after starting.



Easy as a poorly geared barb with boulder toss, though it takes some build up.


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Question: You can get MF only on unique items like this one now?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 1, 2014)

Good old nagelring. Love dem d2 legacy items.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow I wish I could find a SoJ like that

also rios you should try cluster arrow:cluster bombs it clears trash so fast and melts elites


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

What are you talking about? My bolas dont have a cooldown so I am spamming them 500k AoE attacks


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Plans are OP, I just sold another plan for 4.60 EUR.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 1, 2014)

Rios said:


> What are you talking about? My bolas dont have a cooldown so I am spamming them 500k AoE attacks



I mean on higher difficulties

my DH is my only class that can do t4 because of cluster bombs

and cluster bombs don't have a cd either


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

I am currently breezing through Torment I using this


My gloves are 9.5% crit chance, dont know why they are 6.5% there. I also rolled a trifecta but for now I'd rather be safe.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 1, 2014)

dude I want one of those sin seekers

dml v2.0


----------



## eHav (Mar 1, 2014)

you are so lucky with drops  well not weapons yet but still, 4400 dex..

best thing i got so far was a thunderfury for my wiz and a chest that makes you crit 100% under 20% hp. 

i cant get my dps very high, but my hp is up to 109 and im only taking dps upgrades. these new stats on items are so much better


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Not mine, but



Oh Blizzard.


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

tbh I hate how Blizzard made the new items, they MUST have 2 secondary stats, which means shit like gold find and health globe + will be common, while the trifectas will have no chance of rolling things like vitality and all resistance

they thought they are smart but they made all items, apart from the unique ones, boring as shit


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

Case in point: look at this



Since the game now is overwhelmingly related to the class you play its almost a guarantee that the rings will have Dextirity + the other 3 main stats which cannot change + 2 RANDOM SECONDARY STATS NOBODY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT.

What this means is that the ring will always be shit with no chance of rolling good offensive stats unlike the original D3 where it could be kind of useful with the right random stats.

Thats pathetic and I hate how they did it, they made this so called better loot run its course in a week.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 2, 2014)

I found both of those within 5 minutes of each other and a set plan for asheara's too.

lol, best morning ever


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

By the way I can transform my DH into support if someone wants to party in Torment.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 2, 2014)

hmm.. we now know more about the boss fight


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2014)

So basically "don't get hit"
Yeah the achievements are already up for everyone for some reason. Kinda spoilerish?


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

I dont think I'll ever find better bracers than this, certainly not with the stupid 4 good affixes only rule.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 2, 2014)

what else do you want on a bracer?


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

armor  and %damage

could be possible with 6 random stats but alas


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

and by the way, I cheated, my weapon is not self found anymore


since crit damage was nerfed to crap I was forced to grab this convenient weapon just so I can see these lovely 5 million crits

my only regret is not keeping those legit trifectla gloves I crafted, with the attack speed/crit damage nerf I'll never be able to reach the ultimate high DPS I was supposed to


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2014)

How was crit damage "nerfed to crap"?


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

Holding Ctrl on my Manticore tells me the maximum possible crit damage it can spawn with is 35% instead of 100%. Crafted(and found) gloves can only get 25% crit damage instead of 50%. In other words you better stock up on good legacy crit damage items or you'll be in trouble.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2014)

I reckon that level 70 items in RoS will have generally strong enough stats to make the legacy items redundant regardless of higher crit damage. 

And frankly, the road to maximizing crit damage was annoying to begin with. At some point, everyone had 40%+ crit chance and 300%+ crit damage anyway. Those are locked up item stats that could be used for more interesting affixes like particular elemental damage boni and such.


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats still two weeks ahead and I need to gear up for some hardcore farming.


----------



## eHav (Mar 2, 2014)

Rios said:


> Holding Ctrl on my Manticore tells me the maximum possible crit damage it can spawn with is 35% instead of 100%. Crafted(and found) gloves can only get 25% crit damage instead of 50%. In other words you better stock up on good legacy crit damage items or you'll be in trouble.



by 70, the huge amounts of main stat will make a 20% or 30% crit dmg loss on some items redundant tho quite a few people were already geming for straight damage instead of crit damage, but we'll see. tomorow im pre ordering ROS for the shiny wings


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

52.60% crit chance as of now, I can even afford getting a defensive passive


----------



## eHav (Mar 2, 2014)

im up to 1 mil thoughness on my wiz, and im taking all the dmg passives and not using a single defensive. new items have just so much vit and all resists, im on 117k hp and i dont have the gold to get rid of it for more dmg :\


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

I am loving the frost arrows in cooperative. Slow is just too good when you've got three squishy wizards on your back.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 2, 2014)

Pools of Reflections are probably the best addition to this game.

Having a couple of stacks make your heart beat very fast if you get close to death even in SC.


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

Then you realize they are so common it doesnt even matter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2014)

look at my Skorn, my Skorn is amazing


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2014)

No socket and wrong Res type for me


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> look at my Skorn, my Skorn is amazing



Skorn is kind of a critical hit damage crutch for Wizards who can't afford a decent 1h+source, at the expense of attack speed. I'd know because I use one too. It does work well with Frost Orb though, since it requires so much AP which means it's better to hit hard with fewer attacks.


----------



## Rios (Mar 3, 2014)

I wish the rare items were better, there is no incentive to play other than finding legendaries. At least before every time I identified a rare item(ok not every time but when it was a level 63 weapon for example) there was some anticipation. Now all I have is the dull *oh, another crafting component* feeling.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2014)

Rios said:


> I wish the rare items were better, there is no incentive to play other than finding legendaries. At least before every time I identified a rare item(ok not every time but when it was a level 63 weapon for example) there was some anticipation. Now all I have is the dull *oh, another crafting component* feeling.



Are we playing the same game? I immediately found rares that were better than legendaries I was wearing, while before the patch I didn't even bother looking at rares anymore because they were guaranteed to be shit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2014)

So, seeing as Rios posted he's sold a few things on the RMAH I decided to put some stuff on too and surprisingly I've sold a few items.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2014)

Who the hell is spending money on items right before the item inflation of RoS?
The entire real money AH is based on the existence of stupid people with money


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell is spending money on items right before the item inflation of RoS?
> The entire real money AH is based on the existence of stupid people with money



No idea but from release till before this patch I sold 2 items on the RMAH. In the past two days I've sold 4 items.

I might just make enough to buy RoS.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2014)

rares have definitely been buffed


and that Skorn i linked i bought with a 500,000 bid


----------



## Rios (Mar 3, 2014)

Rares have not been buffed. You cant find an item with 1100+ damage, crit damage and a socket. Like I said before lowering the crit damage made the gloves/rings/amulets also bad. Maybe the worst thing happened to the 4 hard coded good affixes it can spawn rares with, it is impossible to find/craft items as good as the ones pre patch.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 3, 2014)

Skorns are super super cheap right now, I dunno about the lifesteal ones though


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if its that the rares have been buffed or just the fact that all rolls in general are a little more sensible and targeted.  I've found quite a few upgrades the last couple days for several of my characters whereas I had found none in the last few months of playing which is why I took a break from this and started playing other games.

Some of the new item abilities are really interesting too so while the stats on an individual item might be a slight downgrade some of the abilities make it totally worth it.

I came across this recently and put it on my secondary WD:



If you get the base life total on a character high enough an ability like that could be brutal without putting you in too much danger.



Does anyone know if the required level on this is a glitch or intentional?  That's a completely insane item for a level 8 character to be able to use.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## luminaeus (Mar 3, 2014)

@tsukiyomi

yea its a bug




I found THAT and I sniped a good calamity so I'm now dual-wielding.. lost 10k dps but now I have 2.78 aps and it's glorious.

edit: 1111th post. yay.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy shit, just started playing again and I'm totally in love with D3. It's such a vast improvement over what Gay Wilson did with it and I'm confidant to say that it's now a worthy successor to D2.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2014)

Sweet. Except for that one moment where I had 3 pools of reflection stacked and died because I alt tabbed in the middle of a battle.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Sweet. Except for that one moment where I had 3 pools of reflection stacked and died because I alt tabbed in the middle of a battle.



I know the feeling of dying with 3 stacks of PoR


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 3, 2014)

rios said they were common, I rarely find any more than 1 stack at a time :c


----------



## Rios (Mar 3, 2014)

Just doing 3 minute Azmodan runs you can get about one every 6th or 7th run. Nothing special.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## luminaeus (Mar 4, 2014)

I was about to be like 'lolno' but then I saw you were level 41. So in that case, it's pretty sweet. grats!

damn you EU players getting to play while we US players get 11 hour maintenances..

edit: make that 12 hours. I cannot think of another company who's games go down for the entire day for maintenance. :G


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2014)

Crafted some nice gloves that increased my base damage (slightly less dps because no attack speed bonus) and increased my toughness by a whopping 21%. 
While it doesn't matter much in terms of overall relative progression, the chance to actually find/craft upgrades is really reviving this game to me. For a while only, of course.


----------



## Rios (Mar 5, 2014)

Probably because they were 300/300, something not possible in the previous patch. Still they are overall worse because you can only get more life from them and less everything else.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah! I accomplished 1 million toughness on my DH, along with 273k dps and 5799 healing. however it will all be useless in a few weeks :c


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2014)

Rios said:


> Probably because they were 300/300, something not possible in the previous patch. Still they are overall worse because you can only get more life from them and less everything else.





Toughness can often be misleading, yeah. If you're high on life reg/life on hit/life steal, it's better to have less vit with more res/armor.


----------



## Rios (Mar 5, 2014)

I can see why crafting recipes are being being traded now. They have the same stats as the uniques.

Too bad the rares are still trash, the only reason to keep grinding  .

I am so bored I didnt even want to play with a 50% exp increase.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2014)

well, RoS is almost there

it'll change everything for the better


maybe


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2014)

Rios said:


> I can see why crafting recipes are being being traded now. They have the same stats as the uniques.
> 
> Too bad the rares are still trash, the only reason to keep grinding  .
> 
> I am so bored I didnt even want to play with a 50% exp increase.



You need to play HC. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Rios (Mar 5, 2014)

The game is not nearly as laggy as that other one but I still refuse to play a mode, which is only different from the other one cause you kill things slower. My loot is my gratification.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have to say I like the new changes in Patch 2.01. It really feels like a different game, lots of fun again and feeling so much smoother. (No hitching/stuttering anymore and higher more consistent frames)


Having said that, I want to hold off playing seriously until RoS is released. Really looking forward to play Act 5 and go against Malthael (I don't think they revealed anything about the boss fight so far) with a Demon Hunter first, and then playing a new game with the Crusader, which IMHO is looking very fun to play.

Nephalem Rifts/Adventure Mode are other features I'm looking forward to, those should add a lot more variety and choice to the game. I got tired grinding/farming the same mostly static environments in vanilla D3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2014)

That's quite the special stat.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2014)

Does that stack? If so then holy shit. Imagine running around with a large enough pickup radius.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Does that stack? If so then holy shit. Imagine running around with a large enough pickup radius.



Don't know. I've yet to try it out.

EDIT:
Seems like it stacks.

EDIT2:
After killing a Treasure Goblin I increased my toughness from 600k to 1.6mil.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 6, 2014)

Damn, I really like a lot of the new affixes.  Its actually possible now to come across a single item worth changing your build to accommodate.

I wonder how well that would work combined with the affix that makes it rain gold every time you get a massacre bonus.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't know. I've yet to try it out.
> 
> EDIT:
> Seems like it stacks.
> ...


Sweet. Useless against Elites/Bosses but it might actually be viable to make a farming build sacrificing armor/res for damage and then compensating with gold pickups.


Tsukiyomi said:


> Damn, I really like a lot of the new affixes.  Its actually possible now to come across a single item worth changing your build to accommodate.


That random items get elemental and particular skill damage boni is really interesting so far, an item might be a downgrade in some aspects but give over 10% on your mainly used skill(s), which makes it worthwhile again. I've already got several items upgrading my frost stuff on the wizard.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2014)

Found a level 48 legendary neck that completely negates arcane damage and heals me for 22% of the arcane damage.



Sentries are no longer my greatest enemy, they are now my greatest ally.

Also sent a request to join the NFan clan.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Sweet. Useless against Elites/Bosses but it might actually be viable to make a farming build sacrificing armor/res for damage and then compensating with gold pickups.



I've kept my old one just for 1 v 1 battles.


----------



## Rios (Mar 7, 2014)

Blizzard suspended my forum account because I made a thread where I pointed out how Valve has a much better F2P model


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

So that's how they deal with legit criticism


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 7, 2014)

Kill Chiltara, supposed to be 100% drop chance on Gibbering Gemstone.

Doesn't drop.

Seems legit.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

Meanwhile, I've got several of them and they don't even stack. Probably should just drop them out of the stash at this point


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 7, 2014)

To upgrade or not?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 7, 2014)

Blocking, dodging and being hit all trigger that ability?  So basically the entire time you're in combat you're spewing lightning?

I'd say go for it, if nothing else it should be fun to try.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

What's your main resistance?
Also you gotta test out how much damage that unique ability actually ends up doing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm a cold res Monk but I'm going to try it out and see if it makes a difference in damage.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

In combat it's probably as effective as the Wizard's Storm Armor, would love to try that out


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 7, 2014)

The electric stat is a waste of a stat. I was hoping to see electricity flying all over the place but it's like one lousy bolt even if I'm in the middle of a big pack. Although the 10% damage increase to FoT is way too good to let this sit unused.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2014)

So I finally came back to D3 playing with people from my wow guild.  And remembered why I left first time around.

First time around I played alone with the companion and alone it isn't that great.  But playing with a few friends, laughing over a voice channels makes the game a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 7, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got a feeling most of the people here longer than a year would have been banned if we had the same rule.



I should have been perma banned years ago.

Yet here I am, I've only had one ban, and it lasted a week.

All because of a flame war.

Also yeah you should probably use that belt, seems like an upgrade.

Currently I do a shit ton of AoE dmg so I love anything that discharges on getting hit, my shoulders have a 25% chance to release fan of knives for 202% weapon damage, pretty legit in an AoE build.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

How does an "AoE build" work out against elites? Although they did lose a lot of importance with that patch, I habitually still fight them as if they were worth the same


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 7, 2014)

Honestly, it works out very well unless they have molten chains.

Then I get fucking wrecked.

Which is sometimes negated by them having sentries.

I tend to play with friends though so AoE works out better for clears because I can pull them all in and we all blow it up in 1-2 seconds.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2014)

On another note, a friend bought me Reaper of Souls now, feels good.

READY FOR THE 25TH!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2014)

Found that helmet that makes frost hydra cast nova all the time. A very interesting sidegrade for crowd control in higher torment levels


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2014)

the other day - 5 legendaries in 20 minutes
now - no legendaries in 3 hours

Pretty sure Blizzard are controlling the drop rates again, such extremes are not possible otherwise.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2014)

sums it up pretty well

combine this with the uselessness of the rares and you get an incredibly unsatisfying game

hey, maybe I want to test one of those new legendaries, get the feel of their special features
oops cant do, they are account bound and drop rates are shit even with 100%+ MF

I am not buying this expansion. I dont believe in Blizzard anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh god that text is annoying to read.

Why can't he used normal letters?
The content in the text itself makes good points though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 9, 2014)

We all know D3 has an item problem but I'll still be buying RoS because I've spent more time on D3 than nearly all other games. This shows I got a lot of bang for my buckpound.

What the D3 devs need to do is let go of some of the rules and relax many of the others. Like that pic shows, D2 items had loads of stats on them which allowed for some interesting choices. Even though I'm not a PvP person, they should definitely allow it in the open world. Lastly they need to give modding options, especially now that the RMAH is going.

Free the game and the game will thrive.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 10, 2014)

This will definitely come in very handy leveling up my Wiz, an amazing  item for a required level of 39.  I didn't even realize "level requirement reduced by" could roll that high.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2014)

That is a beast. Heck any low level toon could use that effectively for quite a few levels.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2014)

Ugh, is it just me or has the drop rate gone down a lot the last day or two?

Not getting nearly as many legendaries any more.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2014)

To hype you up for the expansion no doubt


----------



## eHav (Mar 10, 2014)

legendaries drop often while leveling up, but while farming with higher MF the drops dont seem as good. i also keep geting repeated legendaries while leveling up -.-


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 10, 2014)

Phanalax said:


>



Wow, congrats.  I just hit 127 today, I won't be anywhere near that for quite a while.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 10, 2014)

It goes by faster than you think. I didn't use a ruby in my helm until ~180, never used hellfire ring. started at 148 when the patch launched


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm only level 68 or so 

Then again I did hit level 60 on my monk like 2-3 days ago.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2014)

Finally reached Plevel 100.
Surprisingly, I am now wearing 5 pieces of self-crafted gear and three self-found ones. Before the patch, I had to buy everything from the AH.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 13, 2014)

and I'm the only one here with a lvl 35 char


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2014)

Considering that it takes only a few hours to reach level 60...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 13, 2014)

yeah well I play on normal diff with MP disabled. 

I play vanilla, bitch 

and I've already beat the game once idk why I lvl up so slow


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2014)

Have you played with the current patch? There's no "MP" anymore, per se.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess so, idk about any patches I use the Battle.net desktop launcher and it updates patches and stuff in the background.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2014)

I've had 25 straight legendary drops as weapons.

What the actual fuck. No armor, nothing. Just weapons.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2014)

You are lucky you are not getting rings only. After my 4th nagelring I gave up, whats the point of amassing the same legendary when you cant trade it.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2014)

I've had pretty good luck with legendaries, I've found a legendary to use for every slot at this point.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

Blizzaaaaaard



Anyway, I ordered RoS for 28? on G2A. Hopefully that works out like it should.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2014)

Is this legit?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2014)

naaaah the site


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

I extensively checked opinions/reviews, and it seems legit. Sometimes keys don't work but that gets resolved through contacting customer service (you get a new one)

That price is actually roughly what it would cost you if you bought it in the USA (40$ = 28€)
(Which is why the site tells you that you saved 11 something euro and asks if you won't donate some of it to charity - you don't have to though)
And since D3 is global except for e.g. those who buy Russian keys (even cheaper), it doesn't matter.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2014)

Any reason why it has to be 40 EUR by default in Europe?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

Taxes + general ripping off that Europe always has to deal with.

With online shops, you'd think the exchange value of EUR : USD is 1:1 instead of 1:1.39
It's a fucking travesty


----------



## eHav (Mar 14, 2014)

i bought mine for 40 euros  it was free money i got off selling an extra gta 5 amazon sent me due to problems with their delivery but still, if i had knows some places sell it at the US price i would have gotten it there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2014)

I pre-ordered for 40 EUR some weeks ago


no fucks given


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll wait for a week, see if you guys enjoy the game, then maybe purchase it from there. I am willing to give it a chance if its cheaper.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

A week? That's not nearly long enough to judge how the endgame turns out.


----------



## eHav (Mar 14, 2014)

can anyone here run high torment level ubers? on europe?


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2014)

Zaru said:


> A week? That's not nearly long enough to judge how the endgame turns out.



This is not a new game, most of the characters can already do Torment easily. Considering how most people will immediately jump into the new content(or the new class) there will be plenty of good info to give. 

Once again I aint gonna bother with reviews and trailers


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

Some friends intend to take 4 crusaders through all acts on hardcore when the game releases. I'm not masochistic enough for that since I expect massive server problems with the short-lived high player activity


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Q2evIg-aYw8[/YOUTUBE]

the feels here are too much


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2014)

I just got a friend of mine to buy me the game for 40 dollars instead, US version, and paid him 40 dollars.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 15, 2014)

I already lost interest


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2014)

This game genre isn't for everyone.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Hundreds of hours of repetition to increase numbers on a server? Yeah that's not for everyone.

I could have played through DOZENS of major AAA titles and indie games with unique stories and gameplay elements in the time I played D3, but yet here I am, with an ever-growing backlog, playing D3 instead.

Not that I didn't play through dozens of major AAA titles and indie games with unique stories and gameplay elements anyway next to D3 anyway, but you get my point.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 15, 2014)

That's how I am with WoW Zaru.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Hundreds of hours of repetition to increase numbers on a server? Yeah that's not for everyone.
> 
> I could have played through DOZENS of major AAA titles and indie games with unique stories and gameplay elements in the time I played D3, but yet here I am, with an ever-growing backlog, playing D3 instead.
> 
> Not that I didn't play through dozens of major AAA titles and indie games with unique stories and gameplay elements anyway next to D3 anyway, but you get my point.



For me Diablo is the type of game that you play that you can stop for another game and then return back to Diablo. Did the same thing with D2.


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2014)

I just want to brag with my gear.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2014)

That's how I used to be with WoW between 2004-2011, 25000 hours ''wasted'' on that game.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> That's how I used to be with WoW between 2004-2011, 25000 hours ''wasted'' on that game.



That would imply you spent ~150 days per year playing WoW, or nearly half of every day for 7 years.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2014)

Which is exactly true, I did have around 1000 days played on my main.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2014)

> ~150 days per year playing WoW, or nearly half of every day for 7 years.





> 1000 days played on my main.


I don't believe you


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2014)

1000 days on my main isn't that weird when I played in top 50 guilds most of my WoW career.

But heyo, it's fine if you don't believe me : >

EDIT: I pretty much had no sort of social life for those 7 years, I went to school, came home and played WoW the entire day, disregarded all homework and then went to bed, rinse and repeat.

I only went to play football with classmates every now and then.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

I just don't know how that's mathematically possible with school + sleep. Those always took around 2/3 of my day. Then again, there are weekends.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2014)

Sleep was usually 5-6 hours
School was 8AM to 2PM, then game from 2:30PM to around 1AM, wake up 7 AM.
Then there were days where we raided 24 hours, when new raids came out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2014)

mother of Sargeras ...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2014)

Luckily I realized how much time I was wasting, and how addicted I was and fixed it.

Now I usually don't play more than maybe 3-4 hours per day on average.
Sometimes though I can go an entire week with no gaming, and sometimes I'll play an entire day.


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2014)

No point in playing D3 anymore, the plans' worth has plummeted and only several can be sold for more than 1 EUR(the highest one is 9.37 EUR). Of course the chances of getting them is astronomically low. Making some last attempt to sell trash, hopefully I can scratch 5 more EUR from the heap.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

You're not actually playing D3 to get scraps of money, are you?


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2014)

Of course not, I am playing to get legendaries and sell plans. Had to go through all of my characters to find interesting rares to sell. The end of the AH is coming so better to get rid of them and gain some money than to eventually disenchant them for nothing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2014)

so glad AH is gone


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2014)

Its painful. So much value and easiness just gone. It was D3's greatest feature no doubt about that.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

They went too far in the other direction. Only being able to trade (worthwhile) items for a limited time with people you played in a party with? That's just unnecessarily restricting. At least extend it to friendlist/clan.


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2014)

Like I said before Blizzard's only way to make people interested is to go all in with the changes. Shock value overload


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Lots of teasing about ladders. Frankly though, I never cared about that (in D2 either) because what's the point in competing with those that simply devote 10 times as much time to the game?


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2014)

Now everything will be decided by time spent and luck, more than ever. No skill involved whatsoever.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Enlighten me on how "skill" was a factor previously


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Ooooh baby



Damage/hitpoint upgrade PLUS recharging arcane power while walking around in molten? Nice


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2014)

The AH was skill based  .


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

To profit off the AH requires everyone else to be idiots. It's an economy simulation where you watch a list of items to beat bots in buying those put up for too cheap 

And what the hell, the resource restoration of that ring seems to do nothing at all. Can't feel a bit of difference.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2014)

Two legs from Diablo on HC:


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2014)

FFS

My HC Monk died due to lag


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2014)

#getrekt


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2014)

Diablo always drops a legendary when you kill him for the first time I believe.


----------



## Xin (Mar 16, 2014)

Updating my Diablo III installation that I haven't touched for months. 

I heard they changed things and it's not all about money anymore.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 16, 2014)

Hadn't played D3 for a long time, but the new patch sure makes things less boring.
Never knew NF had a thread on it as well, I guess it pays off to get lost



Vae said:


> Also sent a request to join the NFan clan.



Did it as well. Not that I'm any kind of bigshot


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Rios said:


> Diablo always drops a legendary when you kill him for the first time I believe.



Plus they have a new system in place that increases your leg drop chance after a certain time until you find one (Might be bugged for some players, Blues are investigating)

I find plenty of legendaries in my little playtime, so resetting quests doesn't seem like a useful alternative.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 16, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> FFS
> 
> My HC Monk died due to lag



Hey, you did get your free DRM but everyone forgets about that


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 16, 2014)

Fuuuuckk...I tried Diablo 3 today to see what the fuss was all about with the new patch..7 hours later I was still playing with my friend who also got into it.

I got so many legendary drops in these hours..more than I got combined in all my other playthroughs.

The bastards got me hooked again!



This and Dark Souls 2 are going to be the end of me..


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 16, 2014)

2 Tal rasha items dropped today.. helm and ammy. man I cant wait untill 4 piece set, meteors everywhere..


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah that set bonus sounds sweet as fuck (assuming the other items don't make you sacrifice stats)

Upgraded my Barb a little bit today. Merciless Fury has got to be the funniest shit I've seen in this game so far. In any sufficiently large mob group, you can just dash around with zero cooldown until most of the enemies are dead.
Useless on higher difficulty levels due to the little damage it does, but I'm enjoying myself on Hard and getting a buttload of items.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2014)

I remember flying around in my Tran Ouls in D2. They need sets like this in D3.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 16, 2014)

the helm is 300-500 int and vit, crit and socket. awesome.

ammy is crappy, 300-500 int and vit, 50-100 crit dmg, thats it.

chest is atk speed and 300-500 int/vit

belt is int/vit, a few random rolls

source is 300-500 int, usual crit, but the average dmg is only like 100, which will be fixed in the xpac but its dumb.

anyway my wiz is gg at this point, 290k dps only with sparkflint+paragon, 121k hp, 1.2m toughness with energy armor. only thing I can really upgrade is my weapon right now, which is currently a hallowed wand w/ 1289 dps, 449 int, 505 vit, socket :bragging rights


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah coincidentally I'm also at around 290k dps with my wizard during normal play. Frozen Orb gets another 25% from item passives.

I was so happy that my favorite D2 skill, Frozen Orb, was finally added to D3... But it's probably gonna get nerfed soon.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 16, 2014)

its bugged. frozen orb is hitting more times on one target than intended, making it deal almost thrice its intended damage.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

However, apparently it procs like shit and that's why my life on hit is useless now. Frozen Orb might do a lot of damage (for a wizard, at least) but it's suicide while fighting anything that can close in on you and damage you since you won't heal.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice! Sold a very old yellow amulet for 3 EUR. If I manage to sell one more thing I'll be golden


----------



## JH24 (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't believe it's only little more than a week before release. I still remember after seeing the announcement last year release would take ages but now we're almost there.


I've been playing a little bit with my DH but have been mostly holding off until the expansion is released. I can't shake the feeling that playing now would mean playing with half of the changes the developers intended.


Still, the game has improved already so much. In the short time I played I got one major upgrade (helmet) and a crossbow (sidegrade) which is a nice change from my Manticore. Definitely looking forward to next week.



Rios said:


> Nice! Sold a very old yellow amulet for 3 EUR. If I manage to sell one more thing I'll be golden




Nice.  I sold some old weapons and amulets for around 15 Euro total recently. Always good to have a little extra. Wouldn't have used the items anymore.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

I mostly see you playing Hearthstone these days, was wondering when you'd come back to D3.



Rios said:


> Nice! Sold a very old yellow amulet for 3 EUR. If I manage to sell one more thing I'll be golden


I wonder if people are gonna try getting rid of items for cheap during the last day of the AH (tomorrow), because NOW OR NEVER.
With the highest bid still winning, it might be possible to snipe some great stuff for cheap if you can be bothered to look


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2014)

Its too bad I only have 10 spots to put down good stuff. Blizzard are cruel  . But I like your idea. I flip and spend my Steam money on silly DotA 2 cosmetics, cant hurt to buy an awesome item for 1.25 EUR if it comes on the AH


----------



## JH24 (Mar 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I mostly see you playing Hearthstone these days, was wondering when you'd come back to D3.




I'm enjoying Hearthstone, but I'm also playing it as a kind of "filler" until RoS comes out. Although getting a golden legendary in one of my first packs is probably the main reason I'm still playing it. (Mostly casual or around rank 20-15)


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

Rios said:


> Its too bad I only have 10 spots to put down good stuff. Blizzard are cruel  . But I like your idea. I flip and spend my Steam money on silly DotA 2 cosmetics, cant hurt to buy an awesome item for 1.25 EUR if it comes on the AH


While most items will be quickly outclassed by RoS stuff a week later, for players that aren't planning on buying the expansion anytime soon it could be a good chance.


JH24 said:


> I'm enjoying Hearthstone, but I'm also playing it as a kind of "filler" until RoS comes out. Although getting a golden legendary in one of my first packs is probably the main reason I'm still playing it. (Mostly casual or around rank 20-15)


I have yet to even start it although I've been in the Beta for quite a while. I enjoy stuff like the yearly Magic the Gathering installments or old pseudocardgames like Etherlords, but somehow I'm not drawn in enough.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2014)

Why aren't you EU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) joining the clan we have in D3


----------



## JH24 (Mar 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I have yet to even start it although I've been in the Beta for quite a while. I enjoy stuff like the yearly Magic the Gathering installments or old pseudocardgames like Etherlords, but somehow I'm not drawn in enough.



I think I understand what you mean. Some games either draw you in or they don't. In my case, my first reaction was like "too cartoony/don't like the style" but before I knew it several hours had passed while I was trying to beat all the AI's.

The game doesn't have the most depth (but that's probably intended) and still seems to suffer from imbalances but the development team have stated they were mostly happy with the current metagame. The Beta has ended recently and the game is now officially released.

One thing I like are many of the animations. They've added a lot of them recently. One card for example burns its way through the board before arriving. Or for example another card opening a portal to a dream world while being present on the board.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why aren't you EU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) joining the clan we have in D3


You can only join ONE clan, right? I'm already in one with RL friends.


JH24 said:


> I think I understand what you mean. Some games either draw you in or they don't. In my case, my first reaction was like "too cartoony/don't like the style" but before I knew it several hours had passed while I was trying to beat all the AI's.
> 
> The game doesn't have the most depth (but that's probably intended) and still seems to suffer from imbalances but the development team have stated they were mostly happy with the current metagame. The Beta has ended recently and the game is now officially released.
> 
> One thing I like are many of the animations. They've added a lot to them recently. One card for example burns its way through the board before arriving. Or for example another card opening a portal to a dream world while being present on the board.


Yeah I read about how great the game "feels" through its visuals, and I might lose a lot of hours in it if I started... but maybe that's WHY I'm hesitant to start.
Most Blizzard games are the kind that you can play for hundreds of hours ( At least I can personally attest to that) and D3 is already enough of a timesink


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 17, 2014)

last day of the ah


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2014)

RL friends? What a loser, Zaru


----------



## Xin (Mar 17, 2014)

Go back to your League shithole, Vae. 

(and take me with you)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2014)

Shut up, I'll play LoL when I feel like it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2014)

I managed to get my up and coming DH a 44 lvl req ~970+ DPS bow with 300+ DEX, 300+ VIT and a socket for a few hundred thousand gold 


AH sure did have its uses even though I think it's for the betetr that it's going


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think the problem was the AH. The problem was that the devs lowered drop rates for items to make the AH more enticing. This greed from Blizzard (most likely Activision) screwed up everything. If they had normal drop rates with the AH things would have worked out a lot better and only the top items would have been placed on there. This would have given Blizzard a steady stream of income from the game, which I don't think is a negative.

In the end, the Diablo series is an item based game and D3 is more dependent on the items than any other. Therefore screwing up the items screwed everything up.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2014)

I can blast through all difficulties of PoE with a 20-30 damage white weapon. My strongest character there doesnt even have a weapon and a chest armor. I wish D3 was nearly as creative >.>


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

You bring up an interesting point - This game is almost TOO loot-dependent. 

My wizard has 4k something toughness and 7 dps without any items - At level 60 and paragon level 105. Meaning that your level and skill choices aren't even half a percent of your character's worth.
The level system, compared to the importance of loot, is merely faux progression to motivate yourself. Artificial requirements for skills and modes aside, it's utterly unimportant.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know if being able to beat every difficulty of a game which is basically a dungeon crawler farm fest with barely any items should be considered creative.

If anything, that's poor design in my eyes.

Games like Diablo have always been about loot, the fact that the game is loot dependant isn't weird.
Paragon levels and such are there to amplify what you already have, not give you base stats.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2014)

Thats not true. In D3 everything is based on your weapon damage, in PoE spells are spells and weapon skills are weapon skills, just like the way it was in the old D2. In other words spells scale by leveling them up till level 20 and rely only on things like spell damage% increase global critical chance%, etc.

This allows for way more creative builds and gearing than what D3 has.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2014)

Diablo 2 was the best game ever in its genre



also, GIFF runewords back


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

I was just thinking back to how this game was at release

Particularly Inferno difficulty with its act difficulty roadblocks and self-healing elite packs
We've come a long way


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I was just thinking back to how this game was at release
> 
> Particularly Inferno difficulty with its act difficulty roadblocks and self-healing elite packs
> We've come a long way



Don't forget the immortal minions 

inferno act 2 was pretty much impossible, and drops were absolute crap. It seemed to me that only if people who had spend money in the AH they could advance beyond that.

I wonder if Blizzard learned it's lesson, and that RoS doesn't start out like that..



Fluttershy said:


> Diablo 2 was the best game ever in its genre



Not really sure about that, the eternal repetition of baal or cow runs was freaking boring as well.. 
I think D3 balanced that a lot better. If only they didn't start with that RMAH, and had improved the loot system earlier..


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh yeah... invulnerable affix was on all but the main of the elite group, permanently. And reflects damage was permanently on and the scourge of everyone with high dps.
I mean, imagine it being literally impossible to damage enemies without doing MORE damage to yourself unless you stacked up on lots of life on hit/life steal/life regen. It was horrible.

In comparison, stuff like Orbiter is annoying at times, but you can still avoid it reliably.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing can compare to the Act 2 swirly mobs which deflect projectiles. I remember one shotting myself because they deflected one of my bats right into me. A crit bat  . The notion of a single white mob one shotting you was pretty insane.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't forget the revive timer.

Die against a broken elite pack -> They heal to full health while you revive -> Get owned again -> Revive timer increases everytime you die

Who even came up with that stuff


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2014)

But the game had to be a challenge hurr durrrr.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

Then people got sick of Act 1 because a shitload of players were stuck there (Act1->Act2 felt like going up several Torment levels), only for Act 3 to end up the most efficient farming spot so everyone got sick of that too.
Until they had the mercy to equalize monster density somewhat.

This is why I never judge a Blizzard game, even the newer ones, at release.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 17, 2014)

@ Zaru

I remember those times you mentioned, with the difficulty spikes, revive timer, etc. Looking back it really feels the Blizzard team had no idea what direction to take after all the criticism about the game after release.

Even more surprised that Blizzard released the game in that condition and apparently didn't see the "big storm" coming. Only when Josh took over it seemed they knew which way they had to go. Nothing personally against Jay Wilson, but Josh taking over might actually have ensured the survival of Diablo 3.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2014)

Cant believe I managed to sell one of the new yellow items for 2 EUR. How lucky is that


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Don't forget the immortal minions
> 
> inferno act 2 was pretty much impossible, and drops were absolute crap. It seemed to me that only if people who had spend money in the AH they could advance beyond that.
> 
> ...



yeah my barbarian couldn't get pass act 2 of inferno
i gave up after that

wasn't gonna play around if that shit was still around

it is suppose to be better now? i'll try it out maybe xD


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

Muk said:


> it is suppose to be better now? i'll try it out maybe xD



Completely different

Acts are roughly the same difficulty (although Act 1 is still the easiest imo), there's also no need to play through multiple increasing difficulties to reach the endgame. 
You can pick a difficulty that suits yourself (Around 10 to pick from), enemies scale to your level and higher difficulty increases monster stats but also xp/gold and such.

Right now there are people farming Normal difficulty (or whatever difficulty is the point where you one-shot everything) for items, and higher difficulty for XP. 
Items drop for your level, so you can get the greatest items even at the lowest difficulty. (At least in the main game - RoS will make some stuff exclusive to the 6 Torment difficulty levels)


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2014)

Its good for about a day or two, then its appeal runs out. Again.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope that when blizz nerfs the wizard (its coming), they only nerf frozen orb. Not to the point where is it useless, but to where most other skills are on par with it. Once that has been settled, the wizard is in a near perfect place. The wiz has the best build diversity in the game right now (even with frozen orb being the mother of all builds), and you can literally put up with almost any combination and it will be atleast t1-t3 viable. If only the other classes were the same.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2014)

Wizard and Monk are the only two classes I didnt level to 60


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 17, 2014)

Ive leveled them all to 60, played them all every now and again instead of just sticking to one class..

I don't plan on leveling a Crusader though, at least not as soon as RoS comes out. The beta was awful for the Crusader, Blizz better fix something before I even touch it.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Ive leveled them all to 60, played them all every now and again instead of just sticking to one class..
> 
> I don't plan on leveling a Crusader though, at least not as soon as RoS comes out. The beta was awful for the Crusader, Blizz better fix something before I even touch it.



Awful in what way? Was he underpowered or not fun to play?
I don't care about the former since every character is underpowered to my main Wizard anyway (due to gear). If it's the latter, well that sucks.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 18, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You bring up an interesting point - This game is almost TOO loot-dependent.
> 
> My wizard has 4k something toughness and 7 dps without any items - At level 60 and paragon level 105. Meaning that your level and skill choices aren't even half a percent of your character's worth.
> The level system, compared to the importance of loot, is merely faux progression to motivate yourself. Artificial requirements for skills and modes aside, it's utterly unimportant.



To be fair, a lot of her base int will multiply the damage of whatever weapon you have equipped. It's just that if you have nothing, it multiplies nothing.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2014)

bye bye AH, the only thing that kept me interested

a moment of silence is in order


----------



## Xin (Mar 18, 2014)

Is the AH completely removed? 

Or only the $$$ version?


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2014)

The $$$ is the only thing that matters  .

But sure, here in Europe its all done and over with.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2014)

which primary damage dealing skill am I supposed to use fo DH ? 

for best DPS


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2014)

Has DH ever been unfucked? I remember it being THE broken class due to damage output in the first weeks but then they got nerfed (or rather, everyone else got buffed more) into oblivion.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> which primary damage dealing skill am I supposed to use fo DH ?
> 
> for best DPS



Well, I'm using Elemental Arrow with the Frost rune and it kicks ass. In fact, it's a better Cluster Arrow than...well...Cluster Arrow...


----------



## Xin (Mar 18, 2014)

Wizard still good? 

I mained wizard during the time I played.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't remember any particular time when Wizard wasn't decent/enjoyable.

Although a lot of people felt forced to play Critical Mass and Permafreeze builds for maximum efficiency, which were killed in the latest patch (much like permanent Archon), I think it's better now. Lots of carpal tunnel syndromes avoided too, I bet


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2014)

it is better now

Wizard is top-tier right now


----------



## Xin (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, I remember that. 

I think my wizard is still built like that.

Still need to update tho. Stopped, because 11gb. 

Will do it tonight.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> which primary damage dealing skill am I supposed to use fo DH ?
> 
> for best DPS



Not sure if it's best DPS, but I'm pretty fond of Entangling Shot. Slows down Elites a lot, giving you some valuable time.

I like to slow them down, vault through them (300% damage), slow them again and then using Elemental Arrow (ice version, splits up in projectiles), sometimes using a skill to stun them, vault again and then rinse and repeat.

Best damage primary skill might be Bola Shot, which has some nice AOE. 


Can't wait to try out Vengeance in RoS, looks pretty cool and fun. My DH currently plays on Torment 2. Still dies from time to time against certain Elites but that keeps the game fun. Torment 3 is a step too far for me at the moment.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2014)

Aw, shit. I thought you meant hatred spender.

Entangling Shot currently does the most damage to single targets. Use it with Frost Arrow and Cull The Weak.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2014)

best build for fast Azmodan runs
open every chest, kill every elite, jump around like an idiot, own Azmodan in about 2 seconds, repeat


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 18, 2014)

The new teaser I think:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juT-1ew-ffc[/YOUTUBE]


Get hype.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2014)

tbh I'm not liking DH very much so far 


Wizz still besto for me, WD is #2


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2014)

Their movement spell is one of the best, brilliant for fast farming. I like them.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 18, 2014)

Just logged into my alt email (I never do that, it is for secure games and shit) to see that the auction house was closing, this was an email from 6 months ago. Interesting happenstance that I would check it today.

I missed this game, can't remember why I stopped playing. 

Last I remember playing with CrazyMoronX 

CrazyMoronX 

I mained Wizard and had an alt Monk. I had a 60 Demon Hunter who I used to farm gold and achievements, as well as a level 60 Hardcore Witch Doctor, who I stopped playing out of fear of dying (she was my first and only Hardcore characters too).


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 20, 2014)

I finally got Manticore and it's arse compared to what I'm currently using. Figures...

Well, it's early Christmas for the Scoundrel, I guess.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 20, 2014)

Not sure if i'd ever want to go and give D3 another chance, even w/ the ah being closed.

Too much disapointment after the intial week or so of playing. Bad drops, AH reliant (not sure if that's no longer the case now, though) on getting the best gear, ect ect.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2014)

The gear drop is now what it should have been at release, you're pretty much going to find a legendary every hour or two, if it's good or not is up to chance but it doesn't take years to gear up.

New difficulties are also good.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 20, 2014)

with the new gear dropping it almost feels like a reset anyway: nearly all my old items were replaced by new drops/crafts


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2014)

I finally decided to not spend money on this disappointing expansion. Will wait for GTA V.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2014)

It brings about as much new stuff as Lord of Destruction did in D2.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2014)

never got to play D2 its incompatible with Win8


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2014)

And restricts much more. 

I've already said my opinion on the restrictions, here are two more regarding the beyond ridiculous Bound on Account policy by Blizzard


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I don't get the arguments against removing BoA. None of them actually list any actual issues. Here are a few:
> 
> - Removing BoA will affect drop rates. Counter: No, it won't, and I doubt Blizzard would reduce it either.
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 





> One group of people would like:
> 
> a) challenge in various forms
> b) incentives to challenges and different contents
> ...






Spot on, they actually made their game even more mindless than it was, I will not join in and have this type of "fun" with the expansion


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2014)

Rios said:


> I finally decided to not spend money on this disappointing expansion. Will wait for GTA V.



GTA V is going to cost like 5 bucks eventually, if it comes out on PC. You can wait.


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2014)

I am very good at waiting


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2014)

I got the expansion. Fuck it.

How bout you people add me on battlenet already.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2014)

Hard to add someone who you don't have a name for.

It's a true story.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2014)

Can someone explain to me again why they effectively KILLED the life steal stat?


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2014)

Isnt it obvious? They hard delete the things they cant deal with. 2.4% life steal was enough to keep me alive on MP10, some classes required even less(barbs required 0). As long as you dont get one shotted you are unkillable.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2014)

So it won't appear on items anymore?
Not that I ever used it much in the first place.


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2014)

It will probably appear on some legendaries. Get it? Cause they are special and so unique


----------



## eHav (Mar 20, 2014)

life steal itself will be completely gone, and old items with it will not matter since its reduced to 0% at lvl 70, so life on hit is the way to go it seems


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 21, 2014)

What about player trading? Did they keep the regular AH going? And what about gold costs and whatnot? You still getting "taxed" gold (via repair costs) for simply breaking open barrels and crates?

My other major gripe was how they took away customization by lack of a true skill tree. Class's still getting the same skills at the same rate, only diff being the gear they have?

Edit: Went ahead and updated, and started back in as a WD again. I can see that they made drops actually helpfull and sustainable to your char, which is a big plus. And i had nearly 8mil in gold left over from my 1st run, so im not hurting for npc-merch upgrade cash.

I assume that with legendaries being automaticly account bound, and drops being more helpfull and consistent, trading will be limited to rares/crafting resources between players in an actual game, as opposed to a massive AH?

Think im going to go ahead and drop the $ for reaper, based on what ive experienced tonight. Didnt think they'd actually be able to fix the game enough to make me want to come back and give it another try


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Awful in what way? Was he underpowered or not fun to play?
> I don't care about the former since every character is underpowered to my main Wizard anyway (due to gear). If it's the latter, well that sucks.



sorry for late response.

crusader was incredibly clunky and slow due to using 2 handed wpns, wrath generation was stupidly low, worse than barb. cooldowns were way too long and lacked massive wrath aoe dump. pretty underpowered, every other class had ways to murder mass groups of mobs and the crusader just sits there and hits things, only able to do that with minute long cooldowns. if all that is fixed, then it will be fun to play.


----------



## Xin (Mar 22, 2014)

My D3 is almost playable. 

Will try some time alone and then with people if some of you want to join.


----------



## Xin (Mar 22, 2014)

Could someone give me a good wizard skillset?


----------



## Xin (Mar 22, 2014)

What the hell is with those drops. 

I played 5min and tripled the quality of my set.


----------



## Xin (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm invincible. 

I literally recover more health than I lose now even in lengendary mob groups.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2014)

which difficulty ?



also, got my angel wings on all chars for the regular RoS pre-order


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Given what i saw when i got back to playing, i went ahead and risked pre-ordering RoS CE.

Physical copy, so i have to wait until tues to get my new set of wings.

And my ghost wolf pet. And my new armor/weapon cosmetics. And my mousepad, art book, ost, dvd/blu-ray making of disks, warcraft pet (that im going to give to a certain somebody. maybe), ect ect


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2014)

Fuck 'em, I am not buying shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2014)

We get it Rios, you don't like it.
You don't have to keep bitching about it in here, if you don't like it why are you even still here?


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2014)

Because I want to see the changes.

Besides, I am currently not pissed at D3 but at Hearthstone. They let an obvious bug torment their customers out of nowhere. What the hell are they doing, I thought they are the highest quality


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2014)

and that affects your rage on d3 how?

cmon rios, I love this game now. my wiz is now 302k dps completely unbuffed and 120k hp


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2014)

But how can I trust them when they cant make a simple card game right


----------



## Xin (Mar 22, 2014)

What difficulty did you guys play?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2014)

I play Torment 3 now.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh God..the XP nerf..


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 22, 2014)

Xin said:


> What difficulty did you guys play?



As my monk's dps isn't that high, I usually do torment 2 (multiplayer) or torment 3 (solo). Higher levels just take too damn long, and the loot isn't really that better either so lower levels where you can kill quickly are more efficient. 
Blizzard states that higher difficulty also results in more or better legendaries, but I can't say I ever noticed..


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2014)

I faceroll torment 3 for fast farming.

I can do up to t5 but its not worth it.

also wings of valor lookin badass


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 23, 2014)

I FINALLY GOT A CINDERCOAT.

now I can use it with my magefist and stop using frozen orb for once


----------



## Xin (Mar 23, 2014)

I purchased that extension. 

When will it start and what will you guys do first?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 23, 2014)

Rios said:


> Because I want to see the changes.
> 
> Besides, I am currently not pissed at D3 but at Hearthstone. They let an obvious bug torment their customers out of nowhere. What the hell are they doing, I thought they are the highest quality



90's Blizzard =/= 21st century blizzard

sadly


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2014)

Xin said:


> I purchased that extension.
> 
> When will it start and what will you guys do first?



Tomorrow night and of course I will level my Barbarian to 70 and finish Act V.

Then it's time to roll a Crusader!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2014)

Finally got my 28€ key and added it to my bnet account
Now let's hope the servers won't crash again


----------



## JH24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Still not sure what to do first. I'd love to play through Act 5 with the DH, but another part of me wants to reserve my first Act 5 playthrough for the Crusader. I'm leaning towards the latter.

Anyway, really excited for this, although I'm expecting the "worst" regarding release and server downtime. But it's still hard to believe it's almost time, it feels like yesterday we first saw the announcement of this expansion.


----------



## Xin (Mar 24, 2014)

Will propably be at work when it starts anyways.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2014)

Let's talk RoS spoilers.

How long are we going to use spoiler tags after release for story elements?


----------



## Xin (Mar 24, 2014)

Apparently it starts 5 hours sooner in Europe than US.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> Let's talk RoS spoilers.
> 
> How long are we going to use spoiler tags after release for story elements?



I'd say a week, since most people who care about the story are probably going to buy it day 1 anyway


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 24, 2014)

that final boss fight in the new trailer was dope though


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 24, 2014)

They really changed the dynamics of the game. Im actually kind of shocked.

Beat belial last night with almost no difficulty (admittedly im getting re-used to the game on normal difficulty, but still) and he actually dropped a legendary, and a few rares. The new loot system is kind of nice, but i will miss being able to sell my nicer rares for buttloads of gold thru the AH.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2014)

Only little time left until RoS. My body is ready. Kind of.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Only little time left until RoS. My body is ready. Kind of.



I have to wait until sometime tomarrow, when the package gets here from amazon 

But at least ill have extra goodies to play with 

Not sure if it'll do much good, being in completely diff timezones, but you want to add me, andy?


----------



## Xin (Mar 24, 2014)

Going to bed now. Have to work tomorrow. 

Have fun, guys. Hope the servers won't crash.


----------



## Austin (Mar 24, 2014)

After coming back to the game since launch and leveling a barb, I must say barbs do too much dmg.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2014)

Say that again when you play Torment on level 60.


----------



## Austin (Mar 24, 2014)

Do they fall off? I was actually curious about this. I played DH on torrment and I couldn't kill shit but i thought it was my shit gear. Are there better classes for torrment?


----------



## JH24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice, Reaper of Souls went online a few minutes ago.

Defeated Diablo at the end of Act 4 and now moved into Act 5. I'm tired though, have to get some sleep but definitely looking forward to play more tomorrow.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2014)

Won't be playing RoS for quite some time. Not until I come back from my honeymoon.


----------



## Rios (Mar 24, 2014)

But there are still 5 minutes left


----------



## Alicia (Mar 24, 2014)

Should I get this DLC? Is that extra 40 bucks really worth it?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2014)

Finished the story and reached level 70. 

Despite 340k dps and 3 million toughness, I can pretty much only play on Expert since level scaling for monsters is pretty damn impressive on max level.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Stop'd right before i face D. Will continue tomarrow when my CE gets here and everything is installed.


----------



## eHav (Mar 25, 2014)

Beat act 5 on torment 1 on the first playthrough with my wiz. doable, but the last areas before the boss were a pain, had to go all tanky with 7 mil thoughness, but i did beat the boss in torment 1, took me about 15 mins i think.

the loot has been great, adventure mode is fun, and transmogs were a great adition. 

i switched to expert after beating malthael since torment is still hard even with 500 dps. got about 6 legendaries on the journey through act 5

my stats atm 

strange some stats changed by the mystic arent there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2014)

damn it, you guys have no life 

I will start playing immediately when I get home from work today


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2014)

Holy shit..act V on Torment 1 is kicking my ass.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 25, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit..act V on Torment 1 is kicking my ass.



Once you get past lvl 60 torment is impossible. At least, it is with my gear.. elites seem to have infinite hp


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah..I had no trouble with Torment 2 with the gear I had..and then..fuck.

Kormac's optional quest final boss battle..goddamn!


Edit:

Some weird shit..all of my loot drops are only level 61 although my character's level is 65.

Could this be a bug?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2014)

Loving all those character sidequests.

For example

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even the thieves guild was not forgotten


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2014)

Changed my mind today morning and bought the game. I still got the pre-order bonus for some strange reason. The wings are awesome and I'm using them instead of my CE wings.

The bump up in difficulty in Act V was definitely unexpected. I had to to go down from T1 to Master and I'm still finding some elites a little bit too hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2014)

dat challenge


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely enjoying the increased difficulty.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2014)

but that's an old one 

I thought all 61+ legendaries/sets will be totally new


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2014)

Adventure mode is AWESOOOOOOOOOOME.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 25, 2014)

black hole is absolutely fucking amazing. isn't it zaru?

loving the xpac so far, done 10 bounties and 2 rifts so far. got some good upgrades too


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2014)

> Seasons And Ladder-Like System
> One of the features you guys have asked about a lot, that we have done a lot of research for, is something called ladders. I'm happy to say that as part of our first big content patch in a couple of months, we will be releasing Seasons, which will include a ladder-like aspect to them. We're still working on them, but the general gist is that you'll level up a new character, we'll have specific ladders for Seasons, and also some goodies that will drop along the way. There's more information of that to come, and we're not making an announcement of when, but that's coming in the first major content patch - not the first patch, but the first major content patch.
> 
> Seasons-Exclusive Legendaries
> ...


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 25, 2014)

yes, I loved ladders in d2!

oh yeah, I got this from Malthael:


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh hey I have those bracers, found them before the expansion came.


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 25, 2014)

Game got hard. Suddenly 500k dps is barely enough to get by on torment 1.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 25, 2014)

HaxHax said:


> Game got hard. Suddenly 500k dps is barely enough to get by on torment 1.



What class do you play?

My wiz is 415k dps unbuffed and I can do fine in t1, but die sometimes to bad affixes. but then again, the wiz is so op compared to other classes I guess.

it might be a health/resist thing, how much health/resists do you have?


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 25, 2014)

WD.

The only affix I'm looking for is % chance to reroll a wizard on cast.

500k is what my dps rests at ingame. I can buff it a bit higher. Not sure what you mean by unbuffed - counting passives or not?


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 25, 2014)

HaxHax said:


> WD.
> 
> The only affix I'm looking for is % chance to reroll a wizard on cast.
> 
> 500k is what my dps rests at ingame. I can buff it a bit higher. Not sure what you mean by unbuffed - counting passives or not?



well wizards have a lot of skills that increase their dps on their profile. I don't use any, so I mean that when I open my inventory it says 415k dps


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2014)

First lvl 70 legendary drop I'm actually happy about.

Also, is it just me who is annoyed by every craftable legendary having it's own material you need to get, and yet it has a really low drop chance?

Makes it close to impossible to craft legendaries.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 25, 2014)

that's a great weapon.

yeah, i don't plan to craft much legendaries even though i just got a Born's Command set plan.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2014)

The dex roll was kinda low though, it was around 620-730 if I remember correctly.


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a few legendary and set recipies. I have a few legendary and set materials.

None of them are for the same items, though. Seems like it's just a way to get an extra legendary once in a blue moon.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Bleh.

Looks like amazon oversold the CE of RoS.

So im waiting for them to get more in to get my copy. But they refunded my shipping, so i just paid for the game itself, and hopefully ill still get it at the same-day shipping speed that i origionally paid for. Since you only have until the 31st to get your pre-order bonus's linked to your account


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2014)

What really pisses me off is the since 2.0 you can't see the amount of gold that's on the ground.

Whoever came up with this should be fired and sent straight to the Burning Hells.


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2014)

Holy crap, russians can get the expansion for 17 EUR


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2014)

Played through the entire story with a Crusader, still only level 54 though. Since the gear isn't good enough to play on higher difficulty levels than Expert, getting levels takes forever after that point

(Going from 60 to 70 wasn't that difficult in comparison)


----------



## blackbird (Mar 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> First lvl 70 legendary drop I'm actually happy about.



That was my first RoS legendary. I was lvl 62, it was item level... 52! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



God, that Malthael was a bitch. Far harder than I'd anticipated... although that might be due to Act IV Diablo being so underwhelming. 

Glad to see more expansion are on the way though. The epilogue hooked me far more than the RoS teaser


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2014)

Malthael dropped me a nice 2.2k Azurewrath though it doesn't have any mainstat. Can't wait to use the mystic and give it +500 STR then that baby will last me for a very long time. 



Fluttershy said:


> but that's an old one
> 
> I thought all 61+ legendaries/sets will be totally new



The level of an item indicates what level you can equip it AND what level it starts to drop. From then on, whenever a legendary drops it will then scale to your level. 

This means that technically every legendary you find has the _potential_ to be an upgrade, though in truth they are unlikely to be.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 25, 2014)

i feel like I already got all of my upgrades in one day. now im at 589k dps and 4.2mill toughness. for now, the next upgrades will probably only be good legendaries. that was fast


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2014)

Aren't the new legendaries only dropped in Torment?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 25, 2014)

So should I buy this expansion or not?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> Aren't the new legendaries only dropped in Torment?



I know that the class sets and certain legendaries will only drop in Torment. Haven't seen anything about the RoS only ones.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> i feel like I already got all of my upgrades in one day. now im at 589k dps and 4.2mill toughness. for now, the next upgrades will probably only be good legendaries. that was fast



I upgraded my wizard to 3.6mil toughness and 436k dps (effectively way more due to cold/orb skill bonus damage) today. Ironically, only now can I play Master difficulty the way I used to play Torment 1 with half the dps and a quarter of the life... (as in, most things die extremely quickly)
Enchanting is a godsend, since it lets you fix those "almost but not quite right" items. (I enchanted 2/3 of my gear to improve it notably)

I'll probably be back in Torment difficulty on that char after a few more hours at this rate. Maybe I'll find a nice 1-hander to go with the Triumvirate I just found, but so far even the rare 2-hander I found beat my old Skorn by far.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 25, 2014)

saw the ending(i didn't buyed)

and Really Blizzard? Image comics/Jeff Loeb ending?

no cinematic, no good story again? because i rather play oblivion and have This ending rather than be your pawn again


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2014)

I feel sorry for the people who care about the Diablo story/lore


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I feel sorry for the people who care about the Diablo story/lore



sorry if i hail from the golden age

-where demons where demons
-when you had 9 to 11 weapons instead of 2
-When chat rooms existed
-and when you had nightmares killing this little fella


well at least im having fun playing PoE again


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 26, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> sorry if i hail from the golden age
> 
> -where demons where demons
> -when you had 9 to 11 weapons instead of 2
> ...



Well, the new act 5 bosses give you at least as much trouble as that guy once did.. 
Though I feel like Monks still suck (even with 352k damage and over 2mil thoughness).
Guess I need to level my wizard next, or shall I continue with my crusader first?


----------



## Xin (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm playing the storyline at master (lvl 64). 

Will there be a problem like that in the future? Had no problems so far. 

And Dark Hole is a quite nice spell. It not only draws enemies away from you to a point where you can nuke them down all at once, but it also disables/interrupts castings even of high lvl mobs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2014)

I only played a little bit yesterday, got to 62.5

I haven't seen the uber difficulty *yet*, still keeping T1 on a wizard with rather shit gear


elite mobs can kill me somewhat easily of course, but that was already there pre-RoS, I use merc, teleport and potions to survive and DPS to end it quickly (dat wizz DPS ) .. though I did switch from storm armor to prismatic armor

I don't use FO btw




and Black Hole is absolutely the best skill in the game


----------



## Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Well, the new act 5 bosses give you at least as much trouble as that guy once did..



Nope.

_LoOoking for BaAaal?_

*instant death*

Duriel would kill you before you finished loading his chamber 

Anyway RoS is what I expected it to be. Not terrible, not great, not worth 40 bucks. Adventure mode and nephalem rifts are sort of fun. My monk feels pretty lackluster at 70 but I have crap gear so who knows (266k DPS, 9m toughness).


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> well at least im having fun playing PoE again



Do you play Ambush?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I feel sorry for the people who care about the Diablo story/lore



But Diablo is all about lore! How could you not know this, silly Zaru.


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2014)

Diablo 1 was all about atmosphere, Diablo 2 was all about PVP, Diablo 3 was all about trading. I have no fucking idea what this current abomination is about.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2014)

anyone wanna go for hardcore mode? lets make a hardcore party xD


----------



## scerpers (Mar 26, 2014)

christ they really fucked up the lore bad
oh god


----------



## Xin (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't care about lore. 

All that matters to me is whether a game is fun or not and the lore never played a role in that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



Waaaaay too short.

I still had mostly all lvl60 gear on so I had to reduce my difficulty from Hard to Nromal to take on Malthiel.

Obviously Diablo's free again and now it seems like the Heroes of D3 will become the enemies in D4 just like with D1 and D2.

I don't see how the lore was messed up.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 26, 2014)

Crusader is nice, but for some reason I'm already preferring my Monk for close combat instead.

I'm going to play through Act 5 with DH first, and then try to gear up my Monk as a second character. From what I've seen Act 5 definitely looks a lot better than previous acts. Can't wait to fully get into the game later today.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2014)

Muk said:


> anyone wanna go for hardcore mode? lets make a hardcore party xD



You play on EU or NA?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2014)

Crusader has too many annoying cooldowns.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 26, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welp, there's still 1 act remaining yet


----------



## Xin (Mar 26, 2014)

Is that act part of the extension or a new extension?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2014)

Not sure how to feel about this ring, it's obviously a good ring but I need to get a Flawless Imperial Amethyst to reroll my int to dex, and even then that's not a 100% sure reroll.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

Buy the tab.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2014)

You can't tell me what to do.

My 3 first tabs aren't even close to full, there's no reason for me to buy it yet.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2014)

Xin said:


> I don't care about lore.
> 
> All that matters to me is whether a game is fun or not and the lore never played a role in that.



Can't we care about both, though honestly I am more concerned with Warcraft and Starcraft lore than Diablo, it still irks me if they mess something up. Although, I don't see any glaring lore mistakes, except that the story is eventually repeating itself. 



Vae said:


> You can't tell me what to do.
> 
> My 3 first tabs aren't even close to full, there's no reason for me to buy it yet.



Buy the tab.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2014)

DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO BIO.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 26, 2014)

Did they crank up the difficulty?  Before the expansion I was pretty comfortable on Torment 2 and now even though I've found some upgrades I'm struggling on Torment 1.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO BIO.



Not like you would notice the missing gold.

Do it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2014)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Did they crank up the difficulty?  Before the expansion I was pretty comfortable on Torment 2 and now even though I've found some upgrades I'm struggling on Torment 1.



Even those of us who had 'low' DPS still had gained some insane DPS for that level so now that we're going to the higher levels we need time to bring it back up.

That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Xin (Mar 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> Not sure how to feel about this ring, it's obviously a good ring but I need to get a Flawless Imperial Amethyst to reroll my int to dex, and even then that's not a 100% sure reroll.



Give the ring to me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and buy the tab


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2014)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Did they crank up the difficulty?  Before the expansion I was pretty comfortable on Torment 2 and now even though I've found some upgrades I'm struggling on Torment 1.



They added the level scaling on the mobs so yeah, the difficulty is higher.

I'm doing Master for now, I'm trying to get better gear before torment.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 26, 2014)

dear lord upgrades everywhere!!11!11!

744k dps now... jesus christ


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 26, 2014)

*What fat, hairy, inbred, four-eyed fuckstick decided it was necessary to include Exorcists in the Malthael boss fight?!*

Probably the same fucker who designed the Templar side quest...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't remember any Exorcists during the Malthael fight.


----------



## Austin (Mar 26, 2014)

What's the best all around class right now? I saw they nerfed mages recently.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 26, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> *What fat, hairy, inbred, four-eyed fuckstick decided it was necessary to include Exorcists in the Malthael boss fight?!*
> 
> Probably the same fucker who designed the Templar side quest...



Oh,I LOVED that sidequest..


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2014)

Austin said:


> What's the best all around class right now? I saw they nerfed mages recently.



Mages? what you talkin' bout


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2014)

We're in the WoW thread now.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2014)

Started playing again. Made a new Wizard on hard mode.

Hard mode feels exactly the same as Normal mode.

But I'm getting more xp, I think.

Also, inherited 80,000 gold from my previous character.

I'm rich.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2014)

To clarify, I made the character on normal to get back into things.

Then I raised the difficulty to hard.

So now I can't raise it any more without making a new character.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 26, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,I LOVED that sidequest..



Oh, don't get me started...


----------



## Xin (Mar 26, 2014)

The bossfights so far on master were no problem even with my crap equip (lvl 65, 180k dps, 3.2M touchness), but they just take too long. 

They remind me more and more of WoW fights. Endlessly hitting on a boss that never manages to damage you anyways. 

Still takes ages to bring that piece of shit down tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2014)

Wizard mirror images cast black hole --> so fuckin great


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah..Urzael forced me to put the difficulty back to Master..


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2014)

Urzael was a pain in the ass.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 26, 2014)

urzael was fine o.o, but I agree xin. adria took me 13 minutes to kill on t1 but she wasnt much of a threat, just a fuckton of health.

on a side note, me and a monk tried butcher on t2. after a few min when he got low the floor went crazy, the fire would change literally every second and sometimes the entire floor was ablaze. we eventually killed him after running around forever  and camping health pools 

also my paper dps is now 860k. tomorrow I want to hit 1 mill. I already can with all those stupid skills that only increase paper dps, but that doesnt count imo.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2014)

You encountered the Enrage Timer. They've re-added those to the game again.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2014)

Wizard's now at 640k dps / 4 mil toughness. 
Crusader at 63 with 180k / 2 mil.

Once the Wizard can handle Torment safely again and Crusader is at 70, I'm gonna start levelling the other four classes from 60 to 70. Might take a while with their terrible stats though.

Both gameplay (bounties, adventure mode) and item management (enchanting, gambling, keeping check of upgrades and sidegrades etc.) are much more engaging now than before, so I can say "money well spent" so far. No idea when that will wear off but I can't complain. And the game really had a huge surge of activity, pretty much everyone ever in my friend list is playing again.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2014)

I love these Cursed Chests events but the chests don't give out anything substantial.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2014)

What is even the point of the "monster kills grant x experience" stat?
E.g. if you get 200 per monster you'd need to kill a whole million to get an extra 200 million xp (a paragon level in the 100s). That's NOTHING.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 27, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Started playing again. Made a new Wizard on hard mode.
> 
> Hard mode feels exactly the same as Normal mode.
> 
> ...



I had nearly 6 mil' from my 1st run with the game.

Rag wearing peasant


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm afraid to post my bnet/d3 contact info where I might get request-spammed by gold sites.

Can everyone please send me a PM or something? No need for your real id if you don't want to, just your d3 handle will suffice.

I'd like to start playing with some more nf people.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2014)

Aw yiss.

First legendary get.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'm afraid to post my bnet/d3 contact info where I might get request-spammed by gold sites.
> 
> Can everyone please send me a PM or something? No need for your real id if you don't want to, just your d3 handle will suffice.
> 
> I'd like to start playing with some more nf people.



You could always just join the clan that was made.

We're only 3 people


----------



## Xin (Mar 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> You could always just join the clan that was made.
> 
> We're only 3 people



Can I join? 

I'm on eu server tho.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 27, 2014)

Xin said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I'm on eu server tho.



We are too 
NFan it is called!


----------



## Xin (Mar 27, 2014)

Request sent. 

Name is Slice.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Aw yiss.
> 
> First legendary get.



 It's something



Fluttershy said:


> although some stats there aren't showing up right



The website kinda fails at some items, particularly enchanted ones... The enchanted +600 vit on my Triumvirate doesn't show up at all and the damage is too low, for example.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2014)

With all the meteor and fire damage sidegrades I found, I could probably get double the damage on meteor  Too bad I just can't love that spell with any of its runes.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2014)

Got another legendary bracer, and a legendary ring.

Figured out that I could raise the difficulty from the character select screen. Currently playing on Expert, since it's the highest I could go.


----------



## Xin (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally lvl 70. 

300k dps and 4M toughness.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2014)

Legendaries drop all the time when you're low level, and every time you kill a boss for the first time pre-60 you get a legendary.

Wouldn't get too excited.

Xin, what's your battletag?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 27, 2014)

Played my Crusader for a while yesterday. I'm not really enjoying it that much with him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2014)

Deaths Breath is the most important item now

because enchanting


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah gotta farm those deaths breaths. At least I already upgraded all my artisans to max.

Anyone know efficient spots to get them? Are higher difficulties dropping more of them?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2014)

I do quite enjoy my Crusader so far, I like his visual appearance and I've got pretty good gear on him for the level I believe.

I can manage Torment 2 on Adventure mode on him as of now.



EDIT: I think more Deaths Breaths will drop on higher Torment, I mean, that would make sense.

They have said they're going to up the drop rate a bit though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> I do quite enjoy my Crusader so far, I like his visual appearance and I've got pretty good gear on him for the level I believe.
> 
> I can manage Torment 2 on Adventure mode on him as of now.
> 
> ...



drop chance on DB is confirmed to increase on higher levels; for instance is was 77% on t6. see:


And I love the look of that shield, have one myself too! Still, I think the armor on the crusader is a bit overdone. Like he is carrying 5.000 kilo's of steel with him


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2014)

Now we need a potion that also restores the resource.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2014)

holy shit dude, that's a nice pot 

where did you get it ? 



also, I use sparkflint familiar, because :
1) IMO +10% straight damage to yourself is the best buff it can give
2) it changes familiars damage to fire, which means you now have an extra source of fire damage (without this I would have no fire damage), which is very good for that new lvl68 passive


----------



## Xin (Mar 27, 2014)

Give me your gold. 

Holy fuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2014)

also, I think with almost 1 mil DPS and AT you could try T4 or even T5


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> You could always just join the clan that was made.
> 
> We're only 3 people



Oh sure thing, how do I join? I'm playing on US servers btw.

I just checked and didn't find your clan so I assume it's european. I made one for US.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2014)

Clan info added to OP.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't have enough gold with those crafting prices. Farming stuff is one thing, but eventually gems and such waste a lot of millions.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> *Join our clan!*
> 
> Hit the communities button right here:
> 
> ...



Hint hint. *cough*


----------



## JH24 (Mar 27, 2014)

Slowly progressing into Act 5. Really enjoying it so much, I find myself taking my time and really taking in the atmosphere. 

The Vengeance skill for the DH is so much fun, it really makes your character feel powerful.


I was wondering, if I unlock adventure mode with my DH, does this mean all other characters (regardless of level) can do adventure mode as well? After seeing the detailed/polished environments in Act 5 I just can't bring myself to level my Crusader through the entire story/campaign again at the moment.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah JH, unlocking adventure mode with 1 character unlocks it for all. I remember seeing a person on the forums level his Crusader solely in adventure mode. 

also I would join the US clan but I'm already in one with RL friends and internet that buddies I've played games with for years :/


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2014)

Part with your bnet info then.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Yeah JH, unlocking adventure mode with 1 character unlocks it for all. I remember seeing a person on the forums level his Crusader solely in adventure mode.




That's good to know. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2014)

Xin said:


> Give me your gold.
> 
> Holy fuck.



I've got more than that, Xin pls.


----------



## Xin (Mar 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> I've got more than that, Xin pls.



I have a total of 3M gold. 

Not currently tho. 

During my lifetime I got 3M gold.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 27, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Hint hint. *cough*


Thanks.

I would just like to say that I won't be on for a couple of weeks so we need someone who'll be able to accept requests. Who wants the position of Sannin?


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 27, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Part with your bnet info then.



my battletag is my real name (dumb me), I'd rather not give it out


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> my battletag is my real name (dumb me), I'd rather not give it out



You can always change it. You can change it once.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 27, 2014)

then id have to tell everyone in my clan who I am


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would just like to say that I won't be on for a couple of weeks so we need someone who'll be able to accept requests. Who wants the position of Sannin?



I can do it, I play every day anyway.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2014)

I am now a Samurai wizard.


----------



## Xin (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking     good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2014)

wizard is best class


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> wizard is best class








(with unwavering will)


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> my battletag is my real name (dumb me), I'd rather not give it out



What if I send you mine?


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 27, 2014)

no thanks bro


----------



## Enclave (Mar 27, 2014)

So, when this comes out on the PS4 is it worth a buy?


----------



## Xin (Mar 27, 2014)

Still only 430k dps.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2014)

Is there not supposed to be a 100% drop rate on legendaries on each boss when you kill them for the first time with a new character?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2014)

Magdha didn't drop any legendaries for me.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> Is there not supposed to be a 100% drop rate on legendaries on each boss when you kill them for the first time with a new character?



Final act boss.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 28, 2014)

Anybody who plays hearthstone, pm me.

I have 3 key's for free card packs to give away to the 1st person who sends a pm (came with RoS, and i dont play it)

VMs will -not- be considered 

Will post when/if somebody gets them.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Anybody who plays hearthstone, pm me.
> 
> I have 3 key's for free card packs to give away to the 1st person who sends a pm (came with RoS, and i dont play it)
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 28, 2014)

Card packs have been claimed. Sorry, latecomers. 

And this was my first legendary in ros. It pretty much gives me a new pet that turns junk items into rares, and maybe other legendaries if im lucky 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Card packs have been claimed. Sorry, latecomers.
> 
> And this was my first legendary in ros. It pretty much gives me a new pet that turns junk items into rares, and maybe other legendaries if im lucky
> 
> ...



I'm so fucking jelly. I want a puzzle ring.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 28, 2014)

puzzle rings are good once you have a lot of reusable parts.. otherwise the goblin will eat up all your whites and you wont get any.

just leveled my witch doctor to 70. put most of my wizard gear on him, with some different stuff (mojo, boots, helm). He seems alright, definitely not as op as the wizard though. I have 19% extra poison dmg and 25% extra acid cloud damage on my gear at the moment which seems to hold out well, 919k dps and corpse bomb is hitting for 7-8 mill


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2014)

So I think I've found the look I want on my Crusader, though I need to find a better fitting shield and the one from Act 4 isn't that nice.



Might run some other colours though.


----------



## Xin (Mar 28, 2014)

Made my wizard black. 

Love it together with the flames from my shoes.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2014)

Actually this is going to be my look.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 28, 2014)

> Update! We're going to add additional Paragon portraits.  It's been a popular request from the community, and we think it would be cool to distinguish players with a lot of Paragon levels. So, in an upcoming patch we plan on adding more. The new portraits are currently intended to be given every 100 levels, starting at Paragon 200, and stops at Paragon 800.





will be nice that we all don't have the same portrait.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 28, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'm so fucking jelly. I want a puzzle ring.



Your jelly tears are delicious 

The 3 helm skins I got for the enchantress thru the CE aren't too shabby.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 29, 2014)

well RoS till now.. Wizards have become quite overpowered now. Demon hunters suck donkeyballs, even if their dps isn't that bad, they are oneshotted by pretty much everything if you dont have the proper gear. Monks are nice and quite sturdy as well  (they are still my favorites) but they are not quite as strong as the wizards are. Especially because wizards are ranged as well. Crusader is pretty interesting too, haven't levelled him till 70 though - got bored. The cooldown time on pretty much every neat skill is pissing of though 
Not as much as the 90 sec cooldown on the new DH and Monk skills though - as if they insisted on not using it


----------



## JH24 (Mar 29, 2014)

Finished Act 5 last night, ended at level 67. It was a great act although too short for its pricetag, it left me wanting for more. I still need need to do many (follower) quests though. 

Stopped leveling a Crusader, got bored of him, too many cooldowns for my tastes. I'm going to level my Wizard next although my main focus will be for the DH, she remains my favorite character to play in this game.


Adventure mode is great, ideal for some short sessions without having to grind through the same campaign environments over and over again.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

I think this game would benefit from a separate spot for fast movement abilities.
As in, add a 7th ability slot for stuff similar to the Crusader's steed or Barbarian's sprint. It doesn't need to have any real combat significance, but rather help bridge the "dead times" when you're searching for a particular location and the monster density is too low or you've cleared a dead end. It would not affect PvE Balance at all and make life easier for everyone. Maybe put it on a separate cooldown or resource like running in D2 (except much, much faster).

Yes I'm a filthy casual who doesn't want to waste time traversing empty regions.


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2014)

From what I've seen every class has a good fast movement ability, which they can spam. At least that was the case with DH and WD, the two classes I've played the most.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah but you have to sacrifice a slot for an active skill/buff in order to get that mobility.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 29, 2014)

@ Zaru

That would pretty nice, it happens regularly you have to cross larger distances, and using a slot mainly for faster movement feels a bit of waste at times IMO.


Instead of leveling a Wizard I started playing with the Monk again. Luckily most (older) gear from the DH works on a Monk. It's not entirely the same anymore as before but I'm having so much fun with the "Wave of Light" (Bellspam) build that I almost regret not doing my first playthrough with the Monk instead.


EDIT: Got a bracer legendary, it spawns an Elite pack at every shrine you use. Cool.


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2014)

When you buy something from g2a how long do you need to wait the "processing" phase? Cause I am waiting for an hour already.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2014)

Beat Diablo.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Beat Diablo.



Oh wait you're new at this game :33

So cute :33

Now go beat Diablo for the 1,347th time like the rest of us.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Beating Diablo isn't something you do very often. Because there's little incentive.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2014)

Just raised the difficulty to Master, went back to Diablo, and beat him again.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like I need to grind to level 60 for Torment.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like they created some possibilties for another expansion.

Diablo is loose..again, and dirgest has escaped. Either one of those 2 could be the end boss for the next one.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 29, 2014)

Made a new char, a female barbarian this time. She has a funny accent and speech, but it's not as hilarious as the women in Skyrim's


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Beating Diablo isn't something you do very often. Because there's little incentive.



Shh, let me have a little fun 



Daftvirgin said:


> Made a new char, a female barbarian this time. She has a funny accent and speech, but it's not as hilarious as the women in Skyrim's



Her name is Valla, fun fact.

My Barbarian I only got to level 40 or so, I really dislike melee classes, although my Monk is my second best character.

Bioness Fun Fact: I like the female versions the best, except for the Demon Hunter because he is delicious.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 29, 2014)

first day gone by that I didnt get an upgrade. got bored of the wd, mana is rather hard to manage meanwhile the wiz refills ap in 2 seconds. gotta love the wiz


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Crusader really sucks in the resource regeneration department. I have to use crutches like the ability that gives you Wrath for every enemy it blinds.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 30, 2014)

I think blizzard will have to alter quite a bit on the crusader anyway. Got him in the sixties now, but he is freaking weak. I just changed to ranged fighting because of the shitty mobility and survivability, while i though this class was supposed to be the ultimate tank 
Why o why did blizzard remove the 30% dr on the crusader - which monks an barbs do have??


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 30, 2014)

Just bought Reaper of Souls.

Dat cinematic.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2014)

Enjoy it, it's the last one


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 30, 2014)

No more cinematics, eh? 

Prior to getting the expansion, I reset my quests. So now I'm re-playing again on Master difficulty.

>tfw two Templars named Kormac on my team


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Crusader really sucks in the resource regeneration department. I have to use crutches like the ability that gives you Wrath for every enemy it blinds.



Agreed, even with the wrath gen passive, it's still slow. Overall Crusaders could do with some buffs.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2014)

Welp.

Just hit the max amount of blood shards (500). Gambled it all since what the fuck else am I gonna do with it, can't get any more and wait for a better way to use this crap currency.

33 weapons, 3 of them had sockets, all of them sucked ass.

What a fun and rewarding endgame.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh yes, legendaries should instead drop like candy. You're better off crafting weapon, at least you can pick the weapon type and will likely roll a main stat. 

And gambling is just a bonus to get free items. Yeah, it sucks but gambling in most game sucks. If you're getting good stuff all the time then it'll be real boring. 

Remember it's been out for less *than a week*.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh yes, legendaries should instead drop like candy



Honestly? The drop rate could stand to go up. I can't remember the last legendary I even bothered to keep.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Remember it's been out for less *than a week*.



That is literally meaningless. Any reward system where I can max out a currency and get nothing for it is a piece of shit system.

Diablo 3 isn't the only game I play, and it's not fun for me to dump a sickening amount of hours into regurgitated content and have nothing to show for it. So I want to accomplish a little more in a little less, sue me.

I only have one more class left to get to 70, and it's the crusader. Once that's done I'll probably take another long break from Diablo unless they do something else with the loot.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

> You're better off crafting weapon


lol no

craft is CRAP

- get a random drop plan
- get a random drop legendary reagent with a low drop rate and hope it matches the plan
- get a forgotten soul or two
- get a high-end expensive gem
- hope at least 3 primaries don't roll as shit .. good luck with that


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 31, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> lol no
> 
> craft is CRAP
> 
> ...



I know.. I got lucky and found the Reaper's Fear - even though its dropping rate is way too low. Thus I crafted the Reapers Wraps.. and it is quite disappointing 
Why do stats on crafted items always stick around the lowest possible outcomes?


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

How many duplicate legendary items are you guys finding?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

If I got a million gold everytime someone in my clan finds a Nagelring I'd be set for life


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

I found 4 when I was testing the new loot. Seems like they didnt change the drop rates at all


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

So you got your RoS key from G2A now?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 31, 2014)

Rings, amulets, and boots seem to drop disproportionally often. Weapons, at least useful ones, however...
Got lucky just now: gift of silaria, and added a socket on it (which took 3 tries -_-) ()
Boosted by dps with 15% and toughness with 20%


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't found any amulets that come even 50% close to the lvl60 one I bought off the AH last year. And it's not even that good.


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> So you got your RoS key from G2A now?



Not really saw a good deal there(community one), tried to purchase it, got stuck at security processing. Later they told me someone else purchased it, apologized and refunded me the money but I suspect they just kept the key for themselves so they can sell it for more


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Rios said:


> Not really saw a good deal there(community one), tried to purchase it, got stuck at security processing. Later they told me someone else purchased it, apologized and refunded me the money but I suspect they just kept the key for themselves so they can sell it for more



From what I heard, it can happen that keys get mixed up like that, but they'll send you another one if you ask for that instead of a refund


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

Doesnt seem the case with the community provided keys. They are singles. You can only get another key when you purchase directly from their store, the most they can do is to refund you the money if the community key you purchased is invalid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't found a good amu yet, but I have found 1 or two that would be ~"good" once I reroll some crit/crit dmg on them

they may not be trifects like the lvl 60 ones but they got more Int to compensate


and if I get a high Int, crit, crit dmg, +XX% arcane dmg amu at some point .. well

more or less the same with rings





what worries me is gold .. I only had 5 mil pre-Ros and I'm down to 4+ now and I will need a lot more for top gems .. where am I gonna get it ?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

You won't. I'm suspecting blizzard will realize that gold is turning into an extreme bottleneck once people can't get it from elsewhere anymore and adjust things.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

they didn't realize it when they were adding the ridiculous gem/unsocket prices and yet forgot to increase the gold drop amount by like 10x-20x ?


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

In short it seems like you are beta testing the game the same way it was when D3 launched.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Ironically, because there was a long beta test for Reaper of Souls
Couldn't they see this coming from a mile away?

I mean I still have around 50 million but if I was gonna craft higher gems that money would be gone in no time


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey I have a solution for that!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gimme back the AH, I will purchase the expansion in a heartbeat


----------



## Stelios (Mar 31, 2014)

The real cash AH pretty much destroyed the game... and real lives as well


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

I assume this is a sarcastic response. Anyway I dont see why they cant keep the drop rates as they are and add a gold AH, so we can try out all this OMG great unique loot items, which will change our play style......unless they are not that unique and having them all will only bore us faster


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

no AH plx

gold drops must be increased or costs lowered


player trading should probably be implemented like in D2


also, runewords


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Alright I understand your desire to trade like in D2 but let's please remember how fucking destroyed that game was by bots that tried to sell you shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

blizzard must work hard then to eradicate bots and cheats





if you mean the spam bots in chats that never bothered me

the bots that farmed, those were bad


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd laugh if D2 got over the bot problems because they all switched to D3 before the AH got shut down


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2014)

> Our deepest thanks to you for preordering Reaper of Souls. Please accept these valorous wings as a token of our appreciation. If you see Imperius, don't tell him where you got the wings!
> 
> Wings of Valor



I didn't preorder though.

Oh well, free wings.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

lolBlizzard


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I didn't preorder though.
> 
> Oh well, free wings.



Somewhere on the official site I read that anything in March counts as pre-ordering for some reason


----------



## eHav (Mar 31, 2014)

gold isnt that hard to get tho. i started off RoS with about 27 mil, and im down to 23mil now. i crafted a couple gems and a few items, but i've wasted probably over a mil in transmogs alone. i was down to 20mil, but made about 3mil in some hours running rifts so its not that low. people just want everything in the first week of the expansion?

on the blood shards issue, ive gotten 2 legendaries in about 1k shards and both were shit. but it was the same thing with gambling in d2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

> but made about 3mil in some hours running rifts so its not that low.


on what Torment setting ?


----------



## Xin (Mar 31, 2014)

Somebody donate me gold. 

I give rep in return. 

2M gold for a rep sounds fair.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Somewhere on the official site I read that anything in March counts as pre-ordering for some reason



How weird.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2014)

Patchouli are you on NA or EU?

EDIT: Nvm just saw the clan lol.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Honestly, the wings don't look good on most gear/chars. They will probably fit on some transmogs though


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2014)

IMO the white wings are a lot better for every character/piece of gear.

Also, EU servers lagging like hell, what is this, League of Legends?


----------



## eHav (Mar 31, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> on what Torment setting ?



on torment 1, i can probably do torment 2 or 3 but 1 is just faster. made about another mil doing core + keep depths + act 5 bounties once



Vae said:


> Also, EU servers lagging like hell, what is this, League of Legends?



yeah its unplayable for me atm, cant even login


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 31, 2014)

Vae said:


> IMO the white wings are a lot better for every character/piece of gear.
> 
> Also, EU servers lagging like hell, what is this, League of Legends?



I've been having a lot of lag on the US servers as well.  I was trying to kill some time with some bounties and it was completely unplayable.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah my latency fluctuates between okay and horrible


----------



## Stelios (Mar 31, 2014)

Rios said:


> I assume this is a sarcastic response. Anyway I dont see why they cant keep the drop rates as they are and add a gold AH, so we can try out all this OMG great unique loot items, which will change our play style......unless they are not that unique and having them all will only bore us faster



No it's not sarcastic. AH with real cash was just giving the incentive to players to destroy the game's economy due to the promise of making real cash while playing the game. I m very pleased they shut it down.

To answer on the second part of your comment why would you go farm in diablo 3 if you could go buy every rare item from AH with gold? Diablo was never WoW.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fuck the EU servers and the assholes who DDoS them..


----------



## Stelios (Mar 31, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Fuck the EU servers and the assholes who DDoS them..



amen brother what the fuck is this 558 minutes remaining?


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

Stelios said:


> No it's not sarcastic. AH with real cash was just giving the incentive to players to destroy the game's economy due to the promise of making real cash while playing the game. I m very pleased they shut it down.
> 
> To answer on the second part of your comment why would you go farm in diablo 3 if you could go buy every rare item from AH with gold? Diablo was never WoW.



Thats the thing, you shouldnt care what others do if it doesnt affect you in any way, otherwise its hypocrisy. The only bad thing, which came with the AH, was reduced drop rates. Everything else was strictly personal reasons since D3 never had ladders, real PVPs or any similar competitions and the "P2W" players didnt get real advantages like stash spaces, experience boosts, etc.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

>Stash space for real money

Don't give Blizzard ideas


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

Paragon boosters 100% more experience for a week 

Seriously though if you cant really trade most of your items will go into crafters anyway.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 31, 2014)

I already bought max stash space for use with 3 chars.

can I get more if I make more chars or do I have to squeeze items in my stash?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 31, 2014)

Rios said:


> Thats the thing, you shouldnt care what others do if it doesnt affect you in any way, otherwise its hypocrisy. The only bad thing, which came with the AH, was reduced drop rates. Everything else was strictly personal reasons since D3 never had ladders, real PVPs or any similar competitions and the "P2W" players didnt get real advantages like stash spaces, experience boosts, etc.



What do you mean I shouldn't care? Now that the ladder system will be implemented ofc I care. To begin with Diablo was never an mmorpg dealing it as such was a mistake and this is why AH is now going down.


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

Because it doesnt affect you directly. The only way you can even see it is if you go to sites like diabloprogress for example and check the highest rated heroes and even then there was no guarantee they paid for their items. 

The following conclusions can be made:

- P2W did not affect the non paying for items customers other than the low drop rates
- There was no clear difference between characters, big enough to point out that a character was outfitted with items, they paid for with cash
- There were no ladders, PVPs or any conveniences unseen anywhere else you could buy from the RMAH, the only benefit was doing the PVE content, which not only did not affect the F2P lot but also helped them along, assuming the P2W was doing multiplayer games to test out his godly gear
- Every player could benefit from the system quickly and securely, in most P2W games its either prohibited to sell stuff for money or simply that stuff is not available to you because it can only be purchased at an in-game store
- You will see heroes with godly gear anyway because of the AH, even if there was no AH smart people would have benefited from trade
- Taking all this into account Blizzard could have kept the high drop rates from  loot 2 and the AH as means to trade the loot you dont need, crafting materials etc. Or you can use it to gamble. Thats the beauty if it, high risk high reward with gambling or steadily selling just so you can purchase better gear. You have options.
- Even if we assume that Blizzard wants to keep the legendary items truly legendary(account bound) there was no reason to cut off the trade of rares, crafting materials, recipes, etc. By doing this they simply admit they cant deal with the so called 3rd party sites, chat spam, bots, etc.
- Ladders can have their own Gold AH.
- The community, who wants to enforce the Bound on Account itemization wants to also enforce this play style on everyone else. With the loot 2 you can play self found, or you can trade. It was a great idea, unfortunately 50% of the opportunity is gone. For now.

P.S. This is my last post on the matter, I am tired of arguing about this. Eventually Blizzard will realize there is no longevity to this game and they will allow trade


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 31, 2014)

with their failed attempt at pvp, I can only imagine what kind of ladders they produce. im still excited though.

I found a jade harvester pants set piece. but fml, it rolled no sockets and lowest vit roll possible. /mad

am I the only one happy about new paragon portraits per 100 levels soon?


----------



## Rios (Apr 1, 2014)

My expectations are as low as possible but I am sure Blizzard can still disappoint me.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2014)

Blizzard was the golden standard in 90's.

Look at them now


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 1, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Blizzard was the golden standard in 90's.
> 
> Look at them now



Only the name remained..


----------



## Rios (Apr 1, 2014)

The name alone is enough to sell anything they want and make profit out of it. There is no creativity or dedication required for that.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 1, 2014)

Rios said:


> The name alone is enough to sell anything they want and make profit out of it. There is no creativity or dedication required for that.



Exactly; that also the problem with diablo 3.. on one end they want to create a new game, on the other the just want to recreate diablo 2. 
I think they did a great job on Reaper of Souls though, especially when you seen how bad diablo 3 initially was. I think the progress the made with the updates is great, but I wonder why they were not capable of producing a good game at the start.


----------



## Rios (Apr 1, 2014)

If I find it below 20 EUR maybe, just maybe I will play it for a bit. Other than that I'll wait till they bring the AH back or at least allow trading.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2014)

Reading your bitching 24/7 is just annoying, it makes you look pathetic.

Seriously, if all you're going to do is talk shit about the game then just leave the thread already.

The AH being gone is fine, you're the only person I've seen complaining about it.
Straight up, there's no reason to keep talking about a game you obviously don't like.


----------



## Rios (Apr 1, 2014)

17 EUR is fair since the russians get it for this much. Should have learned russian instead of english.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Sooooo, 5 minutes ago I was on the verge of killing Zoltun Kulle when he started teleporting quickly and nearly one-shotting me several times. I nearly had him when he finally killed me...only to be bushwhacked by my Spitfire Turret's missile a second later.

Dropped a bow with a MASSIVE trifecta.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2014)

If he's almost 1 shotting you then he hit the enrage timer.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot that Torment enables the ET.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2014)

Hit 70 today, managed to get pretty decent gear in about 3 hours of hitting 70.


----------



## BashFace (Apr 2, 2014)

Am I the only one that likes the PS3 version. 

I thought it was heaps mad to play 2-4 on the console, fuck Obama its all his fault. bama


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 3, 2014)

Still doing the Reaper of Souls campaign. 

Finally reached level 60, so I raised the difficulty to Torment 1. Things take ages to kill, but it doesn't seem too bad yet.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 3, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Still doing the Reaper of Souls campaign.
> 
> Finally reached level 60, so I raised the difficulty to Torment 1. Things take ages to kill, but it doesn't seem too bad yet.





Torment is not worth it until you have some decent basic gear. Stick to expert until you have at least 300k dps and 4m toughness. Armor and All Resist is leagues better than Vitality, keep that in mind when building for mitigation.

You may be wondering why Expert specifically. You get double blood shards on adventure mode. That's it.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 3, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Torment is not worth it until you have some decent basic gear. Stick to expert until you have at least 300k dps and 4m toughness. *Armor and All Resist is leagues better than Vitality, keep that in mind when building for mitigation.*
> 
> You may be wondering why Expert specifically. You get double blood shards on adventure mode. That's it.



Yeah, especially when you depend on LoH and LPS to heal you: toughness created by resists and armor combined with relatively low health is better. I see players with very large health pool die quickly because their healing can't keep up against more powerful opponents.
Anyway: torment is a waste of time when you cannot kill things quickly. Especially when you pass lvl60, monsters' hp and dmg will go up _quickly_.


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2014)

Thats an interesting change compared to before 

I remember in vanilla D3, where lifesteal was king, all you really needed was to not die in one hit(large enough health pool) and you can heal up almost instantly.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 3, 2014)

Rios said:


> Thats an interesting change compared to before
> 
> I remember in vanilla D3, where lifesteal was king, all you really needed was to not die in one hit(large enough health pool) and you can heal up almost instantly.



Lifesteal is removed. It was already hardly effective on lvl 60, but it is reduced to 0 at lvl 70. 
That said, LoH is also hardly useful with some skills. Sometimes I feel like life per second is the best way nowadays.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2014)

life per second definitely is pretty useful


how much armor/AR would you say is needed @ lvl 70 now ? say, for a wizard


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2014)

I checked the Crusader's skills and he seems to have the most regeneration in comparison to the other classes.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 3, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> life per second definitely is pretty useful
> 
> 
> how much armor/AR would you say is needed @ lvl 70 now ? say, for a wizard



Depends on the difficulty you're farming, and frankly also on your DPS.

If you are pushing 8m sheet dps it probably doesn't matter how much mitigation you have. Of course right now that's a ridiculously small percentage of the playerbase.

Wizards just don't work the same way others do. My wizard has crap gear and her resists are at 1k each give or take, sheet toughness of 6m. DPS is sadly just under 500k. She farms T1 efficiently.



Rios said:


> I checked the Crusader's skills and he seems to have the most regeneration in comparison to the other classes.



I'm still leveling my crusader and he has tons of very interesting passives, but most of his active skills are incredibly underwhelming. Long cooldowns across the board, low wrath generation (especially if you use a two handed weapon) and wrath spenders that just don't deal enough damage for the time it takes to build it up. Blessed hammer provides the best bang for your buck (10 wrath, 200% wpndmg) and it's still garbage, considering you can slash for free @ 190% wpndmg with 20% extra crit chance. Thus, it seems obvious most people will run burst builds instead.

I'm told the only viable builds for crusader atm (and they're decent builds) all revolve around a particular rune for provoke which cause every single source of damage to also deal 50% weapon damage as lightning. This is of course highly exploitable if you think of all the dots certain skills and pieces of gear can provide. Seems pretty obvious that the rune will be nerfed eventually, but probably not before Blizzard buffs some other aspects of the class.

Finally, looking at all his mitigation skills I would love to pursue a thorns tank build, but without the 30% natural damage reduction it just seems like an uphill battle.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 3, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Depends on the difficulty you're farming, and frankly also on your DPS.
> 
> If you are pushing 8m sheet dps it probably doesn't matter how much mitigation you have. Of course right now that's a ridiculously small percentage of the playerbase.
> 
> ...



Useful combo I found with Crusader: Judgement with the resolved rune (gives 80% crit chance), casting Laws of valor with critical rune for increased crit dmg, and after that a big damage dealer such as Bombardment (impactful rune). 
Especially nice when you also use the rally rune on Akarat's champion; makes it very decent against champion packs. Quite easy to get very high damage, even with the crappy gear I had.

Still, I think the crusader needs quite some work. It just doesn't feel right to have a 'tank' that cant even come near the survivability of a wizard..


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2014)

I've started running this build on Crusader, it's a Damage build instead of tank but I'm having loads of fun with it so far.

Not a lot to spend Wrath on either.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









3 Legendaries within 10 min, 2 of them from 2 caches and 1 from a random mob.

If I can reroll good stats on the ring and shield, they'll be really good for me.
Too bad the ring passive doesn't work with only 1 set piece though.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2014)

That ring passive is pretty sweet in some situations.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2014)

Rerolled the ring.

Closed down the enchanter on accident after rolling 42% crit dmg or 5.5% crit chance.

FML


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2014)

With this I have next to zero wrath problems


No big finisher but blessed hammers and their lightnings with a slow weapon deal lots of additional damage, especially when the boss has that slow projectiles shield 

I love the flexibility of having good survivability, great mobility, two oh shit buttons, three resource generators and semi-decent long range/kiting when things get hairy.

Game is easy.


----------



## eHav (Apr 4, 2014)

its interesting seeing someone who complains so much about the game in general have so much fun with a crusader which everyone is complaining about nowdays 

have people tested out the improved 25% drop chance for legendaries in rifts? 

i've been playing t1 for a while and have yet to see a new or even old set piece drop other than constant blackthorne pants -.-


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 4, 2014)

Rios said:


> Game is easy.



Which level of torment are you talking about?


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2014)

Easy to figure out how to play. Rest is just luck to find good gear. I managed to beat the final boss on Expert with the Cain set, thats my current biggest achievement. Give it a week worth of grind and I'll be able to tackle at least the first couple of torments.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2014)

Lol beating the final boss on expert is a good achievement now?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 4, 2014)

Torment isn't really difficult, at least not on my wizard. 

The only annoying thing about it is enemies become bullet sponges. Takes about 2 minutes to kill gold enemies.

But as far as their deadliness goes, just stay out of the fire and ice, and they'll never kill you.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2014)

The only thing that pisses me off about this game atm is the gold gain fucking sucks in comparison to how expensive everything is, especially making high end gems.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm gonna stop valueing increased attack speed for now because my AP can't keep up with Arcane Orb casting anyway


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2014)

Tried Torment just to be on the level of you elitists. My 1 day old Crusader can do just fine there, albeit a bit slow. Right now I am content with doing adventure on experat and trading shards for helms. Once I get a 6% CC with a socket I'll jump right in.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Actually got a +10% damage upgrade amulet to finally replace my old lvl60 one... through gambling blood shards. 

But damn, farming gold for high level crafting is going to be horrible


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm gonna stop valueing increased attack speed for now because my AP can't keep up with Arcane Orb casting anyway


AS a shit


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2014)

Gambling is much superior to crafting anyway. Unless we are talking those 70 level legendaries.


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2014)

And there we go, 500k damage/5 mil toughness /my shield is not showing for some reason.


Just made a test run and cleared each bounty on Act 1 Torment.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Why are you using gems for vit/strength instead of allres?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm gonna stop valueing increased attack speed for now because my AP can't keep up with Arcane Orb casting anyway



Why would you even be rolling for AS on a Wizard anyway?

Leveled from 1-58 on a DH today then switched to my 60 Wiz and got it to 70, got my gear to 700k DPS  self buffed before I was finished for today.



Pretty decent for a days work.


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2014)

Because back in the day only main stat/vitality gems mattered in armor. But yea, I will make the adjustments tomorrow


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

You can easily get over 250 allres instead, it will do wonders to your ehp


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2014)

Also hit level 100 Paragon level today, which was nice.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why would you even be rolling for AS on a Wizard anyway?
> 
> Leveled from 1-58 on a DH today then switched to my 60 Wiz and got it to 70, got my gear to 700k DPS  self buffed before I was finished for today.
> 
> ...



Are you using Evocation just for Archon?
I'd really recommend Dominance since it's an IMMENSE EHP boost as long as any non-elite enemies are around to kill


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2014)

Evocation also helps with black hole a lot too because me and my friends don't have any monks to pull mobs in with.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Black Hole and Frozen Orb are the greatest love story ever told.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2014)

Amen to that.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope I can stack cooldown reduction in the long run to spam Black Hole. 

Can't decide between the first and last Rune though, both the higher range and the temporary damage increase are nice.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2014)

Put diamonds everywhere, toughness became 7 mil 

btw bombardment is very underwhelming, my hammers deal more damage than that


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Diamonds are a really great addition, since you aren't as forced to stack allres on everything.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright, just clocked in on 8.3 mil toughness without losing any damage. Its very easy with the mystic around.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Gonna upgrade my damage once I farm enough crafting materials to get a socket on that one weapon I found.

I actually ran out of Arcane Dust


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2014)

Some OP legendary?


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2014)

at what point should i star with torment difficulty? benn doing a few master adventure modes but not getting any better gear


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2014)

As soon as possible obviously. As soon as it opens up.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Obviously when you feel comfortable playing it? Most people I see playing in it have 4mil+ toughness and 500k+ dps, though that's probably the low end


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Obviously when you feel comfortable playing it? Most people I see playing in it have 4mil+ toughness and 500k+ dps, though that's probably the low end



300k dps and 4 mil thoughness should do the trick, though I would recommend stacking resists instead of vitality. If you're stacking vita, you'll need more healing to keep alive. I'd say the healing stat is crucial when playing torment. DPS is fairly easy to get it to 300k+, especially when using emeralds.
Still, much depends on your build, your mobility, or the skills to break control impairing abilities. Especially when playing melee/close range characters. Ranged characters have it a little less difficult - though these also lack the 30% DR the melee classes (except crusader) have.

I'd say that you should try torment when you don't die on lower levels, and your healing easily keeps up with the damage opponents do.

Playing it as soon as it opens up, however, is silly. If you have to spend 5 minutes to take one boss down on torment, and often die, its much better to play on lower difficulty. Speed is an aspect of effective farming as well.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone understand elemental damage bonus in RoS?
Is it still better to have neutral damage on your weapon? If I get some cold damage bonus in general, does that apply to +cold damage before calculating skill damage?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2014)

Rios said:


> Put diamonds everywhere, toughness became 7 mil
> 
> btw bombardment is very underwhelming, my hammers deal more damage than that



Bombardment is only really good if you go a DPS spec on your Crusader.

Look at my Crusader, that's a DPS spec and Bombardment works very well there.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Rifts are some crazy experiences sometimes. Normally I don't need to pay much attention while playing D3, but earlier I ended up in a Rift that only had one huge level and was 50% elites or something. I beat the boss before even seeing half of the map. Constant non-stop kiting action.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Anyone understand elemental damage bonus in RoS?
> Is it still better to have neutral damage on your weapon? If I get some cold damage bonus in general, does that apply to +cold damage before calculating skill damage?



I'm not 100% sure, but I know there's currently a problem with the % dmg increase not being as good if you have elemental damage on your weapon in comparison if you have normal damage and like, 10% dmg on your weapon.


----------



## eHav (Apr 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I know there's currently a problem with the % dmg increase not being as good if you have elemental damage on your weapon in comparison if you have normal damage and like, 10% dmg on your weapon.



those are dif things. the %dmg stat on a weapon aplies to "black damage" only, so its pointless on weapons that rolled elemental damage. however, what zaru asked is if +cold dmg on an item boosts the weapon's damage if its a cold dmg weapon, which it doesnt


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2014)

so i am hanging around 151k dps, 3mil resistance with my barbarian  how do i get more dps? just farm more on adventure mode on master level?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Link to your character's profile?

And of course... you get more dps by farming. That's what this game is about 

You might get some easy upgrades by enchanting items for crit chance/crit damage instead of something less useful


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 5, 2014)

Also: sockets.. lots of sockets!


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2014)

how do i link my char xD


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, the link to your profile on the battle.net website


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2014)

I want to find one of those damn level 70 legendaries already. All I got is a recipe for a barbarian weapon(possibly the best barbarian weapon in the game considering the insane crafting requirements).


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2014)

like this:


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep, you need to stack up on crit chance and crit damage.
Most likely places for that are rings, bracers and amulet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

> the %dmg stat on a weapon aplies to "black damage" only, so its pointless on weapons that rolled elemental damage


wait, really ? so I have +XXXX Holy dmg on my weapon and also a +10% dmg and that 10% dmg isn't working ? fuck

well, that would explain why with a 10% dmg it still only has ~2060+ DPS instead of ~2200+


guess I need a new weapon then


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

yeah ..


fu Blizz


----------



## JH24 (Apr 5, 2014)

It's weird, I played Diablo 3 tirelessly but now we have Reaper of Souls (which improved the game in so many ways) I'm alreayd feeling burnt out on it. Or maybe my interests changed, I don't know.

One thing I miss is some kind of AH "light". Some way to trade gear, I feel the trading 2-hour limit is hurting the game despite the many options to craft. (Which I don't seem to enjoy either)

I loved Act 5, and I'll play Adventure mode from time to time, but other than that I can't find the motivation. I guess it's back to Hearthstone for me for awhile.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 5, 2014)

Rios said:


> I want to find one of those damn level 70 legendaries already. All I got is a recipe for a barbarian weapon(possibly the best barbarian weapon in the game considering the insane crafting requirements).



Crafting sucks bigtime. For instance: I created the Reapers Wraps on my wizard:


Its not _that _bad, but it is hardly better then most of the legendaries I find. The health globe bonus is nice, but its not worth that much. Crafting materials are freaking hard to find, while the result is hardly worth it. No, blizzard really messed that one up. I don't mind making it difficult to craft, but at least make it rewarding..


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2014)

The only legendaries worth crafting IMO are stuff that gives good set bonuses or specific effects.

I hit a new record on chest event mobs killed today though



Might have been normal but I'm happy about that, cache farming OP.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2014)

Crafted a trifecta amulet.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2014)

I've got quadfecta yellow gloves.

I doubt I'll replace them any time soon.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

I had a 200+ massacre bonus on Torment 1 today
Literally 5 elite packs and 150+ normal enemies packed together on the size of one screen, what the fuck RNG?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

what the fuck is a quadfecta 



anyway, I now have ~710k dmg buffed w/o the standing still bonus wizz passive and 760k+ with it (and I don't use the familiar 10% dmg buff) .. and still could get decent upgrades via rerolling CHD on both rings, upping all 4-5 INT gems from 100 to 280 and getting a better weapon .. aiming 900k+ at least, maybe a mil dmg .. also have 25-30% area dmg


more then enough dmg for T1-2 and likely T3, but I still die at times on T2 on bad elite packs and due to lacking toughness I guess (~5.5kk+ when standing still) .. not really sure how wizz is supposed to survive dat shit and still kill it fast  .. meh


and I've officialy hit the gold ceiling ... I have a small stash of forgotten souls and death breaths come often enough, but I am out of gold for any gem above imperial


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> *what the fuck is a quadfecta *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A trifecta is an item with Crit Chance, Crit Dmg and AS.
Quadfecta is the same but with another really good stat, usually the main stat with a high roll on it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

I've never seen anyone use that term even pre-RoS when you had trifectas with main stat as well .. it was just "trifecta" for crit, CHD, AS


main stat kind of goes without saying anyway, no need to include it .. I mean I have INT on absolutely all of my items


but if you must then I would call having XX% elem skill dmg as 4-th stat the one to use


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

that said, I actively try to avoid AS for an AT wizz and only go for crit, CHD, arcane skill dmg, AT dmg, area dmg and ~toughness .. maybe resource cost reduction once somewhere .. or dmg to elites where can

INT goes w/o saying


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright how the hell can I regenerate AP faster? I have to pretty much rely on Electrocute (or some other weak ass signature spell) to get any AP during combat at all, it's seriously limiting my DPS (and I already have almost 170). Frozen Orb drains that in no time. And despite over 50% crit chance I doubt APoC is going to make much of a difference. At best I'll shoot 20% longer or something.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I've never seen anyone use that term even pre-RoS when you had trifectas with main stat as well .. it was just "trifecta" for crit, CHD, AS
> 
> 
> main stat kind of goes without saying anyway, no need to include it .. I mean I have INT on absolutely all of my items
> ...



Eh, I've seen the term quadfecta used a lot.

And it's not just rolling the main stat that makes it a quadfecta, it has to be a high stat roll or it's not really a quadfecta.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

the 20AP + 2 AP/s passive, 1.4 AP/s regen from templar merc


but if you spam FO then there's no way you can keep up just from regen IMO .. i mean the shit eats up 30 AP per cast w/o mitigation, you cannot regen that no matter what resource cost reduction you got


so, using something like electrocute with the AP rune + prodigy passive is what you are *supposed*/expected to do with a FO spam build .. at least that's how I see it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

if you use legacy APoC items then you can have 30+ APoC, which may be enough with a 50%+ crit, but you can never replace those items with lvl 70 ones then


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

There's no way to get legacy items like that now

Well, if FO ever gets nerfed to shit I'll have to switch back to Disintegrate or something anyway


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

now of course not

I saved some from pre-RoS and had 30-35 APoC going into Act 5, but replaced them all and went AT build


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

After the fire and forget perfect kiting spell that is FO, I don't ever wanna go back to something as stationary as "channeling while standing still"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

kiting requires effort


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

FO glass cannon kiting multiple elite packs with the constant risk of death and losing your bonus pool (well, I'm too pussy for hardcore) is some of the best fun I've had with D3 in a while.

If I wanna play it safe I just team up with a Templar or something. The lack of aggro makes dealing damage much more relaxed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2014)

> If I wanna play it safe I just team up with a Templar or something.


you mean crusader in party ? I already use a templar merc in solo and, while, he helps, it's not like you won't get hit with him around .. you will and quite a lot still


anyway, I sort of kite too on harder packs, it's just via altering teleport with decoys and BH  .. and I got the -20% CD passive to help with that


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Did I just write templar instead of crusader 
Well, crusaders are technically just slightly weird templars, canonically


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2014)

Talking about templars, I just got the unique relic, which makes the templar invincible. So.....useless.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2014)

Finery is actually pretty good when it comes to damage increase. I ditched the useless 30 wrath passive, put every offensive point from paragon leveling into +wrath and started rolling with finery. It gave me about 30k damage increase(even more armor, its like an additional piece of equipment).

Currently rolling with 600k damage/12mil toughness.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

The cow level is freaking massive
10 floors of bovine madness


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2014)

Wait seriously, it's 10 floors?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Optional though, you can beat the rift boss a few levels in easily


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2014)

But it's worth doing it for the lols.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

It has its own music I think.

But no "Mo, momomo mo."


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

They not only made the legendary items hard to come by, they also made salvaging them worthless because what you really need are those special crafting ingredients. In short good luck advancing past the gear wall.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2014)

stop bitching Rios 

and Forgotten Souls - worthless ? yeah right, come back when you need one to reroll that legendary/set



crafting is shit, but anyone smart enough won't even bother with it atm, plenty of options to upgrade w/o crafts


----------



## Xin (Apr 6, 2014)

Thunderstorm Frozen Jailer Waller

You fucking wot m8?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

Getting vortex-stunned into three molten explosions is worse.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

At least I can play the tank in a group because it seems like 50% of the players are wizards and the other 50% cant survive for shit.

adjusted my build slightly to be an utter terror on the front lines



Akarat's Champion is insane but the set which gives it a CD reduction is like impossible to find


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 6, 2014)

Personally I strongly dislike the arcane sentry bosses.. always gives me problems with Monk.
Extra health bosses can be quite annoying as well, especially on monster which already have lots of hp in base.. Usually I just skip them. Unless they can teleport or are extra fast


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

Frozen is the absolute worst affix because its hard to spot. The more extra affixes and crap they add to monsters the harder it is to actually see the frozen shards until its too late.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2014)

get ice climbers


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2014)

Rios said:


> At least I can play the tank in a group because it seems like 50% of the players are wizards and the other 50% cant survive for shit.
> 
> adjusted my build slightly to be an utter terror on the front lines
> 
> ...



Dear god tell me about it, I've only got the shoulders so far.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2014)

Also, I've found a good place to still do chest runs on T6 with no mobs around.

Only takes me like 30 sec per run on my Wizard.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

Got my first legendary from gambling.

An amulet, which makes cold damage heal me


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 6, 2014)

People in my guild already are getting multiple torment set pieces coupled with a Thunderfury..... on multiple characters. I can't even get 1 set piece to drop on 1. RNG plz.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 6, 2014)

StrawHatCrew said:


> People in my guild already are getting multiple torment set pieces coupled with a Thunderfury..... on multiple characters. I can't even get 1 set piece to drop on 1. RNG plz.



Either some people have a lot of luck, or they farm at better spots. I don't know. Having trouble to find good legendaries myself, so I anyone knows a good spot


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

I am just doing public rifts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2014)

> Also, I've found a good place to still do *chest runs on T6 with no mobs around*.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

Once I am strong enough I might try doing some fast Azmodan runs on Torment but honestly nothing beats multiplayer rifts as long as there is enough DPS to breeze through the elites.


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2014)

do you guys usually stop rift runs after killing the guardian or just keep going after killing him?


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

No point to keep going, unless it one of those crazy rifts with an elite on every step.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2014)

I feel like doing solo bounties (or maybe MP bounties, though I haven't seen those yet in publics) I get more gold per hour then in rifts because the q reward for each bounty + full act reward all have gold in them


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

Finally crafted a trifecta ring


I also have 90CD/9CC amulet. Attack speed seems very bad when you are spamming your wrath.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

That ring is a downgrade, all that loss of allres/reduced control impairment/health globe bonus will probably decrease your real hp much more than it's worth


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

There is a reason it sits in the stash


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

aaaaand I crafted a better ring anyway


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

No reason not to use that new one unless you're really annoyed by control impairment

And damn, now with all the class specific abilities, I can't just throw my wizard gear on the WD to get similar DPS/toughness.


----------



## Xin (Apr 6, 2014)

Have a farming strategy now. 

T1 speedruns Bonus Adventure + Rift. 

Got some good legendaries. 

Now at 660k dps and 7M toughness. 



Rios said:


> aaaaand I crafted a better ring anyway



Paragon level 351.. 

And I thought I had much with my 68 or something.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

I can kill elites on T1 with 4 people in game no problem. Good old Thundergod belt is insane in conjunction with my build.


----------



## Xin (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah, I _could _go t4 (tested it), but very inefficient.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

I am still trying to figure out what the problem with Crusader is. I can sit in most of the crap the elites throw around, deal respectable damage, especially in AoE, never run out of resources unless there is a single tough boss around and can even buff the group in a various ways.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2014)

The Crusader has shit wrath generation and CDs are too long.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

Crusader needs a passive like the WD where he gets resource/cooldown for every enemy killed
Shit's crazy rewarding


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

Would be too OP. Right now using my 2 wrath generators the only thing I need to do is to direct them at a big group of enemies. There is no risk whatsoever because one blinds(same as stun really) while the other gives me huge life on hit. Both abilities are also on fairly reasonable cooldowns.

However there are abilities, which are plain bad. One requires you to spend wrath AND has a cooldown. Another one requires 40 wrath to cast, now thats bullshit


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2014)

thread is talking about torment paragon and dps

while I'm here with my lvl 37 Demon Hunter 2.450+ dps


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

I just encountered a bug where I can kill (not talk to) Malthael in the place where you fight Urzael. With the flashy death animation and everything. Now I can't finish the quest 

Edit: Okay I still can


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

Do I need to beat Act 5 with every hero just so I can play adventure mode with them?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2014)

No, you only need to do it on 1.

You need to beat it in both hardcore and softcore if you want it for both modes though.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2014)

Sweet! Although I'd rather save the WD for when the ladders come, Crusader fits my playstyle too well to get bored of him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

welp

time to start leveling up that crusader


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> welp
> 
> time to start leveling up that crusader





			
				Wizard said:
			
		

> Teleport Now works 50 yards away (up from 35).



NICE           .


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

What do you guys say to my equip/skill?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

Xin said:


> What do you guys say to my equip/skill?


uh, you need to trade in that HP for damage ? 


and why would you not have the Prodigy passive ?  I'd say you need it to fill up that AP bar faster considering how quick FO goes through it


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah, I think I will get that passive as soon I'm home again. 

Just thought about that 5min ago.

And I feel so save with that much hp. 

I can just run through t1/t2 adventure mode and basically pull all the enemies.

I just nuke them down together with the elite packs if I find some.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 7, 2014)

Xin said:


> What do you guys say to my equip/skill?



Try out the elemental exposure passive; you've got arcane on weapon, fire from sparkflint, and deal lighting and cold damage; is a 20% boost of damage!
Also; audacity is a passive with a very, very limited range. Personally, I dropped it because I didn't notice much difference. Can't say I really liked unwavering will either, I move around too much for it to be useful 

Your toughness is good, but I'd suggest increasing your healing a bit. I love those set items though!


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

So the only skill I use that is getting buffed is Justice.

Its comforting somewhat to know I was able to figure out the best abilities for the Crusader this fast.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

After the defenseless Malthael bug, I encountered another weird ass one: In the Pandemonium Fortress, I saw Act 3 enemies (Golgors and such) somewhere far below the playable area. That's not some intentional background action, is it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

> you've got arcane on weapon


are you sure that procs elemental exposure *just by being on the weapon* ? I figured you need to actually attack something with that weapon of yours with a regular atatck for it to proc  or not ?


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Does elemental exposure work with weapon dmg type? 

Thought it would work like Flutter said.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Try out the elemental exposure passive; you've got arcane on weapon, fire from sparkflint, and deal lighting and cold damage; is a 20% boost of damage!
> Also; audacity is a passive with a very, very limited range. Personally, I dropped it because I didn't notice much difference. Can't say I really liked unwavering will either, I move around too much for it to be useful
> 
> Your toughness is good, but I'd suggest increasing your healing a bit. I love those set items though!



Yeah, I actually have no idea how far 15 yards is in game. I think I'll do some research on that. 

I like unwavering will tho, since it procs super fast (1.5 sec).

And yeah, the setimes with +500 int are awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

yeah, I googled and it seems that it works literally like the tooltip says ..


so for example :

- you got your _lightning_ dmg from the lightning armor strikes
- _fire_ from sparkflint
- _arcane_ from your AT/spellsteal BH
- and _frost_ damage on your weapon


and the mobs will get the (5%x4) = *20*% extra damage done to them *debuff* .. the frost damage on weapon *will* contribute to EE even though your actual damage dealt to mobs won't be frost at all, it'll all be converted to lightning/fire/arcane based on skill


neat


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Daymn. 

EE it is.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

Yards in this game are really unintuitive

A yard isn't far from a metric meter, which implies that characters in this game are building sized


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Yards in this game are really unintuitive
> 
> A yard isn't far from a metric meter, which implies that characters in this game are building sized



Hey cool, thanks. 

Yeah, 15 yard really isn't much, but I'm often at a point where the enemies just hit on me directly, since I can take most of the dmg.

Will experiment some with it and then decide whether I keep it or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

think my passives will be :

- EE
- glass cannon
- unwavering will
- for now the +20 AP, +2AP/s one, may later change it to Evocation or another plain damage increase one (though the only left for me would be the 15% yard one IIRC and it isn't really that good) .. I do kind of need it AP/s since I have literally no signature spells at all and no prodigy and rely on never running out of AP in any fight via using a slow weapon for AT, no AS at all, resource cost reduction (7% on shoulders with optional paragon points) and extra AP regen .. it works for solo, but in parties you lose the 1.4 AP/s regen from templar and may gain unwanted AS buffs 

I wish there was a 1.0 speed 1-H weapon 



I shudder to think how I will keep my AP up if I ever have to use a sweet 1.4 weapon like the arcane dmg wand or ThunderFury .. figure I'll either have to:
- get 8 total APoC from hat and source (may not be enough to counter the increased speed and AP spending rate)
- use the crafted reapers wraps bracers which enable globes to restore AP .. and maybe also that legendary that gives a small chance for globes to drop upon critical hits to go with the bracers .. this is a mediocre option since reapers fear ingredient never drops for me and I bet the stats on the bracers will suck ass
- or maybe just switch from the AT build altogether


don't think I'd be willing to sacrifice stats on gear to get more resource cost reduction other then the shoulders (where can you have -resource cost% other then shoulders and gloves btw ?) and the -10% cost from paragon requires a lot of paragon points which I don't have yet and 10% likely won't be enough anyway for a 1.4 weapon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

I got a good eye for D3  yards via constantly looking at how far away does the BH suck mobs into it


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

Found a Scourge while levelling up my Barb, sadly at level 66. The explosion triggers quite often if you use abilities. Nothing like dashing into a group of enemies and exploding green stuff.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope I will find Thunderfury for my wizard. 

Otherwise I just farm until I get the crafting materials for that other legendary sword I have the recipe of.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

if I get TF I will probably cave and try the FO build


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 7, 2014)

Xin said:


> Hey cool, thanks.
> 
> Yeah, 15 yard really isn't much, but I'm often at a point where the enemies just hit on me directly, since I can take most of the dmg.
> 
> Will experiment some with it and then decide whether I keep it or not.



And you're running a frozen orb build, which explodes far outside the 15 yard radius


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

I think the DPS on my profile (battle.net) is wrongly calculated. 

I'm pretty sure my Source has more than +7-8 dmg.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

and my gloves have 47 CHD IIRC, not 25-30


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuck, Blizzard what are you doing to me again. 

Just looking at the list of legendaries makes me want to spend weeks farming them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

evil evil company


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

I just got that dagger with -level requirements(-9 so its perfect for leveling from 60 to 70). Too bad I cant hand it around.

Also I should revamp my skills completely and try some Holy Crusader action


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

You can enchant good lvl70 weapons to have up to 30 reduced level. No need to find particular ones.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

you would swap a 2700+ DPS, 1000+ STR sword for a ~2150, 630 STR one ?


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright, I found the plans for Bronn's Command, going to farm to get crafting ingredients now, the set bonuses are insane 

15% life
10% reduced cd of skills
20% bonus exp


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> you would swap a 2700+ DPS, 1000+ STR sword for a ~2150, 630 STR one ?



The crusader has a special passive, which grants 10% more holy damage on weapon and 1% life steal when using holy skills.

With the right build I can be invincible if not crowd controlled.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Got the same set. 

Will craft the sword.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

> 15% life
> 10% reduced cd of skills
> 20% bonus exp


eh, this doesn't look that hot tbh


20% bonus exp is nothing on torments

%life seems to be generally worse then plain VIT to me and you can get 15% life on a belt IIRC and 20%+ from Amethyst in a helm .. and you don't need to stack HP in the first place

10% CD is ok, but you can get up to 12.5% from a diamond in helm and up to 9% IIRC as a primary stat


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

Good luck trying to find your class set items otherwise. Especially since crusaders have only 1 dedicated set.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

I am doing just fine with rares + legendaries atm 



Rios, how much hours per day do you play ?


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

Saturday and Sunday - the whole day. Today I've only played for an hour, not sure how much I'll play in the evening.


----------



## eHav (Apr 7, 2014)

i got the lvl 70 sage plans.. and man the materials are retarded. they would have to roll like 800 main stat to be worth the trouble. every piece costs a max gem along with everything else so it takes millions to craft a set wich rolls random proprieties.. fuck that


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 7, 2014)

eHav said:


> i got the lvl 70 sage plans.. and man the materials are retarded. they would have to roll like 800 main stat to be worth the trouble. every piece costs a max gem along with everything else so it takes millions to craft a set wich rolls random proprieties.. fuck that



Same goes for the Demon's hide set; ridiculous prices to craft, while neither the setbonuses nor the stats (all random) are worth it. I hope blizzard is going to fix the crafting soon..


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

I won't craft anything until self-found items aren't doing it anymore, by that time it will probably be fixed


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

eHav said:


> i got the lvl 70 sage plans.. and man the materials are retarded. they would have to roll like 800 main stat to be worth the trouble. every piece costs a max gem along with everything else so it takes millions to craft a set wich rolls random proprieties.. fuck that



Yeah, that gem is crazy. 

Tho that sword is pretty cheap, since it doesn't need the gem. 

Worth the farming I suppose.


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

Doing T2, T1 was just too boring.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 7, 2014)

Decided to log in for 1 rift run instead of more sleep time before I have to head to work. Got 1 Torment set piece during the run and gambled a Mempo afterwards, worth.

Now to force myself to get some sleep before I do it at during work.


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

I love how my group mates just have to show all those shiny set pieces they get. Such bullshit.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

"Show"? Doesn't everything that drops in your clan/party get displayed automatically?


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

Thats a change I havent read about. I thought it only shows what they want to show you.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, yeah.

Farmed for the legendary crafting materral Born's Key for my sword. 

It took me 2min to find it. 

About damn time.


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2014)

It seems I finally hit the wall. No upgrades, zero, nada, zilch. The only legendaries dropping are weapons because of the stupidly high amount of weapon types, each with their own (crappy)uniques. The rares are absolute waste to pick up, my head hurts just looking at them and their sheer pointless quantity. You need to be ungodly lucky to get one of the 70 level sets and even then RNG can screw you over with crappy stats. Gambling is the only thing worthy of attention but even then you need like 300-400 tries to get a legendary result and eventually the rifts become dull. Paragon levels offer too little. Gold is only useful when you have items you can enchant. 

In short playing has become a perfect waste of time. When I cant advance my character in any way(hint, trading items so I can find better ones) whats the point of just sitting there praying you get lucky?

I guess the only way to escape this abyss is to play another class and hope you actually get something remotely high level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

> I guess the only way to escape this abyss is to play another class and hope you actually get something remotely high level.


something wrong with that ? 


or try pVP


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Finished this. 

+14.5% dmg


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> or try pVP



I still fail to see the point of PVP in diablo 3


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

Went from 750k self buffed to 950k self buffed on my Wizard today.

Great success.

Also have 2 mats for Hellfire Ring so far.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

My wizard also hovers around 950k during normal play, but I've been levelling up my other characters lately. Slowly getting all of my chars to be comfortable in Torment will probably occupy me for the rest of the year.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm at 900k self buffed and 6M toughness


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

I need to add you Zaru, give me your bnet tag.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 7, 2014)

Crazy thing today: while rifting around my party stubled upon a bunch of goblins (25 or so). Truly insane amount of loot; we just activated a shrine before (one with lightning bolts).
No legendary though 
Did give me a neat new ring which boosted my damage nearly 10%. At the expense of toughness unfortunately.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you also have an account NA, Vae?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

No? But since when is Austria in NA.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Mhm, maybe I mistake you for someone else. 

What's your battle tag?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

What the fuck Xin? Are you dumb?
I asked Zaru for his battle tag because he obviously plays on EU.

And how do you not have me on battlenet yet? I've told you multiple times on skype what my battle tag is.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

You did? 

I don't remember.

And this has nothing to do with Zaru and you asking for his battle tag.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

Zaru#2305
Don't expect me to be online too often though


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

Xin said:


> You did?
> 
> I don't remember.
> 
> And this has nothing to do with Zaru and you asking for his battle tag.



Why would I play on NA when you know I live in Sweden and I asked someone from Austria for their battle tag?

We were even in the same clan for a bit before I left Xin


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

fu 900k guys 

I need better rings and int gems ASAP


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

_Now _we're on the same page again, faggit. 

I mistook you for ghost since I didn't know/forgot you left. 

I asked whether you have a profile on NA, because there was no lvl 70 wizard on his (ghost's) profile.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

i currently have less then 2000 gold


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn you're broke, I haven't been that poor since the game was released


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

I was glad when I had 8M gold today. 

Then a gem happend. 

Now I'm at 1M.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

and I have at least 3 items waiting to be rerolled .. and I've already rerolled each a bunch of times (aka the costs have gone up for them)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

at this rate I don't even know when I'll start devoting gold towards slowly upgrading those gems ..


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

I've dropped from 110 mil to 70mil since RoS release.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> I've dropped from 110 mil to 70mil since RoS release.



That means you spent like 100M gold already (together with the gold you farmed)?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

How the hell did Gem selling in the AH work anyway? I sold mine to make ~50 mil and I can't believe anyone actually spent that a week before RoS


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

People bought gems to use as a currency to trade before AH died out, that's why people bought it.

I personally spent 25 mil getting my Wiz boosted before AH closed down.


----------



## Xin (Apr 7, 2014)

Why did you upgrade your Wiz before ROS?

The items became worthless anyways as soon as ROS came out.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

I didn't upgrade it, I got it boosted from 1-60 because I was lazy.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

So at the end of the day, I went from 750k self buffed to 1.1mil self buffed today.

I've also only got Royal or higher gems in my gear now.

Good work in a day.



Still need to find an upgrade for that damn amulet though.
I got around 15 legendaries today and only 3 were an upgrade, no amulets and a shit ton of rings


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

1.1 mil unbuffed? The site still shows 635k. And lol, going by the stats I see, our wizards are nearly identical in dps/toughness


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

Shit I meant to write self buffed.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll try Storm Armor and Cold blooded, won't go for arcane dmg though since I'm a lot of cold dmg.

But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait wait wait. 

Does +Arcane Orb Damage count for Frozen Orb as well? 

(and nice dps increase, Vae)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Frozen orb is just a subcategory of Arcane orb, so of course


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

I wasn't sure in that case. 

Damn, I was missing out. 

Got to enchant some stuff when I get home.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait wut, I'm pretty sure Frozen orb turns all of the dmg from that ability in to Cold dmg and it no longer does Arcane dmg.


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll do some research on it.


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

> To get the max out of Frozen Orb rune, you'd want:
> 
> Cold Skills deal 20% more damage &
> Increase damage of Arcane Orb by 15%.





> items that add base damage to the skill as a whole stack with elemental damage. so if you have arcane orb 11% and frost damage 20% you get 31% to frozen orb





> They are separate multipliers.
> 
> arcane orb damage % is added to your other source of % damage increase (familiar and energy weapon). Then it is multiplied by your elemental damage.
> 
> ...



Pretty cool. 

Will change some stuff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

how can you guys be so clueless 





> won't go for arcane dmg though since I'm a lot of cold dmg.


uh, use BH with the absolute zero rune .. it turns BH damage into cold and also gives you extra cold damage IIRC .. absolute zero is pretty much a must with FO


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

Click and hold Ctrl over each rune, it tells you the type of damage the skill will do.

Man, people should really just stop posting their lucky legendaries in all chat. Is there any way to squelch that?


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

Rios said:


> Click and hold Ctrl over each rune, it tells you the type of damage the skill will do.



Didn't know this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

IIRC you can just turn advanced tooltips on and see damage type all the time


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

I should really read a Diablo III guide for stuff like that.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

There are people who played without advanced tool tips?


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

I do, just too much stuff on the screen for my liking


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

I need as much numbers and stats as possible.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

It seems like I get forgotten souls every time I do a rift solo but when I do it in a group I very rarely get one. Is there some additional prize for doing it all by yourself?


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

I get forgotten souls 50-70% of the time I solo rifts. 

But I also get a lot of blood shards which are awesome. 

Got two legendaries alone with them.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

Gambling is more profitable than farming. Just rush down the rift boss and spend all those shards on cheap items, anything else you might get during the run is an added bonus.

But after completing 3 runs in a group and not getting a single soul I am starting to think for balance purposes souls are more common when you complete rifts solo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

> Just rush down the rift boss


that kind of is farming ...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Rift fragments don't grow on trees either, or have you found some magical way to get them other than completing bounties?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

well, whenever I enter a public adventure mode game .. the *only* thing going on there is doing rifts non-stop .. and someone *always* has the fragments to open the next rift immediately after the previous one ..


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

I still have a lot of rift fragments left, since I enjoy rushing through the bounties more than cleaning rifts (except for wide rifts were all the monsters attack you at once. That's hella fun).


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Well yeah, it's much more effective to do it in groups
If you play in a group of 4 and switch properly, you're effectively able to play at a difficulty level or two higher AND only spend 1/4 of the fragments


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

How do I even play in groups? 

Is there a way to join rift runs without a lot of people in my friends list?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

> you're effectively able to play at a difficulty level or two higher


not exactly

mobs get more HP (damage too ?) and xp/gold/MF is increased (is gold and xp split between all 4 ?), but the drop chances for reagents/keys etc. and legendaries/sets remain as they are set for that torment level .. MF doesn't really matter, it's only 30% @ 4 players and then it's only 1/10-th effective on legendaries (aka 3%)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> not exactly
> 
> mobs get more HP (damage too ?) and xp/gold/MF is increased (is gold and xp split between all 4 ?), but the drop chances for reagents/keys etc. and legendaries/sets remain as they are set for that torment level .. MF doesn't really matter, it's only 30% @ 4 players and then it's only 1/10-th effective on legendaries (aka 3%)



I'm not talking about the player bonus
I'm talking about flat out being able to play on a higher difficulty level because 4 players = 4 times the damage but far less than 4 times the monster hp

With passive buffs from other players as well as less damage taken (since it's split up), you can effectively tackle the next difficulty level (well maybe not between torment5-6) without a problem.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

Most of the time I clear rifts faster when I am solo(except for the rift boss because all those wizards/DHs have insane single target DPS).

As for bounties - they are made for people with tons of movement abilities, Crusader does not qualify.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm not talking about the player bonus
> I'm talking about flat out being able to play on a higher difficulty level because 4 players = 4 times the damage but far less than 4 times the monster hp
> 
> With passive buffs from other players as well as less damage taken (since it's split up), you can effectively tackle the next difficulty level (well maybe not between torment5-6) without a problem.


ooh, makes sense


I should start doing T3 public rifts


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

You are gonna get melted and lose all your yellow pools. Definitely not worth it unless you are sure you can facetank. I am preparing for T2 as of now, still not ready to facetank there.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Demonhunters must be perfect for bounty farming. Vault with speed bost all over the place and then just multishot everything to death when the time comes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

Rios said:


> You are gonna get melted and lose all your yellow pools. Definitely not worth it unless you are sure you can facetank. I am preparing for T2 as of now, still not ready to facetank there.


I'm already doing T2 in solo and public with no problems ..

I would probably die somewhat in solo T3 right now, but according to Zaru in publics should be ok 



and I don't tank anything in publics  tanks do that

I have a shield, teleport, a pot and BH to protect myself though


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

As long as you have enough toughness to not get 1-3 shotted by stray high damage attacks/elite abilities, you can pretty much just fire away while someone tanks

Of course, if everyone in your party is playing wizard or something...


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

I could solo T3, but it's inefficient, since I solo T1 two times as fast.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

In every public game there is at least 1 wizard and 1 demon hunter, who dont do anything productive when a monster is remotely close to them(it is especially hilarious with that jumping rift boss, I sometimes just sit there and watch them die painfully ).

But I've also seen wizards with as much health as me and I like playing with people who can take care of themselves.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

if white mobs get near me I can just kill them fast with AT while tanking up with the magic weapon shield (party buffs help too)

if elite(s) is after me then the tank should come get him  ... or again - tele away


but depending on the elites abilities I might be able to tank him or minions a bit too


awareness and a quick BH/teleport/pot finger are key


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally found the plans for it, and made my new Griswold's Perfection (though I had to reroll the added damage). Finally some decent dps on my monk!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Why are you using a topaz in your helm? The MF bonus is hard to notice compared to playing on a higher difficulty level. You could get a lot of +life or something there.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Why are you using a topaz in your helm? The MF bonus is hard to notice compared to playing on a higher difficulty level. You could get a lot of +life or something there.



I know; I'm just testing it. My loot kinda sucked most of the time. So today I switched my better helmet for one with a socket. Dunno if it is that, but I found a better pair of gloves (gladiators gaunlets), the plans for griswolds sword, plus two other legendaries (both useless)
So I'm wondering what the effect of MF truly is. Doesn't seem like it is a minimal as I though it was.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Playing for a few hours doesn't really give any reliable info on how much it influences your droprates.  People had lucky/unlucky streaks for days and longer after all


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

I did some T4 rifts with a 4 man Wizard party last night.

Rolled straight through everything, nothing could touch us before it died, permanent black holes


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Playing for a few hours doesn't really give any reliable info on how much it influences your droprates.  People had lucky/unlucky streaks for days and longer after all



I know, that's why I will continue like this for a few days. I wonder if I'll notice the difference.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

Currently testing this

plus this


Not going to lie, I like seeing high yellow numbers more than a bunch of low ones 
/not an attack speed fan


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

I love that the Crusader can easily wear 2handed + shield. For anyone who prefers strong single attacks over faster ones, that's a no-brainer.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

You know what else is a no brainer?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Those are some nice stats, damn. How often do you run into people with another unity ring though


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

Depends, I've seen bul kathos and leoric's signed way more.

Blessed hammers deal 200% weapon damage and with all boosts I can reach about 4.7 mil criticals on elites.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

How do people even know that Unity is taking effect? Is there something visual going on or do you just realize you're losing hp through your party members?


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope, nothing visual, but the DH in my party died to the rift boss even though he was running away in panic


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol at squishy Demon Hunters. I rarely see Barbs around anymore, are they all playing Crusader now?


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

More than 50% of the people I see on Torment are Wizards and DHs. Monks and Barbs come second. Crusaders and WDs seem to be the least popular, prolly because of the difficult resource management.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

We're less than two weeks into RoS and people already stopped playing Crusader?


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

Not really stopped, they are just not that effective. I've seen several good Crusaders but the rest are mostly just a load to stay on the front lines. Compare to Wizards and Demon Hunters, even poorly built ones can do ridiculous damage at range...........but then again all I ever see from Wizards is frozen orb, electrocute and those red lazorzzz.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

Personally I see the most Wizards(obviously) and then Crusaders as 2nd.

All comes down to personal experience.

WD is the class I've encountered the least.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

I just discovered you can dye your armor


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, I never see a reason to use any dyes other than black, red, vanishing and white.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

wtf where are these colors purchased? I just get winter and other horrible colors


----------



## Xin (Apr 8, 2014)

I use all black on my armor and enchant the look to something simple.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 8, 2014)

Each vendor has different colors available, which is kind of a pain.  Either every vendor should carry every color or they should have a dye vendor.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

That's why I stockpiled all colors when I saw them. I can forget about buying them for a while.

It's pretty stupid that you can accidently color the same item twice with the same color, though.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

the most badass green shirt you'll ever see


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

The only decent color I dye my armor in is Winter (pale blue)


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

Elegant dye is the GOAT 

But yeah, I've also stockpiled all dyes, I have 50 of each in my stash.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

That's fucking fabulous. 

My WD is pretty much naked aside from a helmet with moving tentacles.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> That's fucking fabulous.
> 
> My WD is pretty much naked aside from a helmet with moving tentacles.



I've seen enough hentai..


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

I just need to find a more fitting weapon and offhand transmog.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

Patch notes out.

''Level 70 crafted sets no longer require Flawless Royal gems and instead now require Marquise gems
The drop rate of unique Legendary crafting materials has been significantly increased

    This matches the drop rate of Death's Breaths

Death's Breaths are no longer required for level 61-70 Rare crafting recipes''

FINALLY, CRAFTING IS OKAY.

Also, Crusaders taking 15% less dmg from all sources now <3


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

Thats disheartening. I was playing this guy the same way I played my WD, now it'll be half easy mode with the damage reduction  .


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

"Two skills on the Wizard, Arcane Orb - Frozen Orb and Electrocute"

When I started reading that I knew I was fucked. My main skills


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

The drop rate of unique Legendary crafting materials has been significantly increased

    This matches the drop rate of Death's Breaths

Holy sheeeeeiiit


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

I have every weapon recipe except for, you know, the actual two handers


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

To be fair, the changes to FO and Electrocute weren't that bad.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2014)

check my Enchantress focus for added hilarity 


She can even transform elites into chicken, charm, buff, all the good stuff. 

Why the ef they keep the followers outside of multiplayer is a mystery after making them this fun with their unique trinkets.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

my enchantress can do that a long time ago


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

"Gain access to all skills"
YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Not like half of them do much damage anyway


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

this is my char


----------



## eHav (Apr 8, 2014)

can we join a NF community even tho we are in a clan already? like a second chat channel or something?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

We could make something like that actually, it's smarter.

Most people are in IRL clans anyway.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

eHav said:


> can we join a NF community even tho we are in a clan already? like a second chat channel or something?



nope everyone ignores me anyways


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

I made one, Naruto Forums D3, for EU servers at least.

Public, so no need to ask for invites.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

Daft I feel so sorry for the time you've spent getting to 41, I'll boost you next time you're online.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

Thnx mate. 

I'm sorry for the sudden quit my mom raged at me for staying up late.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

>Finish Rift
>Disconnect before I can get the reward


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2014)

The FO nerf isn't even that bad, it's not like the dmg got nerfed.

You can still play the same way you always have.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

What got fixed is the passthrough damage, not the explosion (I think). I never cared about the passthrough damage much anyway. Things still fucking explode in my orb when I play T1 so I'm good.


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2014)

Do they really need such a longass maintenance just to put a patch online? Bullshit!


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh and if someone from Europe wants to play just give me a call(Bustar#2828), with the Crusader buff I'll be comfortable with doing T2.


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2014)

Farming it up on T3!


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








2 really sweet legendaries from 250 bloodshards.

Triumvirate came with a socket, trying to get 3 sockets on the chest piece and then we're good to go.


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck crafting. Ten times, and its either shit affixes or useful affixes with shit stats. Giving it a break for now, I am broke.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2014)

I've only crafted 1 item so far and it was the Born's set shoulder piece, turned out well.


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2014)

The only reason I play this damn game is to find a 70 level set piece. So far out of 30+ 70 lvl legendaries I've found 0 and the 70 level set pieces for crafting always tun out to be crap.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2014)

> The drop rate of unique Legendary crafting materials has been significantly increased
> This matches the drop rate of Death's Breaths
> 
> Malthael is now much more afraid, and will more consistently drop the Reaper's Fear Legendary crafting material


ok, Blizzard, i will make reapers wraps bracers after this patch goes live on Europe


or rather I will keep making them until i can get a version with INT + crit chance + arcane dmg + something


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 9, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> ok, Blizzard, i will make reapers wraps bracers after this patch goes live on Europe
> 
> 
> or rather I will keep making them until i can get a version with INT + crit chance + arcane dmg + something


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 9, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> .



Well, they were still all low rolls, so the things isnt that great.. but still 


Pff witch doctors seriously suck.. pathetic class


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2014)

those reapers wraps gotta be good for mana restoration for WDs


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2014)

4 hours farming on T3 = not a single legendary drop. 

That "guaranteed legendary every 2 hours" is a huge BS.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2014)

Where was it stated that it would be 2 hours?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2014)

They stated after 2 hours your chance would go up for a legendary drop, they never said it was 100%.

Read it properly before you whine, Rios.


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2014)

so i beat d3 on normal hardcore xD

and found like almost no one is trying to play it 

does no one like playing on hardcore mode anymore?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe they're not playing on normal?


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2014)

i checked all the other difficulties at lvl 41 and noone is playing


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 10, 2014)

Many play hardcore on solo. But with all the issues with the connection lately, I wouldn't be surprised if many people currently rather play softcore..
Personally, I got one lvl 60 HC monk. But I didn't bother to lvl him to 70 yet.. At least not while I play softcore with lags


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2014)

So, tell me, how's RoS been these past couple of weeks?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2014)

Muk said:


> i checked all the other difficulties at lvl 41 and noone is playing



Most people leveling HC either play alone or are already in a party with people they know.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Am I surprised? Of course not. But I am glad it was fast this time.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Fuck those people who'd rather abuse any unintended aspect of this game and repeat that for tens of hours than playing the game as intended, subsequently ruining things that would be okay if not abused. Why did they even buy Diablo 3?


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

That was what I was doing yesterday, killing an unique monster over and over 

by the way, two questions


1. Is it normal for this weapon to spawn with 5 major affixes?

2. Does the 9% damage affect poison damage?


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 10, 2014)

oh baby.

and rios I think so


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 10, 2014)

Rios said:


> That was what I was doing yesterday, killing an unique monster over and over
> 
> by the way, two questions
> 
> ...



1. can happen, if you're lucky. Still, without a socket, it's pretty much useless.

2. as far as I know it still does not work for the added (non-physical) damage. Though that either will be fixed in an upcoming patch, or was fixed with yesterdays patch. (Dunno about the latter, cause I haven't read about it yet.)



Phanalax said:


> oh baby.
> 
> and rios I think so


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

Thats what we have the mystic for.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2014)

Mystic indeed.

But no, the % dmg does not work with the poison dmg.


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

Then thats the best one hander in the game, at least I'll have something to put on my barb.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Jesus you guys have amazing gear. You must farm like crazy. I do a couple hours every now and again plus weekends and nothing drops.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2014)

My gear is actually still very trash compared to most of my IRL friends.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 10, 2014)

Rios said:


> Then thats the best one hander in the game, at least I'll have something to put on my barb.



 the best? No I don't think so.. specialized weapons such as my WKL are better, I think. Traits like 24% extra damage make weapons almost a bit OP


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

And my shield is still not showing


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2014)

I believe the best 1 hander in the game, for me at least, is Shard of Hate.

And your shield is showing when I look at it Rios.


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

hey I found Mickey Mouse


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

That's clearly Deadmau5, dude


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

its still a mouse!


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 10, 2014)

I've found mc-hammer pants, so it's not surprising that there are other homage items in-game.

I think I've read some of that, zaru. Wasn't that the holocaust comic with natzi cats and jewish mice?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> I think I've read some of that, zaru. Wasn't that the holocaust comic with natzi cats and jewish mice?



You're talking about Maus
Which just means mouse in German

Deadmau5 is an electronic music artist
The legendary affix apparently references people partying hard to music


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

I wish after each rift they make a table about who dealt most damage, who soaked most damage, etc and handle the best items to the guys with the best score. I am tired of carrying rifts just to see 50-60 para level free loaders grab all the good set items.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

That would just mean it's a race to the bottom where nobody would play with you anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2014)

Rios said:


> I wish after each rift they make a table about who dealt most damage, who soaked most damage, etc and handle the best items to the guys with the best score. I am tired of carrying rifts just to see 50-60 para level free loaders grab all the good set items.



How about you play with friends and people you know actually are competent then, or actually play alone?

The game isn't about who does the most DPS, Paragon levels barely matter as I've seen level 70 Paragons do more DPS and be more useful than 300+ Paragons.

Paragon levels is just to show how much time you've spent at max level.


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 10, 2014)

jesus rios your toughness.

I hesitated to use that vyr's chest because I'd lose AR.. but the piece is just so cool so I was like fuck it. 30k dps increase anyway. My toughness is only 5.4mill :c

edit: on the topic of dps meters, wizards and dh's will always have the lead, it'll just make you feel bad. and it's not all about dps, its also about survivability


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Sweet lord. This fucking weapon. The added damage is insane for signature spells, and it complements... well, pretty much every lightning and cold spell I use. It procs with every attack.
It's gonna be really difficult to find something that does enough damage to outclass it.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2014)

You found Shard of Hate? Fuck you Zaru, negged because I am jelly


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

I actually found it a while ago but didn't have the forgotten souls to enchant a socket. Got the socket on my first try. It was meant to be


----------



## Alicia (Apr 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Sweet lord. This fucking weapon. The added damage is insane for signature spells, and it complements... well, pretty much every lightning and cold spell I use. It procs with every attack.
> It's gonna be really difficult to find something that does enough damage to outclass it.


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

My toughness is 15 mil actually and my DPS is 832k. I also dont use any means to heal myself other than my passive, I can still tank T2 just fine, just did it with a group which kept dying all the time.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

15 mil sounds like overkill but then I remember how much damage higher Torment enemies do


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

I didnt intend it to be this high, I was just trying to compensate for the utter lack of socket/vit/life/res/armor on my helm but finding a new amulet and completing a set bonus boosted me up for about 4 mil.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting my ass beat on Master diff 

I'll try Expert diff tomorrow and if that isn't better I'll have to go back to Hard


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

No reason to play on a difficulty that you don't have fun in


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2014)

just did 4 straight T3 rift runs, noone died even once (3x sorc + 1 barb)

I'm paragon 80+ after those runs 


got myself a 10.0% crit Triumvirate and a 50% CHD, 90 ARes, int + rerolled crit rare ring .. also a 10.0 crit gloves


and need 1 more soul to craft reapers wraps, maltael dropped the fear component on the first T1 kill


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Those fucking 7.5% crit chance on my amulet are sitting there, laughing at me

After an absurd amount of attempts, any reroll costs me 1.5 million now
I haven't gotten crit chance even ONCE since the first time


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2014)

Game is currently unplayable. Random lags everywhere.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Shard of Hate really changes gameplay.

Since I effectively deal like 350% weapon damage with my signature spell now, it's nearly as effective at destroying elites as Frozen Orb, except it regenerates AP instead of using them. Amazing.


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

Going to farm that ring from act 1 caches and since I destroy T1 mobs as fast as Normal mobs I can get decent exp and items too. Hopefully I wont have to farm for a whole week like some people.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2014)

what ring ?

I am liking this patch/hotfixes so far


----------



## Sirius B (Apr 11, 2014)

I really like the special effect of this wand since I use hydra as a boost for damage againts bosses, but I find the stats a bit lacking


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> No reason to play on a difficulty that you don't have fun in



Says the guy with uber OP gear


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

THIS RING!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2014)

what about it


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

and I just gimped my damage severely

you know, it cant be cc or cd, it has to be attack speed

going back to find another one


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

Shut the fuck up, this is the best item in the game you idiots, I just got bad rolls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2014)

anyway, I'm thinking that with reapers wraps I'll be able to start affording getting some AS since the extra AP from globes would counter the extra spend rate


it's probably the biggest cockblock to increasing my window DPS right now


I could likely hit 900-950k+ via upping gems and some rerolls (maybe 1M with a good weapon), but I don't see hitting those 1.2-1.4 mils w/o AS/trifectas

on the other hand, the actual damage is higher then what is shown due to elite bonus dmg and extra arcane dmg (have + ~40% arcane dmg atm)


first order of business would likely be a trifecta ring or two and that set chest piece with AS (Tal Rashas ?)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2014)

I actually disenchanted a ring of royal grandeur with 5% AS and 6.0 crit 

rerolling it was too expensive and I wanted to get rid of all AS then, since I thought I'd never get reapers wraps 


not like I have a single set item yet either anyway


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2014)

Rios said:


> Shut the fuck up, this is the best item in the game you idiots, I just got bad rolls.



Idk I doubt it's better than Zaru's shard of hate anyways I'm way too much of a noob


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2014)

now that I think about it

that was stupid


could've been a top ring for me now




oh well, I'm smarter now then I was then


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Idk I doubt it's better than Zaru's shard of hate anyways I'm way too much of a noob



It's the best in slot ring.

He got terrible rolls though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 11, 2014)

Vae said:


> It's the best in slot ring.
> 
> He got terrible rolls though.



Indeed. Though this could easily be mitigated by set bonuses he could get due to the ring. 
Set items _are _rare after all..
Even without considering rerolling this ring could still be awesome, depending on the setbonus.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2014)

IT'S THE BEST RING IN THE GAME.

COMPRENDE?

BEST

IN

SLOT


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2014)

wtf is _in slot_ stuff


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

In a particular armor slot. Like rings, bracers, boots etc.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2014)

lolwut why not just say its the best ring in-game? You can't equip rings elsewhere anyway


----------



## eHav (Apr 11, 2014)

hmm i considered getting that ring but since the only set i have is Cain's and i dont really need the extra xp/magic find its not worth trading a trifecta ring for it.. unless it rolls trifecta stats


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

The ring in action, I actually get 3 set bonuses from both sets



I sat next to that ghom boss on T2 and didnt even have to drink a single potion. Nothing but the lousy life regen and it kept me alive while my group died repeatedly to the poison cloud.

Also 7 mil crit against elites, kind of sad I didnt get cd increase from the ring, could have probably hit for more.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

Those set bonusses madly increase your toughness, nice.


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

The key is in paragon points. These can help you mitigate the major losses from a bad rolled ring for example. I had 50 points into cooldown reduction, I moved them all into critical damage and I can hit like a truck again. 

However I am starved for cd reduction, what I can do to help it is to put a socket into my helm, this way I will have about 49% crit chance which I feel is enough.

Since I wont need passive cd reduction anymore I can put passive points into crit chance and also try to roll one of my numerous crit chance modes to give more. Juggling everything properly I can make myself significantly stronger.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah paragon can be a godsend, e.g. if I am reluctant to lose movement speed on my boots, I can just fix that with paragon 
Same for Life on Hit / Life regen

And it boosts low level characters nicely for a headstart


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> lolwut why not just say its the best ring in-game? You can't equip rings elsewhere anyway



Because BiS is a lot easier to say and you can say it about any item, instead of going ''Look, this ring is the best ring in the game!' you can just say ''Found this BiS ring''

BiS is a term that has been used since the late 90s/early 2000.

It's also used to describe sockets, enchants and other things in other games that are best for the item or class.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2014)

That toughness though.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

That character can probably facetank T6 but takes ages to do any damage


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2014)

how the fuck do you guys reach lvl 70 so quickly? My best char is barely lvl 44.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

What kind of playtime are we talking about here?

It shouldn't take more than 15 hours to get to level 70 even if you're playing on a lower difficulty


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> how the fuck do you guys reach lvl 70 so quickly? My best char is barely lvl 44.



?

All my characters are level 70. Took me a day for my Crusader alone.



My gear is complete and utter shit though. I am a hobo compared to most people in this thread.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2014)

wtf I got 33hours on my Demon Hunter and he's at lvl44


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

Just hit 8.2 mil damage per hammer on elites, my lightnings deal 1.5 mil each.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 11, 2014)

Farmed nearly a stash full of Act 2 and 4 cache today for Gloves of Worship. Got trolled by getting 2 Cloak of Deceptions. I know the gloves aren't that OP anymore since the nerf/hotfix, but I've spent so many hours trying to get it, I can't turn back anymore lol.


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

Got my ring after 4 runs. Its funny how I was prepared to farm for a week and then got it on the first try for the day.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm really liking the new drop rates in the rifts, I've been doing nothing but rifts lately and in one marathon session I got a new weapon, boots and mojo:


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2014)

How do you get stuck in a wall as a ghost 
[YOUTUBE]rqqKvEwm3mA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2014)

is it me or are the Act *1* bounty bag legendaries BY FAR the best ones ?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

So I just found thunderfury
On level 66 
What a waste


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2014)

dem rifts


got 4 (four) legs plus soul in 1 run


and Cindercoat in another


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 11, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> dem rifts
> 
> 
> got 4 (four) legs plus soul in 1 run
> ...



My search for a Cindercoat and Thunderfury/Wand of Woe still goes on 
I really wanna go Explosive Blast/Meteor spec, looks so fun.

Gratz though


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 11, 2014)

it took my wiz 4 hours to get from 60-70. yea, I remember staying up all night to play ros..

anyway strangely enough ever since blizz upgraded kadala 2 days ago I have yet to get any legendaries from her.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

I mostly use the gambling for side chars that have weaker gear, since it's easier to find upgrades that way.


----------



## eHav (Apr 11, 2014)

ever since the rift buff im getting less souls and legs from them  stupid rng


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Expert looks like the tier i'll be farming on for awhile.

Hard wasnt hard enough, but expert-level malth' took 4 deaths to beat on a bounty run.(mainly due to him spamming those damned death shrouds) But ive been upgrading my gear steadily, getting at least 1 piece upgraded each time i play.

Just found a bonesaber, so my dps is nicely over 100k now. (not sure how people are managing 1mil+ dps...) Also found a 50%-ish boosted puzzlering, and that replaced my lower-level puzzlering.

Too bad legendaries are account bound, otherwise i'd have given my old one to you, nar.


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2014)

yeah i am not really getting any upgrade at torment 1 and i am only at 200k dps


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Its easy, just stack attack speed to get ridiculous DPS. I dont like it tbh, I'd much rather just see big numbers(plus wrath management is still a bitch).


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2014)

Omg thnx ziltoid for that session and that pants, it boosted my dps to 5000+ and I can steadily kill monsters on expert diff. 



Phanalax said:


> it took my wiz 4 hours to get from 60-70. yea, I remember staying up all night to play ros..
> 
> anyway strangely enough ever since blizz upgraded kadala 2 days ago I have yet to get any legendaries from her.



BUT HOW?? I'VE SPENT 34 HOURS ON MY DH HE'S STILL AT LVL 46


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

crafted these Reapers Wraps on first try


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 12, 2014)

kalada finally gave me my 1st legendary, a 20% roll magefist


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

atm I think gabling rings and gloves would be best for me

maybe an amu and chest later too


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

I have like 15 forgotten souls now. Nothing to improve and nothing new to create.


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

I have every craftable set in the game but no two handed weapons, except for the barbarian and the monk ones. Tell me again Blizzard doesnt control drops


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

it's the global jew conspiracy


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

It smells like a conspiracy from a mile away. Not a single two handed weapon recipe

compared to my other recipes


What the fuck, this aint fun.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2014)

where do I get Death's Breath items?

I need it to lvl up my blacksmith he's stuck at lvl 10

don't fucking tell me it's RoS Exclusive


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

I fucking give up on trying to change a stat on an unique amulet, its impossible. They should make it so IT CANT ROLL TWO OF THE SAME STATS WITH JUST DIFFERENT NUMBERS. Stop giving me two armor or two vitality affixes, also make crit damage and crit chance a bit more likely to show up. We are talking about next to 20 possible stats here on an unique amulet, with the current state of affixes popping up I need at least 100 tries to get crit damage and even then it can be 50 or 60.

Really some parts of the system seem way too broken to be fair, especially when its not about gold but fucking gems.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Not about gold? When every attempt costs millions, you kinda start wondering. I'm probably better off waiting for a better amulet than trying to fix the crit chance on my current one 

I also find the chance of getting two of the same stat in one roll quite pointless. There is zero reason to ever pick the worse one, so it's just laughing in the player's face.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

when does rerolling a weapon affix into a socket become available for a low level character ?


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Rerolling rings/amulets only requires gems, not gold.

Anyway I am honestly disgusted by the so called MVPs on the official forums. They are spreading false information, like how the mystic is completely RNG while its not, its heavily biased against CC/CD/AS, every player who've spent a week playing knows that. Now why is the mystic biased? Because Bliz dont want us to advance too fast, they want us to keep playing, farming and rerolling. Its a dirty trick but it works.

All lies and propaganda.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Rios said:


> Rerolling rings/amulets only requires gems, not gold.



Tell that to the 20 million I lost trying to reroll my amulet?


----------



## eHav (Apr 12, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> when does rerolling a weapon affix into a socket become available for a low level character ?



weapons can roll sockets from lvl 15 onwards. so i guess as soon as you get a lvl 15 weapon


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Throwing a high level ruby into a weapon will probably get you through a lot of the lower levels. From 40 onwards, you can just use a lvl70 weapon with 30 reduced level requirement


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 12, 2014)

Friends made me play with them on NA, too lazy to check myself so I'm gonna ask you people, how do I build a Wizard?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Can you really "build" anything? You can switch everything around without repercussions anyway


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Almost every Wizard is the same anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

eHav said:


> weapons can roll sockets from lvl 15 onwards. so i guess as soon as you get a lvl 15 weapon


I couldn't do that at 15 

only on 20




playing crusader now and so far that mystic flail AoE sweep skill for 440% dmg for 18 yards in front seems to be the best damage dealer to me

so the trick is using all other skills to give that one a steady supply of wrath


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, you either use one huge wrath spender with supports/wrath generators or build a cd reduction gear and go heavenly fury.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Heaven's fury supplements any fighting style nicely, anyway. Kills a lot of annoying stragglers.

Fist of the Heavens is my favorite main damage skill, since you can use it anywhere on the screen. Burns through Wrath in seconds though.


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Blessed hammer is for the real men.

I am disappointed with T3 solo, its way easier than T2 with 3 other guys.


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 12, 2014)

Rios said:


> How do you get stuck in a wall as a ghost
> [YOUTUBE]rqqKvEwm3mA[/YOUTUBE]



it tried to use the d2 wallhack in d3.



Daftvirgin said:


> Omg thnx ziltoid for that session and that pants, it boosted my dps to 5000+ and I can steadily kill monsters on expert diff.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT HOW?? I'VE SPENT 34 HOURS ON MY DH HE'S STILL AT LVL 46



cuz I was a diehard player when ros came out and im an op wizard. been playing wd lately tho.

 anyway:



awww yiss. oh and plvl 300


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm still dumping around in the 140s


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Thats because you are almost always playing alone and missing on the sweet group boosts.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

No, it's because I don't play much in general


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Jesus, look at this


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Why do you still have so many old items with old gems in them


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

I am a messy person.


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

And now after wasting all my gold at least its ready for my barbarian.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2014)

I've got the same ring but nearly as good rolls.

Max 500 Int roll, also got rid of the extra stats.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

I didn't even know 9 stats on a single item was possible


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Interesting, it didnt allow me to get rid of the extra stats.


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Wonder if I should get rid of the AS for a socket just to be tankier in groups, DPS will be about the same


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

In an average battle that's not against bosses or a lone group of elites, getting like 12k life per kill is probably a greater survivability increase than +15% life


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 12, 2014)

Rios said:


> Interesting, it didnt allow me to get rid of the extra stats.



vae must have found that ring and rerolled it awhile ago, since a few days ago they removed the ability to reroll the extra stats


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2014)

Meh, unlucky  .

I can facetank that plague boss on T3(the one with the tentacles) so I guess I dont really need the life for now.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2014)

I found the ring like 3-4 days ago.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

Jesus, wanted to see where to find  to try and craft those gloves and it tells me :




> Adventurer's Journal
> 
> Acquired from: Act I-V, many areas, many World Objects - lootable and breakable ones (probably no chests, though), a complete list seems pointless.
> Where to farm: ?
> ...


apparently it drops everywhere so cannot be farmed specifically, yet I have 0 so far .. meh



in other news, sort of got my gear on track in the sense that I got the kind of bonuses I want everywhere I want, nothing much to reroll atm 

that still leaves gems of course and I could maybe start working towards trifecta gloves and rings .. maybe .. mostly just to see higher window DPS  .. my actual DPS is already good enough to kill some stuff solo in 4ppl T3 games .. AT is just that good (and safe .. from range) and all that arcane dmg gear helps


what I really fuckin want though is Andys Face helm  aand a SoJ  .. and ThunderFury


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

oh yeah, and these guys   :














^ this effect is funny


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

next thread get


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

